# Goodbye WOW- WB RL



## Mirí Lordaeron (17. Mai 2009)

Ein Stück meines Herzens habe ich mir selbst rausgerissen, als ich mich gestern entschloss, mich nie wieder in dieses Online-Spiel einzuloggen.

World of Warcraft – ein MassiveMultiplayerOnlineRolePlayGame. Früher habe ich den Kopf geschüttelt über Menschen, die wegen eines Games Zeit und Raum vergessen – bis ich selbst es installierte – und eintauchte in diese Welt. Ich tauchte nicht nur ein – ich tauchte unter. Die Struktur des Games ist eigentlich recht simpel: man sucht sich eine Seite aus (Allianz oder Horde), eine Rasse (Mensch, Nachtelf etc) und eine Klasse (grob unterteilt in Schadensausteiler, Heiler oder Tank), gibt diesem Charakter einen Namen und loggt in die virtuelle Welt ein. Wie ein Kind das in die Schule geschickt wird, wird man von Blizzard durch Aufgaben auf das „wahre Leben“ vorbereitet. Je mehr Aufgaben man erledigt, desto höher steigt der Level des eigenen Charakters. Bei 80 ist Schluss. Das faszinierende ist jedoch, dass mit Erreichen der 80. Charakterstufe nicht wirklich Schluss ist, sondern eher das „Studium“ beginnt. Die Spreu trennt sich vom Weizen. 95% aller Spieler bleibt Spreu – ich war Weizen.

Gilden: Der Zusammenschluss von Spielern, die das gleiche Ziel verfolgen. Die Ziele, die man sich in diesem Spiel setzen kann, sind sehr unterschiedlich. Es gibt sogenannte „Feierabend-Gilden“ – wohl die gesündeste Form – Spieler, die nach Feierabend etwas Zeit in diesem Spiel miteinander verbringen; „PVP- Gilden“ – Spieler, die gemeinsam Spass daran haben, ihre Fähigkeiten im Kampf gegen andere Spieler zu testen; „PVE-Gilden“ – Spieler, die gemeinsam in abgesteckten Arealen gegen Computerbosse kämpfen und es gibt „Elite-Gilden“ – Spieler, die von krankhaftem Ehrgeiz besessen sind, Bosse als erstes zu töten. Von den oben erwähnten 5% Weizen werden hier wiederum 95% zu Spreu degradiert - ich war Weizen.

Man kann sich die Mitgliedschaft in einer solchen Gilde so ähnlich wie das Studium an einer „Elite- Universität“ vorstellen. Bewerbungsgespräch, eine Probeteilnahme – macht man sich gut, bekommt man eine Probezeit in der Gilde – bewährt man sich wiederum, so wird man Mitglied. Kaum vorstellbar, aber ich könnte aus dem Stand ein 6 Stunden Referat über die Fähigkeiten meines Charakters halten. Die Komplexität, die viele davon abschrecken sich tiefer mit dem Spiel zu beschäftigen, hat meinen Ehrgeiz geweckt, perfekt zu werden.

Raids: Ein Raid ist ein Zusammenschluss von Spielern, um einen besonders schweren Gegner zu Fall zu bringen. In WoW gibt es Gegner, die so stark sind, dass man sie nur besiegen kann, wenn man seine Fähigkeiten mit denen von 24 anderen Mitspielern vereint. Und als ob das nicht schon schwer genug wäre, reicht manchmal ein Fehler, ein „eine Sekunde zu spät“ klicken – aus, um den Gegner nicht zu besiegen, sondern von ihm besiegt zu werden. Ein ständiges Adrenalin, dass durch den Körper rauscht, absolute Konzentration, Endorphine die ausströmen wenn ein solcher Boss besiegt ist, dass alles führt wohl dazu, dass man in diesem Spiel Zeit und Raum vergisst.
Von Zeit zu Zeit implementiert Blizzard neue Gegner ins Spiel – dann geht eine Art Wettrennen los, welche Gilde den Boss als erstes besiegt. Diese Zeit zwischen Erscheinen des Bosses und Besiegen wird unter den Spielern als Progresstime betitelt. In dieser Zeit ist es normal, dass man täglich 5-6 Stunden mit der Gilde verschiedene Taktiken austestet, wie der neue Boss zu besiegen ist; am Wochenende kann es durchaus auch vorkommen, dass „open end“ geraidet wird – also bis Sonnenaufgang. Obwohl man alleine vor seinem PC sitzt, kommt niemals das Gefühl von Einsamkeit auf. Vielmehr erlebt man so ein starkes Gemeinschaftsgefühl wie es in vielen Familien noch nicht mal vorhanden ist.

Dieser kleine Überblick kann höchstens einen Einblick geben in dieses Spiel. Es hat so viele Facetten; einerseits so viel Freiheit – aber auch andererseits soviel Struktur, so dass jeder wohl eine Nische findet wo er sich wohl fühlt. Mich hat es glücklich gemacht, beliebt zu sein; mich hat es glücklich gemacht, den Ruf als eines der besten Hunter des Servers zu haben; mich hat es glücklich gemacht, Verantwortung zu tragen.

Ich habe im letzten Jahr meine Eltern 4 mal gesehen - meinen Charakter im Spiel jeden Tag.

Ich habe mein soziales Umfeld vergraut - hatte im Spiel eine Freundesliste mit 90 Personen.

Ich habe mich am Telefon verleugnen lassen – war jeden Abend mindestens 3 Stunden im Teamspeak mit Wowlern am sprechen.

Ich habe im letzten Jahr mich hauptsächlich von JunkFood ernährt – hatte im Spiel die höchstmögliche Kochkunstfertigkeit inklusive des Titels „Chefkoch“

Ich habe mir in den letzten Monaten 2 mal neue Klamotten gekauft - mein Charakter hatte „best slot equipment“ inklusive bester Verzauberung und Sockelung.

Ich habe mich im letzten Jahr nicht eine Minute um mein berufliches Weiterkommen gekümmert – mein Charakter hatte über 5000 Erfolgspunkte.

ICH HABE NACH EINEM JAHR EINE GESAMTSPIELZEIT VON KNAPP 2400 STUNDEN UND BIN SÜCHTIG

In der Nacht in der ich ehrlich zu mir war, weinte ich. Am morgen loggte ich ein letztes mal ein. Ich ignorierte die „guten morgen wünsche“ , verschenkte mein Gold, schrieb meinen besten Freunden Briefe, dass ich aufhöre. Einer meiner besten Freunde war on. Ich gab ihm meine Twinkgilde und schrieb ihm meine Entscheidung. „ich habe dich trotzdem lieb, Kleines“ – „du wirst immer ein Teil meines Herzens bleiben“. Ich gehe nach Sturmwind, wo ich so viele Stunden damit verbracht habe zu angeln – beginne die Sachen, die mein Charakter trägt, zu zerstören. „Bitte geben Sie löschen ein, um dieses Teil zu zerstören.“ – „Löschen“ – Bitte geben Sie löschen ein, um dieses Teil zu zerstören.“ – „Löschen“ – Bitte geben Sie löschen ein, um dieses Teil zu zerstören.“ – „Löschen“ – Bitte geben Sie löschen ein, um dieses Teil zu zerstören.“ – „Löschen“ - Bitte geben Sie löschen ein, um dieses Teil zu zerstören." - "Löschen"

„ich logge nun aus“ „Mach´s gut Kleines“ – ein letzter Blick über Sturmwind - ich merke wie eine Träne auf meine Tastatur tropft. „Esc“ – „Ausloggen“ – Charakterauswahlbildschirm – „Charakter löschen“ – „Bitte geben Sie löschen ein, um dieses zu bestätigen“
„L“ – OMG – WTF - FU heute Abend ist Ulduar und ich bin im Raidplan
„ö“ – so viele Stunden, bei Ebay bekomme ich bestimmt noch 400 Euro
„s“ – dabei hätte ich heute endlich den „50 Haustiere“ Erfolg
„c“ – ich werde sie alle so vermissen
„h“ – was soll ich bloß mit meinen Abenden anfangen?
„e“ – nie wieder /umarmen / kiss/love
„n“ – getan!!!!
Mein Herz tut so weh, die Tränen laufen mir über mein Gesicht – ich habe mir selbst ein Stück meines Herzens ausgerissen.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

YES - ich kann mir schon die Flames vorstellen die nun folgen werden, das Schreiben dieses Textes ist nun einige Wochen her und ich habe mich entschlossen ihn auf Buffed zu posten, da ich ja hier das richtige Publikum anspreche xD
Verdammt- ich habe an mir selbst erlebt, was ich alles im letzten Jahr verpasst habe, wenn jemand darüber stolpert, während er auf der Arbeit/Uni/Schule/Serverdown fleissig Artikel über sein Lieblingsthema liest - ein kurzer Moment des Innehaltens und Nachdenkens - und mein letztes Jahr war nicht vergeblich verloren. 
Insofern: Ade


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2009)

Und nun süchtelst Du im buffed-Wow Forum rum. Toller Fortschritt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azashar (17. Mai 2009)

wen intressiert das?
Als ob jeder der aufhört iwie Mitleid wollte oder hören will YES GUT GEMACHT MEIN JUNGE ,HIER EIN KEKS...


----------



## Prof. (17. Mai 2009)

wenn du es überhaupt schaffs das durchzuziehen... den satz "ich höre entgültig auf" haben so viele gesagt...

schaffst du es dich nie wieder einzuloggen sei froh.... ich vermisse gar nichts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber meine charaktere sind noch alle eingefrohren das gibt ne gewisse stärke nicht nochmal anzufangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich kann dir als ablenkung www.diestaemme.de empfehlen... spiele es seit 2 jahren... so lang zocke ich auch kein wow mehr... und ich finde das spiel super


naja viel glück und viel spass du wirst ihn nach einer zeit ohne wow haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Also wenn du wirklich weinen musstest, war es ne richtige Entscheidung..


----------



## palfrun (17. Mai 2009)

Respekt, könnte es wahrscheinlich nie übers Herz zu bringen meinen Charakter zu Löschen aber nach dem durhchlesen deines Textes wahr das offensichtlich die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## Xeyji (17. Mai 2009)

Willkommen im Club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du hast eine gute Entscheidung getroffen!
Auch wenn das löschen vllt ein wenig radikal ist, ich habe meinen Acc verschenkt.
Ein Tipp: Fang Musikinstrumente an, da kannst du echte Leidenschaft reinstecken.

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## Doomknight2 (17. Mai 2009)

Sehr nett geschrieben, liest sich fast wie ein Roman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashnaeb (17. Mai 2009)

Geh mal in Therapie, Du hast echt nicht alle Latten am Zaun. "Ich war Weizen" lol ey


----------



## imbaaapala (17. Mai 2009)

Toller Text
Toll das du es geschafft hast 
Aber eins rate ich dir verschwinde aus dem Forum oder andren Communitys rund um WoW
Sonst wirst du nie zu 100% mit dem Spiel Schluss gemacht haben!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Enrico300 (17. Mai 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> Ein Stück meines Herzens habe ich mir selbst rausgerissen, als ich mich gestern entschloss, mich nie wieder in dieses Online-Spiel einzuloggen.
> 
> World of Warcraft – ein MassiveMultiplayerOnlineRolePlayGame. Früher habe ich den Kopf geschüttelt über Menschen, die wegen eines Games Zeit und Raum vergessen – bis ich selbst es installierte – und eintauchte in diese Welt. Ich tauchte nicht nur ein – ich tauchte unter. Die Struktur des Games ist eigentlich recht simpel: man sucht sich eine Seite aus (Allianz oder Horde), eine Rasse (Mensch, Nachtelf etc) und eine Klasse (grob unterteilt in Schadensausteiler, Heiler oder Tank), gibt diesem Charakter einen Namen und loggt in die virtuelle Welt ein. Wie ein Kind das in die Schule geschickt wird, wird man von Blizzard durch Aufgaben auf das „wahre Leben“ vorbereitet. Je mehr Aufgaben man erledigt, desto höher steigt der Level des eigenen Charakters. Bei 80 ist Schluss. Das faszinierende ist jedoch, dass mit Erreichen der 80. Charakterstufe nicht wirklich Schluss ist, sondern eher das „Studium“ beginnt. Die Spreu trennt sich vom Weizen. 95% aller Spieler bleibt Spreu – ich war Weizen.
> 
> ...


Hallo, es gibt wichtigere Sachen im Leben eines Menschen als Videospiele.
Ich kann dich gut verstehen, aber vielleicht hast du dich so sehr in etwas reingesteigert, es ist nur ein Spiel mehr nicht, geniese dein Leben und sieh es einfach locker, war eine schöne Zeit !
Und was die Flames angeht, ja was solls Scheiss doch drauf, den es wird immer irgendwelche Typen geben die blöde Sprüche ablassen und es gibt welche die dich verstehen.
Als viel Glück!!


----------



## Serban (17. Mai 2009)

Wer es so weit kommen lässt ist selber schuld.


----------



## Enrico300 (17. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und nun süchtelst Du im buffed-Wow Forum rum. Toller Fortschritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wow was für ein intelligenter Satz!!


----------



## $$Smokie$$ (17. Mai 2009)

schön für dich^^


----------



## adson (17. Mai 2009)

Zunächst einmal glaube ich, dass es nicht angebracht ist, angesichts dieser Schilderung zu flamen.

Ansonsten gratuliere ich dem Threadersteller, dass er die Kraft gefunden hat, diesen Schritt zu machen. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, 
dass er zuvor sehr tief im Spiel abgetaucht war. 

Ich wünsche Dir, Mirí, jedenfalls alles Gute weiterhin und danke Dir für Dein Posting, das durch seine Offenheit sicher viele von uns zum 
Nachdenken angeregt hat.

Gruß, 

adson


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (17. Mai 2009)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL der kommt wieder wie alle, ich hab mir vor genommen für das Jahr 2009 kein wow mehr spielen nach 2 Monaten war ich wieder in der Welt of Warcraft! ^^


----------



## Siltan (17. Mai 2009)

tjaja, ich werde nei soweit kommen

ich gehöre schon in der ersten auswahl zur spreu :>

ich hab bisher nicht viel gebracht und werde acuh nciht viel bringen
darum habe ich nen entscheidenen vorteil: mich hält nicht mehr als langeweile und ab und zu lust an wow...


----------



## DeadSand (17. Mai 2009)

schön für dich. aber... wen interessierts? öÖ


----------



## Mirí Lordaeron (17. Mai 2009)

*Ja- das meinte ich mit flamen.... 
Seit Wochen das erste mal auf buffed aktiv, aber nicht um irgendwelche Artikel zu lesen, sondern um hier meinen Text einzustellen, grad Copy machen wollen für das offizielle WoW-Forum (ja- auch Blizzard wollt ich das nicht vorenthalten...) 
Also - ihr Lieben - viel Spass beim flamen, diskutieren, beglückwünschen... was auch immer!
Werde mal wieder in ein paar Tagen vorbeischauen und darüber schmunzeln, was ihr daraus macht (aber bitte lasst das fullquote, das nervt ja tierisch) xD

Ach: und alle denken dass ein männliches Wesen hinter dem Artikel steckt, dass belustigt mich gerade besonders*


----------



## Rhokan (17. Mai 2009)

Toll für dich.
Interressiert bloß niemanden.
Klingt hart, eventuell auch respektlos, ist aber so.


----------



## Zodttd (17. Mai 2009)

lol du solltest mal deine gramatik skillen und dir einen +19 rechtschreibung stein zulegen ausserdem wäre ein intebuff nicht schlecht..
hab extra versucht dich so wenig wie möglich an wow zu erinnern mit meinem post... ich bin so gut zu dir x)


----------



## Khazzo (17. Mai 2009)

Dieser Post hat mich wirklich sehr traurig gemacht. Während des Lesens musste ich an mich denken, da mir auch ähnliche Dinge durch den Kopf gingen und mich zum Umschwenken gebracht haben. Es ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Entscheidung gewesen und ich wünsch dir persönlich viel Glück auf deinem weiteren Weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (17. Mai 2009)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> Geh mal in Therapie, Du hast echt nicht alle Latten am Zaun. "Ich war Weizen" lol ey


Er wollte es einfach versinnbildlichen, wenn jemand sagt, ich bin der King, is er zu 99,9% nicht der king, will damit aber ausdrücken das er gut ist, meines wissens nennt sich das Metapher...

BTT: Finde den Text, auch wenn es komisch klingt, sehr schön geschrieben, wenn du wirklich weinen musstest, dann war es auf jedenfall wichtig für dir aufzuhören.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (17. Mai 2009)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> Geh mal in Therapie, Du hast echt nicht alle Latten am Zaun. "Ich war Weizen" lol ey



Oh Man -.- 
Etwas besseres ist dir nicht eingefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das war eine sehr schöne Metapher...

und TE:  schöner text und gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (17. Mai 2009)

Oh man wieder so nen suchti Fred...das gejammere interessiert niemanden. Selbstmorde, Depressionen, Amokläufe, eine verkorkste Jugend, hirnlose Affen auf der Erde..einzelne Schicksale wie deins interessiert niemanden auf der Welt, geschweige denn hier.
Trotz alle dem....

Das Leben ist toll!































































NICHT


----------



## Maltyrion (17. Mai 2009)

also wenn du wirklich so süchtig warst wie oben beschrieben, und damit will ich nicht sagen das es so was nicht gibt, denn das gibt es sehr wohl, aber wenn man wegen nem pc spiel anfängt zu weinen find ich das sehr grenzwertig, dann respekt, dass du den entschluss gefasst hast aufzuhören. 
allerdings muss ich dazusagen das du den >respect< eigentlich erst verdient hast wenn du wirklich weg von der droge... äh dem spiel bist. weil es gibt so viele leute die sagen sie hören auf und sinds dann vielleicht auch ne weile jenach dem. aber spätestens wenn dich die langeweile packt und du absolut nichts mit dir anzufangen weist, da du auch keine freund, job usw mehr hast dann wirst du dran denken wieder anzufangen und das wird verdammt hart und erst wenn du wirklich nie mehr den gedanken ans wiederanfangen hast dann bist du "clean".


----------



## Sundarkness (17. Mai 2009)

@Die Schachtel

Dachte das wird jetzt wieder ein Keylogger 
xD


----------



## Drazmodaan (17. Mai 2009)

Typisch für das forum, warum flamet man solche posts? Wenn man nichts zu sagen hat sollte man ruhe geben.

Es freut mich für dich dass es geklappt hat, denke mal die meisten flamer hier hätten nicht die Eier(stöcke) dazu...!

So long!


----------



## SPIRITLORD (17. Mai 2009)

ich  wünsche dir viel glück 

irgendwie kommt mir das alles sehr bekannt vor


----------



## Zodttd (17. Mai 2009)

lol ich bin auch instant in wow on wenn ich net draußen bin und wenn ich süchtig bin is mir doch egal wie ihr den alle bemitleidet das is schon krass.. macht ihr das auch bei behinderten, kleinkinder, tieren und pflanzen die probleme haben? oder mit der welt weil wir sie durch den co2 ausstoß zerstören?
trotzdem würd ich niemals sowas posten im grunde steht da ja ich war in wow voll der boss weil ich sowieso alles kann und weil ich sowieso alles kann kann ich auch mit wow aufhören und damit ihr alle wisst wie toll ich bin mach ich einen 10000 wörter post indem ich sachen schreibe die ich selber nich verstehe um mitleid zu erregen...

ausserdem hat das nix mit wow zu tun und damit in diesem forum nichts verloren. is dein privates problem.

vote 4 close


----------



## Ashnaeb (17. Mai 2009)

50 / 50 dass ihr gerade verarscht werdet.


----------



## omino (17. Mai 2009)

Wie hier nur flamer unterwegs sind ...  -.-

Cooler text ^^ 

Ach ja WB im RL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (17. Mai 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> lol ich bin auch instant in wow on wenn ich net draußen bin und wenn ich süchtig bin is mir doch egal wie ihr den alle bemitleidet das is schon krass..
> trotzdem würd ich niemals sowas im grunde steht da ja ich war in wow voll der boss weil ich sowieso alles kann und weil ich sowieso alles kann kann ich auch mit wow aufhören und damit ihr alle wisst wie toll ich bin mach ich einen 10000 wörter post indem ich sachen schreibe die ich selber nich verstehe um mitleid zu erregen...
> 
> ausserdem hat das nix mit wow zu tun und damit in diesem forum nichts verloren. is dein privates problem.
> ...



Wenn es solche Threads nicht mehr gäbe es vieeeel weniger Gesprächsstoff!


----------



## Voldemôrd (17. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch aufgehört, jedoch war ich Spreu un erst seit wotlk weizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab am tag 2-3 stunden gespielt aber hab ohne probleme aufgehört hab einfach becshlossen nimmer zu spieln und obwohl der account noch bezahlt war hab ich mich nimmer eingeloggt des is jetz 2monate her xD.......
Call of Duty 4 durch
Bioshock durch 
=D
aber mehr zeit für freunde etc =D


----------



## Tünnemann72 (17. Mai 2009)

90/10 , dass es sich bei dem Threatersteller um jemanden handelt, der zur "Ich hasse alles am Computer, vor allem Spiele und Onlinerollenspiele" Fraktion gehört ... einer der auch gerne die Frage stellt: In was für einer Gesellschaft wollen wir leben ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathanubis (17. Mai 2009)

@Enrico300

Gz zu Fullquote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich denke es ist besser, dass du aufgehört hast.
Da du unter anderem sogar weinen musstest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Toll für dich.
> Interressiert bloß niemanden.
> Klingt hart, eventuell auch respektlos, ist aber so.


so ist es..


----------



## yves1993 (17. Mai 2009)

Nur mal so ne Frage an die mit '' ey lol des intressiert doch kein schwein''- Poster, aber wenn es euch nicht interessiert, wieso habt ihr dann auf den Threadlink geklickt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich habe darauf geklickt, da es mich schon etwas interessiert....zumahl ich auch gerade eine WoW- Pause, zwar erzwungen durch ein teschnisches Problem, mache und ich auch dicke am Nachdenken bin.

Naja...wen intressierts... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG und gz @ TE für deinen Entschluss...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (17. Mai 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Toll für dich.
> Interressiert bloß niemanden.
> Klingt hart, eventuell auch respektlos, ist aber so.


Ich lese so etwas gerne. Und vorallem wenn es auch noch so toll geschrieben wurde.

Ich finde es allerdings die Härte, dass der Threat letztens wo gefragt wurde "Welche Klasse würdet ihr wo in einer Fußballmannschaft hinstecken" mit "Heey, der threat ist mal ein richtig guter!" kommentiert wird, und hier wird so ein klasse Text abgeliefert, und es wird geflamet was das Zeug hält....unglaublich


----------



## Zippo83 (17. Mai 2009)

Respekt...Die beste Entscheidung deines Lebens.
Viel Glück im RL... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blablub0r (17. Mai 2009)

@ TE
Finde es sehr gut von dir aufgehört zu haben! War die richtige Entscheidung..
Bei deiner Geschichte (die wie ich glaube, auch echt ist) musste ich sehr über meine Situation mit dem zocken nachdenken..
Hoffe du bleibst weg von WoW denn es hat dich anscheinend zerstört..
Ich wünsche dir alles gute, bau dir wieder eine Gemeinschaft an, wenn du von WoW weggekommen bist packst du des.. ERST RECHT!


----------



## MarZ1 (17. Mai 2009)

scheint mir alles bissel unlogisch/übertrieben zu sein...ein paar sachen waren da schon merkwürdig...


also WENN! du 2400h playtime haben solltest! 2400h :24 =100 tage...= 1/3 drittel des jahres

nehmen wir mal an 8h schlafen...8h+pausen+fahrtzeit arbeiten! du behauptest selbst keine arbeit ins berufsleben zu investieren...heißt also das du arbeitest...

nun frage ich mich wie willst du dann die ca 1/3 des tages spielen = maximal 8 h

davon müsste man essen,klo und andere sachen abziehen du willst mir nicht weissmachen das du schlafen 8h,arbeiten 8h,zocken 8h?!,schlafen,arbeiten...gemacht hast OHNE andere sachen dazwischen

dann 5000 achievementpunkte...was ist das schon? es gibt leute die haben 9000! ich hab mit meinem main 4500 und kann behaupten das ich fast mich um keine achievements richtig bemüht hab und spiele zur zeit dienstag+donnerstag jeweils höchstens! 4h raiden...früher ansonsten vllt 2-3h pro tag wo ich noch heros und so war...

dann behauptest du bei deinem l ö s c h e n  , ich hätte noch das achievement 50 pets holen können...wenn du wirklich so intensiv gespielt haben solltest hättest das woll mindestens schon fertig da es soo leicht ist die zu kriegen...ich könnt wetten 45 davon kann man im ah einfach kaufen!

also...ich tippe auf: wahrer kern..."schöne" hülle...ein auf wichtig tuen mit deinem beitrag...es wird dich niemand vermissen und dann viel spaß ohne wow...aber du kannst mir nicht sagen das du dich mit einer "anderen sucht" beschäftigen wirst...sei es guild wars oder sport oder freunde oder sonst was...man kann von allem "süchtig" oder "abhängig" sein...wobei ich die bezeichung "dran gewöhnt=>man will sich nicht ändern(faulheit)" besser finde...ich bin halt schon bissel länger dran gewöhnt wow bissel zu raiden

und komisch das du nur die extremen beschreibst...die elite gilden blabla mindestens 5h raiden und sowas...ich würde auf 0,01% der spieler tippen auf die das zutrifft...aber natürlich um mehr aufmerksamkeit zu erregen schnappt man sich das extremste raus, wie es so oft im fernsehen zu sehen ist...man will halt das "besondere" "einzigartige" "ungewöhnlichste" sehen/hören


----------



## Giuzz (17. Mai 2009)

Maltyrion schrieb:


> also wenn du wirklich so süchtig warst wie oben beschrieben, und damit will ich nicht sagen das es so was nicht gibt, denn das gibt es sehr wohl, aber wenn man wegen nem pc spiel anfängt zu weinen find ich das sehr grenzwertig, dann respekt, dass du den entschluss gefasst hast aufzuhören.
> allerdings muss ich dazusagen das du den >respect< eigentlich erst verdient hast wenn du wirklich weg von der droge... äh dem spiel bist. weil es gibt so viele leute die sagen sie hören auf und sinds dann vielleicht auch ne weile jenach dem. aber spätestens wenn dich die langeweile packt und du absolut nichts mit dir anzufangen weist, da du auch keine freund, job usw mehr hast dann wirst du dran denken wieder anzufangen und das wird verdammt hart und erst wenn du wirklich nie mehr den gedanken ans wiederanfangen hast dann bist du "clean".



Dass ¨würde dann heissen ich bin noch nicht clean obwohl ich seit einem knappen Jahr nichtmehr spiele? Macht mich gerade etwas nachdenklich ;-)


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

Also ich hör lieber mit rauchen auf... Bin grade bei Tag 4 xD


----------



## The Future (17. Mai 2009)

Naja das wichtigste ist das du es auch durch ziehst denn nach 1 nem Tag ohne spielen sowas hier aufzumachen ist keine große leistung da ich selbst mit bezahltem account locker mehrere monate nicht spielen muss.


dabei fällt mir gerade ein satz ein den ich ebend aus einem Anime habe:




Das alles ist das werk der NHK.


----------



## volvex (17. Mai 2009)

vielleicht sind die flamer hier gerade die, die selbst mit den problemen des
TE zu kämpfen haben, das allerdings noch nicht realisiert haben..

finde es immer interessant wenn leute solche erfahrungsberichte schreiben, auch
ich denke mir manchmal, ob ich nicht ein wenig zu viel spiele, dann mach ich
meistens ein paar tage pause um mir zu beweisen, dass es auch ohne geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (17. Mai 2009)

Dieser Text ist ein gutes Beispiel wie Texte geschrieben werden sollten war schön zu lesen... mehr kann ich da aber auch net zu sagen


----------



## Sundarkness (17. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also ich hör lieber mit rauchen auf... Bin grade bei Tag 4 xD



gogo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (17. Mai 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> lol ich bin auch instant in wow on wenn ich net draußen bin und wenn ich süchtig bin is mir doch egal wie ihr den alle bemitleidet das is schon krass.. macht ihr das auch bei behinderten, kleinkinder, tieren und pflanzen die probleme haben? oder mit der welt weil wir sie durch den co2 ausstoß zerstören?
> trotzdem würd ich niemals sowas posten im grunde steht da ja ich war in wow voll der boss weil ich sowieso alles kann und weil ich sowieso alles kann kann ich auch mit wow aufhören und damit ihr alle wisst wie toll ich bin mach ich einen 10000 wörter post indem ich sachen schreibe die ich selber nich verstehe um mitleid zu erregen...
> 
> ausserdem hat das nix mit wow zu tun und damit in diesem forum nichts verloren. is dein privates problem.
> ...



warum flamst du ihn?
es ist doch echt unfassbar!
da erzählt jmd eine wirklich interessante geschichte und verdeutlicht einem mit vielen beispielen und erklärungen, wie weit er es im spiel geschafft hat und wie sehr ihn dieses spiel zerstört/gezeichnet hat und dir fällt nichts besseres ein, als ihn zu flamen?

das ist wirklich das erbärmlichste und kiddiehafteste was ich seit langer zeit gelesen hab!
und wenn es euch nicht interessiert, dann lest es einfach nicht, aber hört auf jmd zu flamen, der hier ernsthaftete probleme darlegt
ihr stellt euch ja auch nicht vor ne phsyatrie und lacht die leute aus...


----------



## Drazmodaan (17. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also ich hör lieber mit rauchen auf... Bin grade bei Tag 4 xD




Gz dazu - find ich eingeltich fast wichtiger als mit wo aufzuhören! Kommt auf dauer auch sicher billiger, damit kannst dann riiichtig fett lang spielen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benjamin Tobler (17. Mai 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> lol du solltest mal deine gramatik skillen und dir einen +19 rechtschreibung stein zulegen ausserdem wäre ein intebuff nicht schlecht..
> hab extra versucht dich so wenig wie möglich an wow zu erinnern mit meinem post... ich bin so gut zu dir x)



Schau doch erst mal deine eigene Grammatik an (Ja! Grammatik schreibt man mit 2 M).
Alle Flamer sind mindestens so süchtig wie die TE es war, also geht zu den Anonymen WoW-Zockern oder lasst euch helfen...

Ich habe auch mit WoW aufgehört, weil ich mich meinem Medizinstudium widmen will. 
An alle jungen Suchtis: Versucht alles, um eure Zukunft zu verbessern und lasst euch nichts sagen von wegen "WoW ist gut für soziale Kontakte"! 
An alle alten Suchtis: Wünscht ihr euch nicht manchmal euer Leben hätte einen anderen Lauf eingenommen? So dass ihr es nicht nötig habt ein Spiel das ab FSK +12 freigegeben ist zu zocken?

MfG Nonameanymore


----------



## Xeyji (17. Mai 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> lol ich bin auch instant in wow on wenn ich net draußen bin und wenn ich süchtig bin is mir doch egal wie ihr den alle bemitleidet das is schon krass.. macht ihr das auch bei behinderten, kleinkinder, tieren und pflanzen die probleme haben? oder mit der welt weil wir sie durch den co2 ausstoß zerstören?
> trotzdem würd ich niemals sowas posten im grunde steht da ja ich war in wow voll der boss weil ich sowieso alles kann und weil ich sowieso alles kann kann ich auch mit wow aufhören und damit ihr alle wisst wie toll ich bin mach ich einen 10000 wörter post indem ich sachen schreibe die ich selber nich verstehe um mitleid zu erregen...
> 
> ausserdem hat das nix mit wow zu tun und damit in diesem forum nichts verloren. is dein privates problem.
> ...



Gott hast du Probleme. Und bezüglich deins Satzes zu Behinderten, Kleinkindern etc.
Ja, die bemitleide ich wenn sie schlimme Probleme haben. Und dich bemitleide ich somit auch, denn du hast ein Problem.

Mfg Xeyji


----------



## Zimble (17. Mai 2009)

Wenn man sowas liest denk ich mir immer Respekt sowas offen zu schreiben und über sein Problem zu schreiben.
Andererseits ist es traurig was ein SPIEL aus einem Menschen machen kann , wie sehr ein Spiel das leben beeinflussen kann


----------



## Drazmodaan (17. Mai 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> ...hier ernsthaftete probleme darlegt
> ihr stellt euch ja auch nicht vor ne phsyatrie und lacht die leute aus...




hihi eine "phsyatrie" ist eine mischung aus psychatrie und physiotherapie - da machen die verrückten lauter purtzelbäume!!!^^


----------



## The Future (17. Mai 2009)

Das einzigste was mich wundert sind doch die kurzen online zeiten des Te´s kenne selbst einen süchtigen und die MÜSSEN mindestestens 13 stunden on sein sonst werden die gekickt und der bekannte spielt ca. 18 stunden oder mehr und hatt dafür seine ausbildung abgebrochen.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Mai 2009)

Lieber TE,

wayne?

Ich meine, wir hier spielen weiter, und wenn Du wirklich aufhören wolltest, hättest Du hier nicht gepostet, sondern einfach den WoW Ordner gelöscht und gut is'.


----------



## Zimble (17. Mai 2009)

An alle rumflamer.

Seht das alles als wink mitm Zaunpfahl.

Denkt drüber nach.

Vielleicht will der TE die leute wachrütteln was WoW kapputt machen kann


----------



## Technocrat (17. Mai 2009)

Zimble schrieb:


> Wenn man sowas liest denk ich mir immer Respekt sowas offen zu schreiben und über sein Problem zu schreiben.
> Andererseits ist es traurig was ein SPIEL aus einem Menschen machen kann , wie sehr ein Spiel das leben beeinflussen kann



Na, da bist Du dem aber schön auf dem Leim gegangen. Ist ja auch nur die 897igste Story mit demselben Inhalt hier.

Es gibt ein paar Leute, die hassen WoW, und schrecken vor keiner erfundenen Story zurück, um es schlechtzumachen. Oder noch schlimmer, sie werden von der Konkurrenz bezahlt, um solchen Schmarr'n hier zu posten.


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

Drazmodaan schrieb:


> Gz dazu - find ich eingeltich fast wichtiger als mit wo aufzuhören! Kommt auf dauer auch sicher billiger, damit kannst dann riiichtig fett lang spielen!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hab nen super "zu viel Spiel schutz" Wenn ich zu viel zock (Meistens so in den Ferien im Winter wenn man nicht raus kann *brrr*) dann wird mir WoW sooo langweilig, dass ich von selber auslogg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das fürs rauchen gesparte Geld weiß ich noch ned wofür ichs ausgeb aber Shoppen ist schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (17. Mai 2009)

einfach wie ich als schüller in den ferien nicht spielen danach fühlt man sich immer so schön clean 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (17. Mai 2009)

ich finde immer, dass diese Threads weniger Vergangenheitsbewältigung darstellen, als eine Art: Hey, sehr wie irre ihr alle seit - Selbstdarstellung, auch wenn an vielen Geschichten was dran sein kann. 
Vor allem die Überschrift finde ich sehr störend, da sie implizieren könnte, dass jeder, der WoW spielt kein RL mehr hat. 
Mir tun die Leute leid, bei denen dies so ist und ich bewundere diejenigen, die es dann schaffen aufzuhören. 
Aber das ist nicht nur bei WoW der Fall, sondern auch beim Rauchen/Trinken/Spielen. 
Deshalb "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" das du es geschafft hast

... aber auf der anderen Seite finde ich, dass solche Threads sich häufen und frage mich stetig, warum denn? Um zu zeigen, wie "schlimm" WoW ist? Das ist vielleicht vergleichbar, mit einem ehemaligen Alkoholiker, der nun allen, die in Maßen und wenig Alkohl trinken, der nun sagt, dass Alkohol jeden süchtig macht - und nur schlecht ist. 

Das kann natürlich auf den TE nicht unbedingt zutreffen.


----------



## Sundarkness (17. Mai 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> einfach wie ich als schüller in den ferien nicht spielen danach fühlt man sich immer so schön clean
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mady my Day!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: MfG


----------



## Taknator (17. Mai 2009)

Ich denke nur Respekt dass du sowas auf die Reihe gebracht hast auch den Text finde ich gut

Mfg: Tak


----------



## Waidowai (17. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> wayne?
> 
> Ich meine, wir hier spielen weiter, und wenn Du wirklich aufhören wolltest, hättest Du hier nicht gepostet, sondern einfach den WoW Ordner gelöscht und gut is'.





> Verdammt- ich habe an mir selbst erlebt, was ich alles im letzten Jahr verpasst habe, wenn jemand darüber stolpert, während er auf der Arbeit/Uni/Schule/Serverdown fleissig Artikel über sein Lieblingsthema liest - ein kurzer Moment des Innehaltens und Nachdenkens - und mein letztes Jahr war nicht vergeblich verloren.



Das war seine Absicht
Bei all dem Müll,der hier gepostet ist,gehört das noch zu den lesenswerten Themen
Auch wenn es euch ja so super mit Wow geht,gibt es trotzdem Leute,die genau dasselbe erfahren mussten.
Und wenn er damit ein paar zum Nachdenken gebracht hat, GZ =)
Wir sind auch nur Menschen. Und der Mensch nimmt halt gerne den leichten Weg. Und in Wow sind viele Sachen nunmal wesentlich leichter zu erreichen als im RL. Wenn dann mal ein Tiefpunkt im Rl kommt ,kann das fix gehn .
Mir ging es auch ne Zeit lang so. Aber ich habe ne gute Mischung gefunden,habe ein tolles Rl usw.
Hätte aber auch anders kommen können 
Also Danke an den TE für den tollen Text.
Für die Flamer,geht doch zocken und verschwindet hier aus dem Thema


----------



## Nios (17. Mai 2009)

Ich spiel auch kein Wow mehr..wobei es bei mir eher an der Langeweile und der Stumpfsinnigkeit ingame lag...
Und alle die,die flamen sind diejenigen,die erst mit Wow aufhören,wenn die Server runtergefahren werden..
Ok,die Dramatik in deinem Post kann ich nu net nachvollziehen,weil ich nur in den ersten Monaten als noch alles "neu" für mich war wirklich exessiv gezockt hab,aber danach war es für mich einfach nur ein Spiel..aber jedem das seine.

Viel Erfolg im RL,genieß das schöne Wetter^^
Lg Nios


----------



## Drazmodaan (17. Mai 2009)

mal im ernst, mir wird spätestens nach 3h wirklich langweilig - und das obwohl ich maximal ein oder 2 mal in ner woche spiel, wenn es hochkommt...ich kann das gar nich so richtig nachvollziehen wie es einen (sofern es wahr ist) so reinreißen kann...fehlendes soziales Umfeld, sozial nicht gefestigt, kein ego, kein erfolg im leben, keine freudem depressionen? Hm. muss ich mich mal schlaumachen ob das die gleichen Motive wi bei Drogenmissbrauch sind...kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

Drazmodaan schrieb:


> mal im ernst, mir wird spätestens nach 3h wirklich langweilig - und das obwohl ich maximal ein oder 2 mal in ner woche spiel, wenn es hochkommt...ich kann das gar nich so richtig nachvollziehen wie es einen (sofern es wahr ist) so reinreißen kann...fehlendes soziales Umfeld, sozial nicht gefestigt, kein ego, kein erfolg im leben, keine freudem depressionen? Hm. muss ich mich mal schlaumachen ob das die gleichen Motive wi bei Drogenmissbrauch sind...kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen...


Hey nix gegen Depressionen sind ne tolle Möglichkeit sich im Winter zu beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne im Ernst ich hasse Sonnenfreie Wochen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (17. Mai 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> @Enrico300
> 
> Gz zu Fullquote
> 
> ...


Danke!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stana (17. Mai 2009)

Respekt, ich kann Deine Entscheidung völlig nachvollziehen. Wünsche Dir alles Gute

P.S. Tante Edith hatte da noch was, und bleib STANDHAFT


----------



## boonfish (17. Mai 2009)

Ich werd aufhören sobald Arthas tot is. Hab wegen der geilen WC3 Lore angefangen und wenn die, mit dem letzten großen verbliebenen wc3 bösewicht, ausgelaufen ist dann ist WoW für mich auch wieder vorbei.


----------



## Shadowdwarf (17. Mai 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> kurz gesagt, wenn Du es wirklich schaffst mit wow aufzuhören ohne einen Rückfall zu haben, dann gehört Dir mein Respekt, ich schaff es noch nicht, aber bin dabei es auch auf die reihe zu bringen.
> Ich wünsch Dir alles gute  im RL und das Du clean bleibst damit Dir die schönen Seiten des RL auffallen
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lokker (17. Mai 2009)

tja


----------



## ~Kanye~ (17. Mai 2009)

Also erstes find ich den Text super geschrieben und zweitens ..

*Respekt* das du es geschafft es von diesem Sucht ergreifenden Spiel loszukommen..

und diese mimimi wenn intressiert das Sprüche intressieren auch keinen also spart sie euch einfach ..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Veloa

Tanthe Edith meint du solltest alle dinge , internet seiten die mit WoW zu tun haben aus deinem Leben entfernen sonst is starke Rückfallgefahr da und sie wünscht dir Viel Glück und Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (17. Mai 2009)

Wünsch dir viel Glück und hoffe das du bei deinem beruflichen Weiterkommen Erfolg findest :-) Mach dir nichts draus, es ist nur ein Spiel. 

Und mal ehrlich alle "Wayne"-Schreier, ihr seid respektlos und jeder Therapeut würde euch denk ich mal den Hinter aufreissen, weil er so eine Leistung von einer Sucht wegzukommen nicht würdigt.


----------



## Mjuu (17. Mai 2009)

gänsehaut pur, auch von mir respekt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

Crystania schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich alle "Wayne"-Schreier, ihr seid respektlos und jeder Therapeut würde euch denk ich mal den Hinter aufreissen, weil er so eine Leistung von einer Sucht wegzukommen nicht würdigt.


Warum wendet sich die TE dann nicht an einen Therapeuten? Wir sind keine also müssen wir ihr auch keine Kekse schenken


----------



## abe15 (17. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und nun süchtelst Du im buffed-Wow Forum rum. Toller Fortschritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (17. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Warum wendet sich die TE dann nicht an einen Therapeuten? Wir sind keine also müssen wir ihr auch keine Kekse schenken



kekse schenken nich aber respektieren solltet ihr die leistung !


----------



## Larmina (17. Mai 2009)

~Kanye~ schrieb:


> kekse schenken nich aber respektieren solltet ihr die leistung !


Dafür ist das hier definitiv das falsche Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*ironie an* Wir die wir hier sind sind doch eh alles süchtige arbeitslose, die nur WoW haben und kein RL *Ironie aus*

Für mich sieht der ganze Thread eher nach "Lobt mich PLZZZZ!" aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (17. Mai 2009)

Wenn er sowas postet ist es vllt eine kleine hilfe für andere denen es genauso geht und die in dieser Situation stecken also überhaupt nich das falsche forum.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und manche sollten das als beispiel sehen ! 


Sorry wegen Rechtschreibfehler die augen wolllen nicht mehr so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EPoker (17. Mai 2009)

Ja komm flammed mich nun,
ich bin glaube ich auch süchtig ich bin 13 und sitze jetzt noch vor dem Pc, der Fred hat mich echt zum Nachdenken gebracht...
Ich denke aber ich werde nicht mit Wow aufhöhren, da ich echt einige Freunde getroffen habe, zwar noch nie gesehen, aber schon so oft geholfen...
Falls ihr das grade lest Kane, Chraschi, Cyber,Gwee oder Jodi fühlt euch gedrückt =)
und nu flame on...


----------



## Schwuuu (17. Mai 2009)

das einzige was mir dazu einfällt...
Hier hast du 50cent, nun kannst du der Parkuhr dortdrüben deinen Unsinnerzählen...
aber wen juckts


----------



## Durlok (18. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Für mich sieht der ganze Thread eher nach "Lobt mich PLZZZZ!" aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn das bischen lob dem TE hilft besser darüber hinweg zu kommen ist das  für uns eine kleine geste für ihn aber eine grosse hilfe

"TE
sehr schöner text

es braucht viel sich einzugestehen dass jenes spiel welches man so liebt einem nicht gut bekommt 
und dann all die netten liebgewonnenen gildis zurück zu lassen

grosses lob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EPoker (18. Mai 2009)

Durlok schrieb:


> es braucht viel sich einzugestehen dass jenes spiel welches man so liebt einem nicht gut bekommt
> und dann all die netten liebgewonnenen gildis zurück zu lassen
> 
> grosses lob
> ...


Deswegen höre ich nicht mit Wow auf leider...


----------



## Jesahja (18. Mai 2009)

Hab mir nur die ersten 2 Seiten durchgelesen, aber Respekt ^^ Allerdings, wie schon viele sagten, wirklich 'raus' bist du nur, wenn du es schaffst, nicht mehr zurückzukehren.

Ich musste beim Lesen deines Textes auch zum Teil (und wirklich nur zum Teil) an mich denken. Ich bin zwar weder bekannt auf meinem Server, meine Freundesliste umfasst grad mal 5 Spieler und Ulduar hab ich noch nicht von innen gesehen. Dennoch verbringe ich, meiner Meinung nach, zu viel Zeit in diesem Spiel. 

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch irgendwann, meine geliebten Chars alle zu löschen, oder wenigestens wieder einzufrieren ^^ Mich hält nur langeweile an diesem Spiel, und ich oft nicht weiß, was ich mit meiner Zeit anfangen soll - und ich finde es echt schade, dass es wohl sehr vielen (jungen) Leuten so geht wie mir und wir unsere Zeit in virtuellen Welten 'absitzen'. 

UND:

An alle die hier flamen müssen 'Das interessiert doch niemanden' blablabla - lasst doch jeden Leser hier selbst entscheiden, was ihn/sie interessiert - wie man sieht bekommt der TE ne ziemlich große Ressonanz. Man kann doch nicht immer nur von sich selbst ausgehen - kotz mich schon gewaltig an, diese sinnlfreien Kommis in jedem zweiten Thread. 

LG, Jes


----------



## sorgus (18. Mai 2009)

merken dass auch das beste game irgendwann fade und eintönig wird...ausloggen...nicht mehr einloggen---->fertig

warum meint jeder der nu aufhört, er hätte das rad neu erfunden und muss es der welt kundtun ?! ich denk dass täglich tausende aufhören(komm sicher auch täglich neue hinzu)..und ich glaub nich  dass da jeder son "wanna-be-mimimimi"-thread schreibt^^




aber um dem TE einen gefallen zu tun: hasste fein gemacht .


----------



## celion (18. Mai 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> *Ja- das meinte ich mit flamen....
> Seit Wochen das erste mal auf buffed aktiv, aber nicht um irgendwelche Artikel zu lesen, sondern um hier meinen Text einzustellen, grad Copy machen wollen für das offizielle WoW-Forum (ja- auch Blizzard wollt ich das nicht vorenthalten...)
> Also - ihr Lieben - viel Spass beim flamen, diskutieren, beglückwünschen... was auch immer!
> Werde mal wieder in ein paar Tagen vorbeischauen und darüber schmunzeln, was ihr daraus macht (aber bitte lasst das fullquote, das nervt ja tierisch) xD
> ...



supi! interessiert nur keine Sau

....war grad aufm Klo und jetzt gehts mir besser. Beglückwünscht mich jetzt, los!!


----------



## Rygel (18. Mai 2009)

schön geschrieben! wenn s stimmt (wovon ich vom gefühl her ausgehe) dann hat das löschen des charakters und das schreiben des textes hier sicher ordentlich überwindung gekostet. und wenn man selbst jahrelang jäger spielt fühlt man noch einen krümel mehr mit.

ich denke, dass jeder von uns MINDESTENS ein bis zwei punkte aus dem thread nachvollziehen kann, oder?

so tief drin habe ich zum glück noch nie gesteckt und werde es hoffentlich auch nie - 40h-job und großem freundeskreis sei dank! wow ist ein großer teil meiner freizeit geworden aber nimmt keinen sooo großen platz in meinem leben ein.

wünsche dem TE alles gute. ich werde den thread hier im stillen weiter mitlesen (und sicher auch im offiziellen forum schauen was man dort so schreibt).


----------



## Pluto-X (18. Mai 2009)

Sucht ist generell eine schlechte Sache. Wenn man dazu neigt sollte man bei allen Sachen aufpassen, nicht nur beim Online-Spielen. Suchtpotenzial gibt es beim Computer generell.
Man sollte sich schon selber kritisch betrachten, in allen Lebenssituationen. Dann machen alle Dinge an denen man Spass hat auch Spass und werden nicht zur Last.


----------



## Larmina (18. Mai 2009)

Durlok schrieb:


> wenn das bischen lob dem TE hilft besser darüber hinweg zu kommen ist das  für uns eine kleine geste für ihn aber eine grosse hilfe


A small step for us, but a large step for mankind...



Rygel schrieb:


> und sicher auch im offiziellen forum schauen was man dort so schreibt


Da werden die flames sicher nochmal ne Stufe schlimmer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Locaros (18. Mai 2009)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Lol! Du solltest mal deine Grammatik skillen und dir einen +19 Rechtschreibung-Stein zulegen! Ausserdem wäre ein Int-Buff nicht schlecht..
> Hab extra versucht, dich so wenig wie möglich an WoW zu erinnern mit meinem Post... Ich bin so gut zu dir x)




Sry, bin zwar nicht für Rechtschreibflames, da jeder Fehler machen kann. 
Aber wenn ich lese, dass einer die Rechtschreibung eines anderen kritisiert, und dabei mehr Fehler drin hat als der kritisierte, dann muß das einfach mal sein. Wobei ich die Höflichkeitsform ("Dein" statt "dein" in direkter Anrede) mal außen vorgelassen habe
@TE: Viel Erfolg im RL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Und jetzt zerreißt meinen Post! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Mulder- (18. Mai 2009)

ich hab auch vor kurzem mit wow aufgehört..
mir fiel es auch sehr schwer,da das spiel ja wirklich der hammer ist.
aber dadurch hab ich mehr zeit für familie,freundin etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann nur empfehlen sich früh genug von wow zu lösen.
ich selbst dachte ja auch nich,dass ich süchtig bin oder so..aber hab locker 5 stunden am tag gezockt. 
und eigentlich ist das ja nich "normal",auch wenn mans selbst nich wahr haben möchte^^

allerdings denke ich auch immernoch ab und zu an wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## OMGlooool (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hätt den echt bei ebay verkauft, da wären wahrscheinlich noch mehr als 400 drin gewesen.


----------



## Rygel (18. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Da werden die flames sicher nochmal ne Stufe schlimmer sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehrlich? ich dachte schlimmer als hier gehts gar nicht. und im offiziellen forum hat man doch nur 10 posts am tag, oder? dachte deshalb gäbe es dort so wenig spam/flames.



-Mulder- schrieb:


> ich selbst dachte ja auch nich,dass ich süchtig bin oder so..aber hab locker 5 stunden am tag gezockt.



naja, mach das 1 - 2 x die woche nach feierabend zwischen 18.00 und 23.00 und ICH würde dich noch nicht süchtig nennen. das wäre mMn dann eher kategorie freizeitbeschäftigung. was würde man sonst in der zeit tun? bestenfalls mit freunden, familie oder partner(in) was unternehmen, schlimmstenfalls den müll im tv ansehen oder "street fighter XIV" oder "tomb raider 11" spielen...


----------



## Wowpirat (18. Mai 2009)

über solche leute kann ich nur lachen. die geborenen versager. virtuell versagt, im rl nichts auf die reihe gebracht.. dann wollen sie noch, dass man ihnen hinterher heult...

jeden tag ließt man mittlerweile sowas im forum. jeden tag will sich einer die virtuelle kugel verpassen und jeden tag steht ne andere arme sau auf und stürzt sich in die selben probleme.

macht nicht andere dafür verantwortlich, wenn ihr als suchtkrüppel endet. baut euch erst mal ein echtes leben auf, haltet das in ordnung... dann kommt es garnicht erst soweit.

alkoholiker saufen auch, weil sie ihr leben nicht auf die reihe bekommen. dabei kommt es oftmals erst davon.

ich habe kein verständnis für solche loser, ebenso wenig wie für solche, die darauf noch eine gute gemeinte anwort haben.


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Mai 2009)

Wowpirat schrieb:


> laber...stuss...laber



Redest du von dir in der dritten Person?


----------



## -Mulder- (18. Mai 2009)

naja, mach das 1 - 2 x die woche nach feierabend zwischen 18.00 und 23.00 und ICH würde dich noch nicht süchtig nennen. das wäre mMn dann eher kategorie freizeitbeschäftigung. was würde man sonst in der zeit tun? bestenfalls mit freunden, familie oder partner(in) was unternehmen, schlimmstenfalls den müll im tv ansehen oder "street fighter XIV" oder "tomb raider 11" spielen...
[/quote]


ich hab das auch nich als süchtig angesehn..
aber wenn du so aus der world of warcraft raus bist merkste das.
wenn du 8 stunden am tag arbeitest oder zur schule gehst und  dann nochmal 5 stunden oder länger zockst,vernachlässigt man halt andere dinge.
ich hab jetzt wieder mitm sport angefangen ,ist auch ne gute beschäftigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (18. Mai 2009)

-Mulder- schrieb:


> wenn du 8 stunden am tag arbeitest oder zur schule gehst und  dann nochmal 5 stunden oder länger zockst,vernachlässigt man halt andere dinge.
> ich hab jetzt wieder mitm sport angefangen ,ist auch ne gute beschäftigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



klar, kann man immer bessere dinge mit seiner zeit tun als vorm computer zu sitzen: komfirmanden betreuen, im altersheim aushelfen, im tierheim arbeiten, lotto spielen, muckibude oder joggen, usw. aber das könnte man auch nett an den anderen 5 abenden in der woche machen. ich finde es macht keinen sehr großen unterschied ob man in den o.g. 5h seine zeit vorm PC "verschwendet" oder einen schlechten film sieht, ein mittelmäßiges buch liest, GZSZ oder kochsendungen anschaut oder grad ein anders x-beliebiges video- oder computerspiel spielt. die täglichen 5 stunden vor dem rechner, die du ansprichst, hatte ich zb. als 15 jähriger schon voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und da war an wow noch nicht zu denken. damals gabs sonic und super mario!)


----------



## Shakashron (18. Mai 2009)

Jeder der so in eine Spielsucht verfällt ist in meinen Augen eine schwache Persönlichkeit. Wo ist das Problem Abends von 20-23 uhr WoW zu spielen (von Montag bis Donnerstag) und vorher noch was für die Schule zu tun oder sich mit Freunden zu treffen und Freitags sich halt mal für andere Sachen Zeit nehmen?!( ja auch mit 3 Stunden am Tag kann man eine Menge erreichen mit seiner Gilde) Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe solche Leute wie dich nicht. Text ist sprachtechnisch auch nicht sehr wertvoll btw. Ich weiss nicht was du dir jetzt von der ganzen Sache hier erhoffst. Naja versuch halt irgendwo mal ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse zu sammeln.
Ansonsten sehe ich schwarz für dich ob mit oder ohne WoW.

Greets

Shakashron


----------



## Rasgaar (18. Mai 2009)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> Geh mal in Therapie, Du hast echt nicht alle Latten am Zaun. "Ich war Weizen" lol ey




Made my evening 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber schon krass, da macht einer wieder mal einen neuen Thread auf dass er (oder halt in diesem Fall sie) süchtig ist und es nun geschafft hat mit WoW aufzuhören, und
dann folgen mindestens 5 Seiten Flames, Glückwünsche oder "Waynes"....


WoW ist ein Spiel.
Ich spiele seit rund 4 Jahren, nicht ganz von Anfang an.
Anfangs mehr, zwischendurch wieder weniger, mal exzessiv, mal gar nicht...
Ich hatte nie ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn ich mal eine Woche Ferien hatte und praktisch 24/7 online war.
Irgendwann kommt die Phase wo ich nicht mehr soviel Bock drauf hab, dann hör ich auf.... no big deal...


Immer diese Spacken die auf diesem Spiel rumhacken nur weil sie selber nicht genug RL Willenskraft haben sichs so einzuteilen dass auch noch bisschen RL bleibt.
Das Spiel hat gewisses Suchtpotential, das lässt sich nicht abstreiten... Aber gebt nicht Blizzard die Schuld für euren Mangel an gesundem Menschenverstand.... 
Wer süchtig wird - und das gilt auch bei allem anderen, wie Zigaretten, Alkohol, Drogen... - der ist SELBER SCHULD ! Nicht die Tabakindustrie, nicht der Drogendealer, nicht die Kioskfrau die dir die Pulle verkauft...

think about it


----------



## -Mulder- (18. Mai 2009)

Shakashron schrieb:


> Jeder der so in eine Spielsucht verfällt ist in meinen Augen eine schwache Persönlichkeit. Wo ist das Problem Abends von 20-23 uhr WoW zu spielen (von Montag bis Donnerstag) und vorher noch was für die Schule zu tun oder sich mit Freunden zu treffen und Freitags sich halt mal für andere Sachen Zeit nehmen?!( ja auch mit 3 Stunden am Tag kann man eine Menge erreichen mit seiner Gilde) Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe solche Leute wie dich nicht. Text ist sprachtechnisch auch nicht sehr wertvoll btw. Ich weiss nicht was du dir jetzt von der ganzen Sache hier erhoffst. Naja versuch halt irgendwo mal ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse zu sammeln.
> Ansonsten sehe ich schwarz für dich ob mit oder ohne WoW.
> 
> Greets
> ...



ich weiß nich ob du mich gerade meinst,aber eine schwache persönlichkeit hab ich sicherlich nicht.
ich meinem privaten umfeld läuft eig alles gut und ohne persönlichkeit wäre ich wohl immernoch in der onlinewelt gefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich will keinem den spaß an dem spiel verderbern oder sonstiges,ich habe nur die gleiche meinung,wie der verfasser dieses threads.
man kann natürlich abends zocken,aber bei mir hatte es ehrlich zu viel zeit in anspruch genommen.
ich zocke für mein leben gern,nur halt kein wow mehr.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (18. Mai 2009)

das hat ablosut nix mit der persöhnlichkeit zu tun .

man fängt an zu spielen wie jedes andere spiel hat ne nette gilde und nach 1-2 jahren hat man diese leute in sein herz geschlossen und das is für *mich* der einzige grund der mich noch an dieses spiel fesselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Oszilgath (18. Mai 2009)

MarZ schrieb:


> scheint mir alles bissel unlogisch/übertrieben zu sein...ein paar sachen waren da schon merkwürdig...
> 
> 
> also WENN! du 2400h playtime haben solltest! 2400h :24 =100 tage...= 1/3 drittel des jahres
> ...



Ich glaube dir geht es weniger um die Logik des Threads als um deinen eigenen Neid auf den Charakter der gelöscht wurde, wenn man das so liest.
Ich freue mich sehr für den TE, dass er, bzw. sie es geschafft hat. 
Und ich kann dir garantieren, dass sie nicht übertrieben hat, da ich in der gleichen Situation bin, aber noch nicht die Kraft hatte wirklich aufzuhören.
Seitdem meine reine Spielzeit 1 Jahr überschritten hat, traue ich mich gar nicht mehr /played einzugeben.
Ich stehe morgens auf, gehe zur Arbeit, nehme mir jeden verdammten Nachmittag frei, zocke bis tief in die Nacht, schlafe ein paar Sunden, führe das ganze bis zum Wochenende fort und dann läufts genauso weiter, nur dass ich dann Arbeit durch zocken ersetze bis es wieder Montag ist.

Um im Spiel erfolgreich zu sein braucht es nicht viel - außer Zeit.
Und genau darum gehts.
Mach du erstmal 5000 Erfolgspunkte (Ich habe sie selber auch und weiß wie lange das dauert).
Sammel du erstmal 50 Pets (Ich weiß auch hier wovon ich spreche).
Sei erstmal in einer erfolgreichen Gilde im Progress eines neuen Contents.

Wenn du das alles geschafft hast, dann komm wieder hier ins Forum und erzähl uns davon.
Erzähl uns davon, wie wichtig dir dein Charakter geworden ist, wieviel du im Spiel erreicht hast.
Erzähl uns davon, wie sehr du auf die Einsamkeit und Arbeitslosigkeit hingearbeitet hast und beurteile den Text des TE dann nochmal.

Wenn du es nicht schaffst oder es gar nicht so weit kommen lassen willst, dann sei stolz auf dich und denk einfach nochmal über das nach, was du oben geschrieben hast.

Vielleicht wartest du aber noch ein paar Jahre mit deiner Antwort, bis du etwas reifer bist und erkennst, dass Freunde zu haben keine Sucht ist - ich wäre froh, wenn ich durch WoW nicht soviele verloren hätte.


----------



## Larmina (18. Mai 2009)

Oszilgath schrieb:


> Seitdem meine reine Spielzeit 1 Jahr überschritten hat, traue ich mich gar nicht mehr /played einzugeben.


Okay das ist wirklich viel... Ich hab mit meinem Maincharakter den ich seit ca 2 Jahren spiele (Vor BC war nen Schurke Pflicht der aber inzwischen gelöscht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
irgendwas um die 70 Tage...


----------



## Modepo (18. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und nun süchtelst Du im buffed-Wow Forum rum. Toller Fortschritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is eine erbärmliche und respektlose Aussage. Schenk ihm doch Anerkennung, dass er das geschafft hat. Ich für meinen Teil schenke ihm hiermit Anerkenung. ------->GZ<-------


----------



## Zorwynn (18. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh die Leute nicht die jetzt herumflamen... Seid ihr ihm nur neidisch? Ich hätte nicht vorgehabt hier zu antworten, aber diese Comm zeigt mal wieder seine beste seite... einfach nur erbärmlich!


----------



## Sir Wagi (18. Mai 2009)

@TE:
Der Text is echt gut ...
Regt sehr zum Nachdenken an ...
Ich wünsch dir alles erdenklich Gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und lass dich von den Flamern nich volllabern, da stehste drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modepo (18. Mai 2009)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> Geh mal in Therapie, Du hast echt nicht alle Latten am Zaun. "Ich war Weizen" lol ey



Das nennt man Metapher und das ist ein Stilmittel, damit sich der Text besser ließt, du Leuchte! Manchmal zweifle ich an der Intelligenz mancher Menschen... ( tja kein mage zur Hand gewesen was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

PS: "du hast nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun" ist auch eine Metapher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (18. Mai 2009)

Baba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starwind (18. Mai 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> Ein Stück meines Herzens...




Hi, Miri!
Jo...ich kann dich sehr gut verstehn...ich fühle so ähnlich wie du!
Ich merke, du bist ein sehr sensibler Mensch...bleib es bitte auch!
Was andere hier anmerken...wayne...bleib du selbst.
Für dein RL wünsche ich dir alles erdenklich Gute...(umarme dich)...

LG, Stw..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (18. Mai 2009)

Leute die keine ahnung haben das soetwas nicht leicht ist sein Char zulöschen oder Dumme Äusserungen von sich geben habe keine Ahnung von Wow und ihrem Char.

Überlegt mal was das beteutet seinen Char zulöschen: die ganzen schönen Stunden Raids,Inis etc weg.Die ganzen Gildenmember und Freunde weg.Die Ganze Mühe und Arbeit die man damit verbracht habt Berufe,Mounts gold etc zu farmen.
All das kann man mit 7 Buchtaben Vernichten aber die Errinerung Bleibt da und der Schmerz auch,den man verlässt seine ingame freunde etc.
Hört sich Blöd an ist aber so es gibt kein Unterschied ob man jemanden 3 Jahre kennt in dem man ihn nur im ts höhrt oder im Rl sieht die gespräche sind die selben.
Und wenn man hier Hört Kein Rl etc was ist Rl?? Arbeiten,Mal rausgehen,einkaufen , Tv schauen net unbedingt da Läuft eh nur Unterschichten Müll,Freundin wieder mit schlaf tabletten abfüllen damit man wieder in Ruhe daddeln kann^^. RL wird von jeden anders Definiert und wenns solche leute gibt für die Wow Rl ist NA und lass sie doch einfach andere habe erfolg auf der Arbeit etc und andere haben Erfolg in einem Spiel.
Wenn wir Menschen Alle Gleich Wären ist das doch Langweillig.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (18. Mai 2009)

Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen soo danach zu trachten, wow zu daddeln. Mein Acc bleibt manchmal mehrere Monate eingefroren wenn was wichtiges ansteht oder ich keine Lust habe. 

Aber schön das du es gepackt hast. Sollte es dir so schwer gefallen sein, dann war es wohl die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## Thalonclaw (18. Mai 2009)

Armselig!!! Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. NICHT zum TE sondern zu den absolut unqualifizierten und asozialen Kommentaren die hier gepostet wurden. 
Da stellt sich einer selber als süchtig dar, will das ganze in dieser SUPAAAA community vielleicht auch etwas verarbeiten und dann kommt da erstmal nur gequirlte Scheisse als Antwort. 
Die Leute die ich meine sollten sich schämen!

Ich finde den Text super. Gerade die Aufzählungen mit "Ich..." sollten mal zum Nachdenken anregen.

Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute.


----------



## mvposse (18. Mai 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> „ö“ – so viele Stunden, bei Ebay bekomme ich bestimmt noch 400 Euro
> 
> YES - ich kann mir schon die Flames vorstellen die nun folgen werden


schlimm noch zu lesen hätte auf ebay 400 bekommen wenn du so lange gespielt hast dann ist das 100mal so viel wert aber an ebay zu denken und sich wundern warum leute flamen
hmm


----------



## Zarth (18. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> A small step for us, but a large step for mankind...
> 
> 
> Da werden die flames sicher nochmal ne Stufe schlimmer sein
> ...



Die flames sind garnicht so schlimm da haben nur 2-3 geflamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=2


----------



## Rotel (18. Mai 2009)

Der Text ist auf jeden Fall Klasse geschrieben. Auch wenn der Inhalt doch sehr traurig ist, im Sinne der Tatsache, dass es wirklich Leute gibt die weinen, wenn sie ihren Charakter löschen. Dumm finde ich ausserdem, dass du deinen Char nicht über EBay verhökert hast. Wenn er ja wirklich so Haferweizen war (BestSlot etc.) verzichtest du freiwillig auf ne Menge Kohle *und*die Möglichkeit *DEFINITIV*nicht mehr mit dem Hunter spielen zu können. 
Bin ja mal gespannt wie du im RL wieder Fuss fassen kannst. Viel Interessanter wär's mal zu lesen wie genau das von statten geht. Einiges Interessanter als die ganzen I-Quit Storys. Faszinierend sich vorzustellen, wie ne Frau die sich quasi nur noch vorm PC sitzend und Junkfood in sich stopfend in der Disco unter Menschen(!) so "zurechtkommt" ;o) Vileicht schreibst du Gedichte oder Bücher, weil schreiben kannst du alleweil!

Meist endet das jedoch in vezweifelten Mails an den Support von Blizz von wegen: "Pls, pls, pls macht mein Char wieder ganz" einige Wochen/Monate später.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Annovella (18. Mai 2009)

Schade, dass es in diesem Forum fasst nurnoch Whine, Flame oder Ich-hör-mit-WoW-auf-,-weil-dann-alles-besser-wird(ist klar)Threads gibt...
Richtige diskussionen zum eigendlichen Thema - einem Computerspiel, welches auf freiwilliger Basis in der Freizeit gespielt wird und eigendlich spass machen soll - finden kaum noch statt.


Zum eigendlichem in diesem Thread dargestellten Thema:
Gut geschriebener Text. Eine Sache verstehe ich aber nicht, wie kann ein Individuum, welches offensichtlich - und das merkt man am Schreibstil - einen hohen IQ hat, sich selbst sowenig unter Kontrolle halten? Ich spiele auch viel, habe gut ausgestattete Charaktere, mache meinen "Job" im Raid gut und bin bekannt, beliebt und gehasst. So wie es sich nunmal als guter Spieler gehört. Trotzdem habe ich  genug Zeit, um anderen Hobbys nachzugehen, so wie zum Beispiel Fußball und das neben der Schule. Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich einfach aus dem aktiven Raidgeschehen gehen, mir eine kleine Raidgilde suchen um "abundzu" mal zu raiden, jedoch würde ich niemals in erwägung ziehen, meine Charaktere zu löschen. Vorallem nicht von einem Tag zum anderen, da es eine zu harte Umstellung ist.


----------



## Cypress2308 (18. Mai 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> YES - ich kann mir schon die Flames vorstellen die nun folgen werden,



Jo dann fang ich mal an ^^ :



> ein letzter Blick über Sturmwind



Hab Allianz spielen nie für besonders gesund gehalten.

- Hier hast du noch ein wenig Käse zum whine!
- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI
- Wayne!
- GZ
- Dein Char war bestimmt RôôXX0r
- Jetzt bist du cool!

mfg
Cypress aka Flamer Flave


----------



## Kankru (18. Mai 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> Fullquote..."...ich mach mich wichtig... ...ich hab mein RL vernachlässigt, weil ich keine Grenzen kenn... ...ich bin so imba weil ich mit WoW aufhör... ....ich erzähls jeden, auch wenns keinen interessiert..."



Dickes GZ!

Jeder sollte einfach nur Spiel und RL trennen, wer das net kann ist bei MMO's fehl am Platz!
Ich sehe wie hier einige schreiben toll und so, aber mit nen Spiel aufzuhören? Das soll einem schwer fallen?
Habe ich schonmal, kann ich jederzeit wieder! Mit Leuten, mit denen ich viel zu tun habe, halte ich nicht nur über WoW Kontakt.
Naja, jetzt könnt ihr mich flamen, aber ich sehs net als was tolles aufzuhören!
Das ist nun mal meine ehrliche Meinung.


----------



## Vertigos (18. Mai 2009)

Erst mal ein dickes lob an die TE das sie/er es geschafft hat nach diesem Pensum von WOW aufzuhören...

Dann ein dickes - an die Flammer die dies nicht würdigen aufgrund der tatsache das sie es scheinbar es nicht schaffen aufzuhören oder dies zu würdigen.

Wenn man an sich selbst feststellt das man wichtige Dinge im Leben vernachlässigt, seien es Freunde oder Familie dann ist es Zeit einen Strich in der virtuellen Welt zu ziehen.
Alleine die Tatsache das sie/er weinen musste stellt schon einen Teil ihres momentanen Lebens dar mit dem sie Schluss machte (in gewissen massen vergleichbar mit einer Beziehung im Rl)

Also... wünsche dir alles gute und Kopf hoch,

P.s. Das RL hat ne viel perfektere Grafik als WOW, aber die Quest sind zum Teil um einiges härter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (18. Mai 2009)

Ganz ehrlich der wievielte Post ist das Leute wurden sie gezählt. Wenn ich für jeden dämlichen deppen beachtung schenken würde wenn ich lese ich höre mit WoW auf oder ICH WAR SÜCHTIG!!!! Dann würdet ich bald Mc Donalds besitzen, also mal im Ernst schön und gut das du jedem deine "Information" zugänglich machen willst aber ich wette mit dir, dass 2% der User hier dich Ernst nehmen und die Restlichen 98% sagen/denken:
"Oh mein Gott schon wieder so ein armer irrer der hier seine ach so tollen erfahrungen der welt zugänglich machen will"

Wenn du etwas oder Jemand sein willst dann sorg dafür das die Weltwirtschaftskrise beendet oder das Aids/Krebs besiegt wird oder sorg dafür das Sega mal wieder nen vernünftigen Sonic Titel ans Licht bringt mal im Ernst in 3D in eine Richtung laufen?? Sega das ist ein griff ins Klo!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## sTereoType (18. Mai 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Dickes GZ!
> 
> Jeder sollte einfach nur Spiel und RL trennen, wer das net kann ist bei MMO's fehl am Platz!
> Ich sehe wie hier einige schreiben toll und so, aber mit nen Spiel aufzuhören? Das soll einem schwer fallen?
> ...


du hast schonmal "aufgehört" scheinst aber wieder zu spielen. für mich heißt das du hast es eben nicht geschafft aufzuhören
den text des TE finde ich gut geschrieben und er hat auch seine berechtigung, auch wenn viele das nicht sehen.
gerade in bei jugendlichen wird spielesucht(oder auch internetsucht) immer häufiger. manche merken dabei nicht wie sie sich abkapseln und die ,die merken das sie ein problem haben, finden in einer community wie sie in diesem thread zusehen ist, kaum unterstützung. da ist es doch toll das einer seinen "leidensweg" beschreibt und somit auch anderen vielleicht hilft. so ähnlich funktionieren auch therapiegruppen :indem man sich mit anderen die das gleiche problem haben austauscht und berichtet wie man selbst den absprung geschafft hat.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir gerade eine Pommes in die Nase gesteckt


----------



## Sumpfkraut (18. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Also ich hör lieber mit rauchen auf... Bin grade bei Tag 4 xD



Hmm, dieses rauchen beim spielen is echt schlimm...
Komm auf ca. 40 Ziggaretten nach 16 stunden WoW. Pro Bg so 2 Stück ist schon böse , aber viel Glück wünsch ich dir...
Finde WoW ist keine alternative, um mit dem Rauchen aufzuhören.


----------



## Sumpfkraut (18. Mai 2009)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade eine Pommes in die Nase gesteckt



Cool!


----------



## Tendo (18. Mai 2009)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> Geh mal in Therapie, Du hast echt nicht alle Latten am Zaun. "Ich war Weizen" lol ey



Wenn hier einer ne Therapie benötigt, dann bist du es!!! 


Zum Thema: Ich finde die Entscheidung sehr gut von dir. Das aller schwerste an der ganzen Sache ist, dass man sich seine Sucht eingesteht. Ohne das, wird man nie aufhören oder etwas ändern können. Ich selber habe 4 Jahre Hardcore gezockt und alles aufs Spiel gesetzt deswegen. Vor über 2 Monaten habe ich dann endlich einen radikalen Schnitt geschafft. Mein Acc hab ich verkauft. Seitdem bin ich nur noch sporadisch mit dem Acc meiner Freundin mal online und schau mir das eine oder andere neue an, ganz ohne Gilde und Verpflichtungen. Keine Termine mehr, kein TS, keine Raidvorbereitungen - alles zwanglos und wirklich nur noch zum Spaß. Ich kann endlich ausloggen wann ich will und bin völlig ungebunden. Noch vor einem halben Jahr wäre sowas für mich absolut unvorstellbar. Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr froh darüber und habe die Trennung von meinem Acc noch nie bereut. Denn nun kann ich nur noch aus reinem Spaß spielen und wenn es mir mal wieder zu öde oder zu langweilig wird, dann einfach "Esc" und Tschüß.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade eine Pommes in die Nase gesteckt



Eine der sinnvollsten Antworten hier im Thread, wirklich.

Ach ja, zum Threadersteller: Wahrheitsgehalt äußerst fraglich.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Mai 2009)

@te,

du weißt schon das löschen nix bringt oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch in einem halben jahr genügt ein anruf bei blizzard....und die chars sind wieder da. und das beste: der anruf ist kostenlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (18. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht warum manche nach jahrelangem Spielspaß auf einmal mit WoW aufhören und dann auf dem Spiel rumhacken.
Erinnert mich manchmal nach den Rosenkriegen, nach Jahren schöner Beziehung. Ihr solltet WoW dankbar für die tolle Zeit sein und daran denken das IHR diejenigen seid die fremdgegangen sind.


----------



## Fand100 (18. Mai 2009)

omg immer macht ihr wow schlecht nur weil ihr zu dumm seid um das im griff zu halten


----------



## Baits (18. Mai 2009)

*TE Keks geb*
Zufrieden?


----------



## Sylvvia (18. Mai 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Toll für dich.
> Interressiert bloß niemanden.
> Klingt hart, eventuell auch respektlos, ist aber so.


Woher willst du das denn wissen ... sind nicht alle Ignoranten hier


----------



## Deadwool (18. Mai 2009)

Engültig ist nur der perma-bann. Besorg dir zb ein Cheat-Programm und mach bissi Unfug auf dem Server, falls davor Angst hast rückfällig zu werden. 
Nichtsdesto trotz, Kopf hoch. Es ist nur ein Spiel. Und hör nicht auf die ganzen Kinder hier mit ihren "niemand wird dich vermissen" Flames. Sie haben nur Angst dass Blizzard schon bald die Server runterfahren könnte wenn wieder einer geht. Die meisten Tellerränder scheinen halt gar hoch zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch ich habe nach 4 Jahren nun endgültig mit WoW aufgehört. Zwar weniger weil ich mit der Sucht nicht klarkäme, sondern weil bei mir die Droge nicht mehr wirkt. Ich gehe aus Langeweile.


----------



## Hishabye (18. Mai 2009)

DER WAYNE TRAIN ist grad an mir vorbeigefahren

TUUUUUT TUUUUUUUUUT


----------



## Khaanara (18. Mai 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Ich lese so etwas gerne. Und vorallem wenn es auch noch so toll geschrieben wurde.
> Ich finde es allerdings die Härte, dass der Threat letztens wo gefragt wurde "Welche Klasse würdet ihr wo in einer Fußballmannschaft hinstecken" mit "Heey, der threat ist mal ein richtig guter!" kommentiert wird, und hier wird so ein klasse Text abgeliefert, und es wird geflamet was das Zeug hält....unglaublich



Vielleicht ist es ein Spiegel, in dem die Flamer nicht hineinsehen möchten ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otalyus (18. Mai 2009)

mal im ernst wie bescheuert sind 80% der leute in diesem forum ewigentlich ?

90% der leute die zu diesem beitrag was geschrieben haben, schreiben -> schön für dich. aber... wen interessierts?

kann ich euch sagen.....EUCH denn immerhin habt ihr 7 seiten scheisse dazu schreiben können....wenn es jemanden nicht interessiert.....einfach mal finger von der tasta und mal nicht das forum müllen.

aber ob man das leuten mit nem iq von unter 50 sagen kann oder peng...geht mal arbeiten oder schule machen !


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (18. Mai 2009)

Fand100 schrieb:


> omg immer macht ihr wow schlecht nur weil ihr zu dumm seid um das im griff zu halten



in welchem teil seines textes wird schlecht über wow gesprochen? wer am tag 6h wow zockt und behauptet in seinem rl liefe alles bestens....der kann unmöglich die warheit sprechen.


----------



## StrangeFabs (18. Mai 2009)

TOP 3 der "Was wird aus solchen Leuten"

1. Nächster Stop: anderes MMORPG, CS, CoD o.ä. (Anfälligkeit)
2. Offline-Sucht, nicht *unbedingt* harte Drogen, gern auch Alk oder Tabak, wenn bisher noch nicht. (Plötzliches Bedürfnis "in" zu sein und sich so schnell wie möglich in bestehende Gruppen integrieren zu können -> Gruppendruck wird nicht standgehalten)
3. Rückfall.

So ists. Wünsch dem TE trotzdem viel Erfolg beim vollständig clean bleiben.
Bei solchen Hardcorern braucht man ja nicht mit einem "weichen Rückfall" rechnen - WoW ist ein tolles Spiel mit dem man auch problemlos viel Zeit verbringen kann, wenn man sich in jeder Sekunde die man damit verbringt bedenkt dass es ein Spiel ist.


----------



## Sangsue (18. Mai 2009)

an euren antworten kann man erkennen dass die meisten hier asoziale gestörte individuen sind! der/die hat einfach sich mitgeteilt, ist dass verboten, gefährlich, krank?! ihr macht euch lustig dabei seid ihr nicht anders. ich weiß und bin mir sicher dass sehr viele diesem spiel verfallen sind und einfach gesellschaftlich gesehen "ASOZIAL" sind! ein mensch, der von der art her einen "rudeltier" gleich kommt, sich über monate/jahre hinter pixel versteckt und gar nicht merkt wie sein leben an ihm vorbei zieht, hat einen riesen schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die kunst ist es zu erkennen/bekennen und das beste daraus zu machen. das hat sie/er gemacht, und ich finde es schön das man es in wörter gefasst hat.


----------



## Belphega (18. Mai 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal meine paar Worte dazu sagen.

Ich spiele seit 4 1/2 Jahren WoW. Wenn ich die Pausen zusammen zähle die ich bislang gemacht hab, hab ich bestimmt ein Jahr lang nicht gespielt. Ich hatte auf meinem alten Account jede Klasse auf 70, bis auf Druide, von denen hatte ich nämlich 2 auf 70 (Lieblingsklasse ftw).
Ich hab 10er geraidet - nur Sonntags mit meiner Reallifegilde. Ich hab nebenbei nur getwinkt. Trotzdem waren zu WotLk die zwei Charaktere die ich auf 80 gebracht hab Ulduar-ready.
Weiter ises nur nie gekommen weil mich das Spiel wieder angeödet hat. Seit 4 Jahren gibts nix anderes als questen questen questen, PvP machn und Equipment farmen. Die Bosse haben von Jahr zu Jahr ein anderes Design, aber im Endeffekt ises immer noch dasselbe wie früher - bloß schlechter.
_

Ich hab meinen Account um 985,30 Euro auf Ebay verkauft. Letzten Monat.
Meinem Freund zuliebe hab ich mir wieder nen Account erstellt - ich spiele jetzt mit ihm zusammen auf Blutkessel(pvp). Wir spielen wöchentlich etwa 5 Stunden und machen in der Zeit immer nur das worauf wir auch wirklich Lust haben. Keine Raidplaner, keine PvP-Wochenenden, wir spielen einfach nur dem Spaß wegen.
_


Es ist keine Kunst auf löschen zu klicken und nie nie wieder in nem Spiel online zu gehn.
Eine Kunst ist, sich selber wenigstens soweit im Griff zu haben um selber zu wissen wann und wo genug ist. Wer das nicht beherrscht, der is nachwievor krank.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

Sangsue schrieb:


> an euren antworten kann man erkennen dass die meisten hier asoziale gestörte individuen sind! der/die hat einfach sich mitgeteilt, ist dass verboten, gefährlich, krank?! ihr macht euch lustig dabei seid ihr nicht anders. ich weiß und bin mir sicher dass sehr viele diesem spiel verfallen sind und einfach gesellschaftlich gesehen "ASOZIAL" sind! ein mensch, der von der art her einen "rudeltier" gleich kommt, sich über monate/jahre hinter pixel versteckt und gar nicht merkt wie sein leben an ihm vorbei zieht, hat einen riesen schaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann, oder?


----------



## Hagriel (18. Mai 2009)

Ein sehr ergreifender Text, sehr schön geschrieben und mit bitterem Beigeschmack.

Und mal wieder (für diese, bzw. die WOW-community) sehr bezeichnende Reaktionen.

Schade, liebe Miri, dass es soweit gekommen ist. Ich kann verstehen, wie und dass es passiert, schade, wenn man (frau ;-)  ) sich dann nicht mehr fängt.

Ein schwerer Entschluß, ich kann deine Tränen verstehen. Aber glaub mir, wie bei jeder anderen Sucht auch wirst du die neuen(alten) Seiten des RL um so mehr genießen!

gl im rl & hf ;o)

/kiss
/tschüß

Und an ca. 70% der Antwortenden: Ihr tut mir leid! Es ist so Bitter solch dämliche Antworten zu lesen.


----------



## Cylierie (18. Mai 2009)

Schön das du dir bewust geworden bist das du süchtig bist, und das du nägel mit köpfen gemacht hast. Mir würde es ähnlich gehen.Ich hatte nie sooo viel zeit wie du denn ich habe kinder , aber die verbleibende zeit habe ich auch nur im game gehockt und auch sehr viel erreicht. Ich würde es allerdings nie übers herz bringen meinen char zu löschen^^ dafür steckt zu viel zeit und geld drinen....über einen ebay verkauf würde ich allerdings auch nicht nachdenken,aus dem selben grund :-). Meine Priesterin ist bis lv 70 genauso übel gewesen und ich war auch in den besten gilden des servers aber ich habe nie genug zeit gehabt power raiden zu gehen...bin bei einigen auf verständniss gestossen ,andere hatten dafür kein verständniss. Ergo hab ich zwar länger gebraucht as die anderen aber hatte das selbe ergebnis. Am ende war ich lv 73 und von heute auf morgen loggte ich ein und stand da so rum und mir ging durch den kopf was machst du hier eigentlich??? Von jetzt auf gleich hatte ich die lust verloren.Keine ahnung warum, das ist jetzt drei monate her ...aber die lust ist noch nicht wieder gekommen. Ab und an schaue ich mal hier rein und lese mir die interesanten beiträge durch (wenn welche da sind^^) aber das war es dann auch schon. Von mir bekommst du jedenfalls ein dickes "hgw"^^ alles gute für dein real life ...und für die,die nicht wissen was das ist noch eine kurze erklärung ;-):

Real life - RL= Real life ist das hammer Game mit der geilen Grafik und dem scheiss Gameplay!

Mfg


----------



## Natsumee (18. Mai 2009)

naja man sollte es ja auch net mit wow übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (18. Mai 2009)

schön das du es geschafft hast.
Ich wünsche dir viel glück dein Rl wieder aufzubauen.

Und an euch flamer da draußen: Na klar ist er selber schuld, aber wenigstens hat er es erkannt und will sich jetz bessern.
Tretet niemanden der am Boden liegt!


----------



## Hishabye (18. Mai 2009)

Sangsue schrieb:


> an euren antworten kann man erkennen dass die meisten hier asoziale gestörte individuen sind! der/die hat einfach sich mitgeteilt, ist dass verboten, gefährlich, krank?! ihr macht euch lustig dabei seid ihr nicht anders. ich weiß und bin mir sicher dass sehr viele diesem spiel verfallen sind und einfach gesellschaftlich gesehen "ASOZIAL" sind! ein mensch, der von der art her einen "rudeltier" gleich kommt, sich über monate/jahre hinter pixel versteckt und gar nicht merkt wie sein leben an ihm vorbei zieht, hat einen riesen schaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was ist daran asozial, wenn es uns die Spielergemeinschaft, nicht die Bohne interessiert
ob der TE seine Chars gelöscht hat und ja unbedingt mit WoW aufhört?

Jeder ist für sein Leben selbst verantwortlich.

So viel Verstand muss man haben.

Und diese Süchtels sind selbst schuld. Solche Leute bleiben meistens später noch
an anderen Sachen hängen....


Und wenn er ein ein echtes Problem habt dann hilft nur eine THERAPIE....

Wir sind hier nicht dazu da für ihn den Hobby-Psychologen zu spielen


----------



## C-A-Chef (18. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   TOP Post  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Er spricht wahre Wörter, hoffe du haltest durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vom Hardcoreleben in WoW hab ich mich schon lange zurück gezogen aber ich habe nun statt 5Raidtagen halt nur noch 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so gehts auch ich Spiele nicht mehr solange wie früher, ich hab mir hier ein mittelding aufgebaut.

aber nice post von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich etwas weiss dann ist es das, dass man mit WoW nicht einfach so von heute auf morgen aufhören kann.
Irgendwann wird es dich wieder so sehr reizen, doch wieder einzuloggen, dass du einfach musst.

Und für solche Fälle rate ich zu einem Privat Server. Weil, es ist gratis und hat mit dem eigentlichen Spiel wenig zu tun...sprich es kotzt dich nach 2-3 min an...aber dein drang zum einloggen ist weg :-)

Ansonsten sign zum ersten abschnitt von Belphega.


----------



## spacekeks007 (18. Mai 2009)

sry wenn ich das sage aber.. wtf sack reis in china mehr nicht einer geht tausende kommen neu wen juckts ob du aufhörst oder gehst niemanden am wenigsten blizzard wenn du aufhören wilslt gratz hättest aber auch pause machen können oder etc

oder spielzeit runterschrauben.
aber naja bist nen held bekommst nen keks ^^


----------



## Varitu (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,

also wenn ich mir so den Text, Aufbau etc. durchlese glaub ich nicht das unser Süchti überhaupt lange WoW gespielt. Alleine die Erläterung zu "Raids" um ein Beispiel zu nennen klingt wie eine Copy aus irgendeinem Nachrichtentext der mal über WoW gemacht wurde.



Gruß Varitu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## macadr (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Kleines!

Ich muss schon sagen, der Beitrag hat mich sehr bewegt, wie du den geschrieben hast. Ich fand deine Entscheidung  richtig, wenn man bedenkt, dass viele Spieler es gar nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass sie suechtig sind. Dass du es zugegeben hast, dass du suechtig bist/warst, gehoert schon was dazu, das kann nicht JEDER 
RESPEKT MIRI 
Es ist zwar ein schoenes Spiel, aber es bindet auf eine lange Zeit. Viele merken es, aber meistens ist es zu spaet und erst dann, wenn man ganz wichtiges verloren (Personen, Leben...) hat. Was die Flames angehen, wuerde ich gar nicht beachten, denn es sind Kinder in meinen Augen , die keine Ahnung haben vom Sinn des Lebens bzw. was eine Familie ist, weil die sich vom realen Welt verstecken, vielleicht weil das ganze Leben nur aus PC-,Video-Games besteht und nur dort ihre wahre Staerke zeigen koennen. Aber eines Tages werden sie es auch merken und sich an deinen Thread erinnern, hoffe es ist dann nicht zu spaet wie fuer manche Leute (nicht Miri), die ich im WoW kennengelernt habe.

Miri machts gut und lass dich nicht mehr hier im Forum blicken, sonst muss ich dich spaeter doch durch die Inis durchziehen wie du meine Twinks durchgezogen hast.
Danke dir fuer die schoene Zeit, die ich mit dir erleben duerfte

ByeBye Kleines


----------



## macadr (18. Mai 2009)

@Varitu

Sie spielt schon sehr lange Zeit, ich kenne sie seit sie 70 geworden ist und das ist schon sehr lange her

Gruss MAC


----------



## mattenowie (18. Mai 2009)

macadr schrieb:


> Hallo Kleines!
> 
> Ich muss schon sagen, der Beitrag hat mich sehr bewegt, wie du den geschrieben hast. Ich fand deine Entscheidung  richtig, wenn man bedenkt, dass viele Spieler es gar nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass sie suechtig sind. Dass du es zugegeben hast, dass du suechtig bist/warst, gehoert schon was dazu, das kann nicht JEDER
> RESPEKT MIRI
> ...



ja, irgendwo hast du ja recht. der größte teil der flames müsste net sein.

aber im grunde haben die meisten ja recht. wenn der te ein problem mit wow hatte/hat, dann sollte er mit wow aufhören. das hat er ja auch gemacht. aber muss man dann unbedingt immer einen threat eröffnen??

mir ist schon bewusst das sich ihre enttäuschung oder traurigkeit in wut verwandelt hat. vorher trifft man ja meistens nicht solche entscheidungen. dann möchte man natürlich auch seinen frust loswerden, aber dafür gibt es doch psychiater, bei denen es sogar mehr bringt. den hier im forum so etwas zu posten, bringt nunmal der community nichts und vorallem dem te erst recht nichts.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Mai 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> Die Spreu trennt sich vom Weizen. 95% aller Spieler bleibt Spreu – ich war Weizen.


wahahah ja klar weizen sind nur DIE leute die spielen ohne süchtig zu werden.
Du bist noch nicht mal Spreu :>


----------



## Mesca77 (18. Mai 2009)

Thalonclaw schrieb:


> ...gequirlte Scheisse...



Damit ist ein grosser Teil dieser "Community" in 2 Worten zusammengefasst.


----------



## mattenowie (18. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wahahah ja klar weizen sind nur DIE leute die spielen ohne süchtig zu werden.
> Du bist noch nicht mal Spreu :>



/sign


----------



## DoktorFisch (18. Mai 2009)

finde die entscheidung richtig.... ich versteh die flames von euch net! selbst Tikume flamt -.- und warum kein thread eröffnen? wenn er damit besser zurechtkommt is das doch in ordnung! und dieser text war im gegensatz zu manchen flames extrem schön zu lesen! Wenn herzensblut in einem char steckt finde ich zu mindest dass man den löschen button wirklich nur mit einer träne drücken kann! DANACH aber wird einem klar dass es Virtueller datenschrott ist!


----------



## Crimiee (18. Mai 2009)

Also, ich habe weder Respekt, noch sonst irgendetwas für diese "Leistung"...Es ist sehr gut möglich WoW zu Spielen, ohne dabei Freunde/Freundin ect zu Vernachlässigen... Ich hab mit WoW in meinem Abi angefangen, und gehindert hat es mich auch nicht!

...


----------



## Gnarak (18. Mai 2009)

Respekt .. und genieß die Sonne und die neuen Freunde !!!!


----------



## Kasdeja (18. Mai 2009)

Aber wenn es für sie so extrem war, dann war es wohl das Beste. Das muss ja nicht heißen, dass es jedem so geht. Das gewiss nicht.

@Meckerer:  meine Güte hier im Forum schreiben super viele Leute mist - also wenn euch der Thread nicht interessiert klappe zu und anderen Mist weiterlesen !!

@Threaderstellerin: Also Respekt. Löschen könnte ich meinen Char wohl nie - aber ruhen lassen eher (falls es mir auch mal zu Kopf steigen würde) 

Viel Spaß bei all dem, was du versäumt hast.


----------



## Roperi69 (18. Mai 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Hallo, es gibt wichtigere Sachen im Leben eines Menschen als Videospiele.
> Ich kann dich gut verstehen, aber vielleicht hast du dich so sehr in etwas reingesteigert, es ist nur ein Spiel mehr nicht, geniese dein Leben und sieh es einfach locker, war eine schöne Zeit !
> Und was die Flames angeht, ja was solls Scheiss doch drauf, den es wird immer irgendwelche Typen geben die blöde Sprüche ablassen und es gibt welche die dich verstehen.
> Als viel Glück!!



Gz für einen sinnfreien Full Quote.

Btt: Glückwunsch und viel Glück ohne WoW


----------



## ThEDiciple (18. Mai 2009)

ganz erlich wayne?

wenn du wirklich damit abschließen wolltest würdest hier nicht noch ne show draus machen und dich wichtig machen.

also kommste doch nicht wirklich von los und in ein paar monaten hängste doch wieder davor wärst nicht der erste den ich so erlebe.


di kunst ist es eher sein RL trotz WoW nicht zu vernachlässigen aber jut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schafft halt net jeder


----------



## Garfield1973Bln (18. Mai 2009)

Wirklich gut geschrieben.
Und an alle "Wen interessiert es"-Leute: Wenn es Euch am Arsch vorbei geht, dann antwortet nicht darauf.


----------



## Belphega (18. Mai 2009)

ThEDiciple schrieb:


> ganz erlich wayne?
> 
> wenn du wirklich damit abschließen wolltest würdest hier nicht noch ne show draus machen und dich wichtig machen.
> 
> ...



/sign

Die "Ich hab meine Sucht überwältigt"-Posts sind ja teilweise wirklich ganz schön.
Aber die gehörn nicht ins dazugehörige Spieleforum, sondern höchstens in eins für erkrankte Spielsüchtige.

Zum Glück kommen die Threads hier nicht alle Tage.


----------



## Ylduran (18. Mai 2009)

macadr schrieb:


> Hallo Kleines!
> 
> Ich muss schon sagen, der Beitrag hat mich sehr bewegt, wie du den geschrieben hast. Ich fand deine Entscheidung  richtig, wenn man bedenkt, dass viele Spieler es gar nicht wahrhaben wollen, dass sie suechtig sind. Dass du es zugegeben hast, dass du suechtig bist/warst, gehoert schon was dazu, das kann nicht JEDER
> RESPEKT MIRI
> ...



Ich zitiere diesen Beitrag bewusst hier nochmals. Auch wenn ich nicht direkt darauf eingehe. Eigentlich sollte er auf jeder Seite in diesem Thread stehen!

An sich ist dieses Thema geeignet, um sich Gedanken zu dem Suchtpotenzial zu machen, das WoW (und andere Online-Spiele) haben.
Es ist nun mal nicht zu leugnen.
Niemand kann sein Leben für immer in Online-Spielen verbringen. Daher muss sich jeder, der intensiv spielt, Gedanken dazu machen
wie lange das möglich ist.
Für die TE ist offensichtlich ein erheblicher Leidensdruck entstanden. Sonst hätte sie nicht aufgehört. Wenn man etwas tut, worunter man leidet
muss man es beenden! Andere verdrängen statt dessen. Und irgendwann ist es zu spät.

Man hat nur ein Leben. Und das findet RL statt.


----------



## Pono (18. Mai 2009)

meine Theorie:

der Verfasser/die Verfasserin is ein Mitglied der CDU/CSU und will uns WoW-Spieler hier dazu bewegen aufzuhören :>

ansonsten: 

wenn man es wirklich soweit kommen lässt, hatte man wohl auch vorher kein sonderlich starkes soziales Umfeld... denn das würde dafür sorgen, dass man sich auch mal öfters mit etwas realem beschäftigt, als nur stupide 24/7 in dem Game rumzuhängen.


----------



## Draelia (18. Mai 2009)

Tja so is das. Wer nicht alt genug ist, um beides unter einen Hut zu kriegen, und sozial nicht ganz die Hufe hochzumachen, der muss eines von beiden kippen lassen. Das es WoW ist, finde ich noch sehr löblich dabei. 

Willkommen im Leben. Ach und übrigens, die Schatteneffekte sind voll der Honisch!


----------



## StrangerInAStrangeLand (18. Mai 2009)

@TE(in) Superschöner, und sehr einfühlsam geschriebener Artikel. Meinen Respekt (und meine guten Wünsche für dein weiteres RL) hast Du.

@die restlichen Flamer und "WAYYYNE" - Brüller: Wenn ich euch an dieser Stelle "Herzlos" nenne, dann ist das noch das harmloseste was mir einfällt. Wenn das der Grundtenor der WOW-Communitysein sollte, versteh ich die TE noch besser, und denke umso intensiver nach den gleichen Weg zu beschreiten.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Mai 2009)

StrangerInAStrangeLand schrieb:


> @die restlichen Flamer und "WAYYYNE" - Brüller: Wenn ich euch an dieser Stelle "Herzlos" nenne, dann ist das noch das harmloseste was mir einfällt. Wenn das der Grundtenor der WOW-Communitysein sollte, versteh ich die TE noch besser, und denke umso intensiver nach den gleichen Weg zu beschreiten.



reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.


----------



## hardrain86 (18. Mai 2009)

nachdem ich mir einiges durchgelesen habe...
einiges gut einiges dämlich-,-.
denn wenn einer so stark in nem spiel festsitzt und den eigenen entschluß fasst
aufzuhören ist das shcon ein großer erfolg für denjenigen und manche die süchtig sind können sich echt ein beispiel
an ihm nehmen!
die flames die auf diesen beitrag kommen sind meist leute die in wow selber jeden tag online sind und nichts 
machn außer täglich raiden udn in null komma nix durch die raids flitzen!
außerdem fidne ich deinen text echt gut wenn man so süchtig geworden ist und es offen sagt hat man schon den ersten
richtigen schritt getan.der 2. schritt wäre es z.b. seine chars und das eq zu löschen.3. man sollte den acc löschen oder
verschenken oder auch vk so wäre es warscheinlich am besten...
man sollte wirklich aufpassen wie man etwas spielt das kein ende haben kann oder wielange man drinne ist.
es kann wirklich ernst werden mit dem spiel habe einige beiträge gesehen wo leute wow spielen und plötzlich wegen ner mutter
aufhören mußten!die leute waren so labil vom seelischen und warscheinlich auch einige in dem moment vom geistigen das
sie heulend zusammengebrochen sind oder sogar ihre mutter zusammengeschalgen haben!!!
also wer nichts besseres zu tun hat als nur über das thema zu schmunzeln oder sich drüber lustig zu machn sollte am besten 
nichts schreiben!
denn auch diese sollten sich "warscheinlich" ein besispiel nehmen an diesen thread.denn ich glaube einige nicht alle aber einige sind bestimt auch so...
wer so ist soll so sein wenn er es nicht ändern will aber dann nicht über andere spotten!!!

ich kann echt nur sagen schöner text und viel glück beim rl.ich hoffe du schaffst es ganz weg zu bleiben!!!

ps.:fang am besten ein spiel an das wirklich ein ende hat somit biste besser dran.damit meine ich kein
mmorpg oder generell rollenspiel,ich meine irgendwas wo du auch was aubauen mußt aber das nach ein paar
"LV" wirklich ein ende hat.


nochmals viel glück 


MFG Lyss


----------



## Halthiruil (18. Mai 2009)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> Geh mal in Therapie, Du hast echt nicht alle Latten am Zaun. "Ich war Weizen" lol ey




Bei sowas fehlen mir echt die Worte...

Zum Thema: Viel Glück Mirí. Ich hab noch nicht mit WoW aufgehört, sollte es aber glaub ich langsam tun. 

Ich finde, es war richtig, den Thread gerade hier ins Forum zu schreiben. Denn so merken einige, nicht unbedingt viele, aber zumindest einige, was dieses Spiel anrichtet und merken, wie süchtig sie sind. 

Meiner Meinung nach, nutzen bestimmt einige Leute, WoW als Zuflucht vor dem RL. Jedoch sollte man nicht vor seinen Problemen fliehen, sondern sich ihnen stellen. Vielleicht gibt es wirklich solche Menschen, vielleicht lesen diese es sogar. Vielleicht merken sie durch diesen Thread, das durch WoW es nicht besser wird, sondern immer schlimmer. 

MfG Halthiruil


----------



## Technocrat (18. Mai 2009)

StrangerInAStrangeLand schrieb:


> @die restlichen Flamer und "WAYYYNE" - Brüller: Wenn ich euch an dieser Stelle "Herzlos" nenne, dann ist das noch das harmloseste was mir einfällt. Wenn das der Grundtenor der WOW-Communitysein sollte, versteh ich die TE noch besser, und denke umso intensiver nach den gleichen Weg zu beschreiten.



Good luck and godspeed!


----------



## Belphega (18. Mai 2009)

StrangerInAStrangeLand schrieb:


> Wenn ich euch an dieser Stelle "Herzlos" nenne, dann ist das noch das harmloseste was mir einfällt.



Ich persönlich hab weder Mitleid, noch empfinde ich irgendeinen Respekt vor nem Spielsüchtigen, der sich im Spieleportal nochmal extra nen Abschiedsthread erstellt. Da lach ich eher - so leid es mir tut. Nicht nur, dass der Thread hier keinen Sinn gibt - nein - der TE sieht jetz sogar noch extra wie lieb und nett die ganzen Leute sind, und macht sich den Abgang nur noch schwerer.

Das is ungefähr gleich intelligent, als würde ein trockener Alkoholiker in ne Bar gehn, wo es nix antialkoholisches gibt und dort mit Betrunkenen über seine Sucht reden.



> Wenn das der Grundtenor der WOW-Communitysein sollte, versteh ich die TE noch besser, und denke umso intensiver nach den gleichen Weg zu beschreiten.




Bittesehr.
Aber tu dir und deinem Umfeld was gutes, zeig Stärke und bau dir zuliebe keinen Abschiedsthread ;}


----------



## Magexe (18. Mai 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich,
Wer anfängt zu heulen wenn er mit WoW Aufhört, wobei das spiel atm eh verkorkst is...

Ich geb dirn Tipp: Verkauf dein Acc bei Ebay und kauf dir massenweise kekse von dem Geld...
Naja,

ich suchtel eh nurnoch zu raidtagen und das wars auch also wayne?


----------



## Thrainan (18. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht was uns der Text sagen soll. Eine weitere Warnung das man es übertreiben kann, ist denke ich nicht nötig. Das gab es doch schon ziemlich oft. 
Was Raids und Gilden sind weis hier halt auch schon jeder. 
Wenn für dich aufhöhren das richtige war ist das auch schön für dich und ich wünsche dir alles gute. Aber was soll mir der Text sagen? 
Das nur 5 % der Spieler es übertreiben? Ist mir erlich gesagt egal, ich selber und die Leute aus meiner Gilde sind alle psychisch gesund und haben sich im Griff.
WoW verursacht keine wirkliche Abhängikeit wie es "echte Drogen" könnten. Wenn jemand süchtig ist, ist das ein Ausdruck einer kaputten Psyche. Eine solche macht allerdings auch eine Menge andere Tätigkeiten gefärlich.


----------



## Lari (18. Mai 2009)

Was ich an solchen Threads nicht mag ist die Grundaussage.
Der TE: Ich bin so stark und habe aufgehört! Und vor allem ist das soooo wichtig, dass ich euch mitteile, das es einen Weg aus der WoW-Sucht gibt.

Und inwiefern ist man denn nun losgelöst, wenn man direkt danach in ein WoW-Forum läuft und einen Thread erstellt?
Wenn jemand aufhört soll er es halt tun, Charaktere löschen sehe ich weiterhin als dumm an, aber ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Na, hatten auch alle Flamer ihren Spaß ?

Denkt mal darüber nach, was ihr hier teilweise tut. 

So langsam verkommt dieses Forum zu einem Treffpunkt von Leuten die den ganzen
Tag nichts besseres zu tun haben als andere runterzuputzen.

Whayne, mimimi, l2p und was auch immer kommen doch hier auf Rekordsummen.


----------



## Technocrat (18. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hab weder Mitleid, noch empfinde ich irgendeinen Respekt vor nem Spielsüchtigen, der sich im Spieleportal nochmal extra nen Abschiedsthread erstellt. Da lach ich eher - so leid es mir tut. Nicht nur, dass der Thread hier keinen Sinn gibt - nein - der TE sieht jetz sogar noch extra wie lieb und nett die ganzen Leute sind, und macht sich den Abgang nur noch schwerer.
> 
> Das is ungefähr gleich intelligent, als würde ein trockener Alkoholiker in ne Bar gehn, wo es nix antialkoholisches gibt und dort mit Betrunkenen über seine Sucht reden.




/signed

Rauchen kann man auch nur aufhören, in dem man die angebrochene Packung wegwirft und nie wieder eine Zigarette anfaßt und nicht, indem man im Raucherverein "Dicke Zigarre" e.V. mit passionierten Rauchern abhängt.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

Da kann ich meinem Vorposter nur recht geben.

Mal davon ab, dass dieser Einganspost einen Wahrheitsgehalt von 0 hat.

Aber anscheinende gehen noch viele Leute darauf ein. Wahrscheinlich sitzt der Threadersteller vor dem Rechner und lacht sich ins Fäustchen wieviele hier diesen Thread ernst nehmen.

so long


----------



## Shintuargar (18. Mai 2009)

Respekt an den Verfasser des Themas. Bei dem was ich so gelesen habe, scheint sie/er allerdings genrell ein Kandidat für Suchtverhalten zu sein. Daher kann ich nur hoffen, dass sie/er im "RL" nicht der nächsten Sucht verfällt.

Aber macht ja nichts, wir lernen hier ja täglich RL Sucht < VL Sucht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (18. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Rauchen kann man auch nur aufhören, in dem man die angebrochene Packung wegwirft und nie wieder eine Zigarette anfaßt und nicht, indem man im Raucherverein "Dicke Zigarre" e.V. mit passionierten Rauchern abhängt.



naja mann muss ned unbedingt da weg bleiben...
hab auch vor nem halben jahr aufgehört zur auchen...von jetzt auf gleich und mein kompletter freundeskreis raucht und ich gehe auch nur in Clubs wo die leude rauchen, weils ned anders geht...
davor hab ich 3 jahre geraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber kann ich trotzdem mit /sign unterzeichnen, da es einfacher fällt


----------



## hardrain86 (18. Mai 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Na, hatten auch alle Flamer ihren Spaß ?
> 
> Denkt mal darüber nach, was ihr hier teilweise tut.
> 
> ...


gebe dir vollkommen recht auch durch so ein rumgeflame kann man leute kaputt machn aber an sowas können manche nicht
denken!!!ihnen würde sowas nicht einfallen(zum thema:wow sucht)...
die die nichts besseres zu sagen haben als wayne oder schön für dich sollten einen eigenen thread erstellen wo sie sich 
auslassen können.
aber da werden sie dann runtergeputzt von leuten die denken das diese leute nicht mehr ganz dabei sind-,-
jetzt kommen eh wieder sätze wie wie was soll das heißen oder balalalalalalalala....nichts besseres zu tun als in foren zu gehen
und ein motto "arschle....." zu haben?
ich verstehe manche nicht hängen warscheinlich selber den ganzen tag im i-net um solche beiträge zu erwarten wo sie sich mal 
richtig auslassen können,evtl noch um von sich abzulenken,kp.

aber denkt mal drüber nach es ist ein weiterer spieler der aufgehört hat weils ihm zu viel wurde im game und in foren 
warscheinlich noch wegen solchen leuten udn seiner sucht...


----------



## Thrainan (18. Mai 2009)

Nicht jede Kritik ist gleich ein Flame. Ich weis das kennt nicht mehr jeder, aber es gab Zeiten da wurde eine andere Meinung und Kritik nicht immer gleich als Flame bezeichnet...
Statt zu schreien: Flameer sind doof hat man damals noch argumente für seine eigene Meinung gebarcht, aber dazu muss man halt mal nachdenken.


----------



## hardrain86 (18. Mai 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Da kann ich meinem Vorposter nur recht geben.
> 
> Mal davon ab, dass dieser Einganspost einen Wahrheitsgehalt von 0 hat.
> 
> ...


mna kann es ehen wie man will vielleicht so wie du es sagst oder er hat wirklich aufgehört,wer
weiß das schon so genau, aber alleine shcon das viele suchtis das lesen könnten reicht aus um denen mal nen tritt zu geben^^


----------



## Narlay (18. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin

ich wollte euch mal eine andere sicht von WoW bringen.

Ich selber spiele WoW seit relase davor die Beta
ich hab auch schon seit ich lvl60 bin geraidet oder so,
nun zum interesanten teil
ich hab meinen Mann durch wow kennen gelernt
und bin mit sehr glücklich , viele meiner guten freunde hab ich durch wow kennen gelernt
jeder von denen hatt einen anständigen beruf sowie ein Reales leben,
trotzdem raiden wir meist 4 -5 tage die Woche im progress leidet unser Reales leben devinitiv nein,
ich hab auch 2 Kinder und ich würde sie nicht wegen WoW vernachlässigen oder so,
wir gehen raus unternehmen viel unser wochenende bleibt meist frei von WoW
trotzdem warum sollte ich wow aufgeben  es ist unser hobby und bleibt es auch andere rauchen 
andere gehen in die Diskothek wir eben nicht wir haben WoW als Hobby.
Viele der leute die süchtig sind nach einen Spiel würde ich sagen beherbergen ihrerseits ein allgemeines sucht potenzial
ich finde es mutig von ihm das er sich hier outet und finde daas geflame schade.
Es war von ihm die richtige entscheidung da er es sowie es sich anhört richtig übertrieben hatt.

MFG Narlay


----------



## hardrain86 (18. Mai 2009)

mhmhmhmh @ vorposter.
kritik gern aufgenommen man lernt jeden tag dazu mhmhmhmh
soweit gebe ich dir recht aber viele sagen nur pech für ihn ich habe mein leben
wenns so ist sollte man nix schreiben sondern zu so einem thema lieber tipps geben,
also finde ich ist meine meinung.ich denke aber auch der TE nimmt auch gerne kritik 
an und tipps erst recht...
nun gut schreibt drauf los XD


----------



## Belphega (18. Mai 2009)

Wovor habt ihr hier eigentlich Respekt?!
Habt Respekt vor kranken Menschen, die den Lebensmut nicht verlieren.
Habt Respekt vor Menschen, die trotz Handicap ein normales Leben führen.
Habt Respekt vor Menschen, die anderen helfen obwohls ihnen selber nicht gut geht.
__

Ihr preist hier jemanden an, der aus seinen Fehlern noch immer nicht schlau geworden ist.
Anstatt es wie der Spielkumpel von ihr zu machen, der grobherzig sagt "hau ab aus dem Forum, lass dich hier nichtmehr blicken!" - schreibt ihr wie toll es doch alles ist und wie respektabel ihr die Situation findet. Ihr habt doch von vorn bis hinten keinen Plan.

Wenn jemand mit WoW abschließt kommt er nicht extra zu Buffed und sagt "hey es war sooo schwer alles zu löschen und mir gehts sooo schlecht und ich bin jetz von meiner sucht weg und ich bin ein mädchen und ich hab dies und jenes gemacht und blaaaah".

Ich kenn SO viele Leute die aufgehört habn und einfach keinen Gedanken mehr ans Spiel verschwenden. Und tun sies doch, verdrängen sie die Gedanken und gehn ner anderen Beschäftigung nach.

Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung was Respekt is.
Große Töne schwingen kann jeder.
Nen Thread wie der TE kann auch jeder schreiben.

Ne Größe is man dadurch nicht.


----------



## hardrain86 (18. Mai 2009)

Narlay schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> ich wollte euch mal eine andere sicht von WoW bringen.
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
das ist mal eine antwort die man geniessen kann!
abgesehen vom we das spiele ich auch aber nicht soviel weil ich meist bei schwiegermutter bin,
ist es bei mri genauso meine frau habe ich im rl kennengelernt und die freunde ebenso.
trotzdem habe ich auch einige rl freunde im game mit denen ich gut auskomme und auch welche
die nru im game freunde sind und mit denen ich klasse auskomme...

naja mfg Lyss


----------



## hardrain86 (18. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wovor habt ihr hier eigentlich Respekt?!
> Habt Respekt vor kranken Menschen, die den Lebensmut nicht verlieren.
> Habt Respekt vor Menschen, die trotz Handicap ein normales Leben führen.
> Habt Respekt vor Menschen, die anderen helfen obwohls ihnen selber nicht gut geht.
> ...


tstststststs


----------



## Technocrat (18. Mai 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Respekt an den Verfasser des Themas. Bei dem was ich so gelesen habe, scheint sie/er allerdings genrell ein Kandidat für Suchtverhalten zu sein.



Nein, aber im Stories ausdenken echt befähigt. Schlage eine Karriere als Romanautor vor.


----------



## Yarom (18. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn der TE es sich vielleicht einbildet...Nein, du kannst nicht vernünftig schreiben. Ansonsten 0815-Threat, Vote4Close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ylduran (18. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das is ungefähr gleich intelligent, als würde ein trockener Alkoholiker in ne Bar gehn, wo es nix antialkoholisches gibt und dort mit Betrunkenen über seine Sucht reden.



Das ist richtig. Aber das hier ist nicht die Bar, sondern der Gehweg davor, auf dem sich die Raucher versammeln. Um an den Stoff heran zu kommen, muss man rein gehen,
also sich einloggen...


----------



## jamirro (18. Mai 2009)

"ich kann dir als ablenkung www.diestaemme.de empfehlen... spiele es seit 2 jahren... so lang zocke ich auch kein wow mehr... und ich finde das spiel super"


huch - das ist aber eine gute entscheidung. habe die stämme auch gespielt, da wird man in der nacht "geraided" innerhalb von 10sek. 

während man bei wow ausloggt und das game "auf eis liegt" geht es bei die stämme immerzu weiter. was dort innerhalb von ein paar stunden "nicht onlinezeit" passieren kann....

nein - die stämme ist bei weitem die schlechtere entscheidung wie ich meine.


----------



## Narlay (18. Mai 2009)

bin auch dafür
yaron
aber ausdem grund weil es zuviel geflame gibt 
vieleicht ist es ernst gewesen was er geschrieben hatt vieleicht auch nicht wir wissen es nicht.
Und sollten es dabei belassen und ihm alles gute wünschen und bb


----------



## Technocrat (18. Mai 2009)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Alle Flamer sind mindestens so süchtig wie die TE es war, also geht zu den Anonymen WoW-Zockern oder lasst euch helfen...



Soso, noch einer, der behauptet, wer WoW spielt ist grundsätzlich süchtig. Das man WoW spielen kann ohne einen Aufriß zu machen oder süchtig zu sein, scheint manchen Leuten unmöglich - und doch ist es so. 99,9% der WoWler spielen das Spiel wie es gedacht ist: als nette Unterhaltung. Von denen ist keiner süchtig und auch nicht in Gefahr, es zu werden.


----------



## Seawater (18. Mai 2009)

So, nachdem ich mir jeden Kommentar zu diesem Thread durchgelesen habe, möchte ich nun auch mal meine Meinung äußern.

Zum einen denkt man, man wäre hier im Kindergarten. So viel Mist der hier geschrieben wurde......dieses Forum degradiert sich immer mehr zum Kindergartenspielplatz für "Allwissende".

Wenn ich so Sachen lese, dass Leute die ein Suchtproblem haben, in ihrem Leben eh nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Was meint ihr, wieviele Ärzte, Lehrer etc. mit einem Suchtproblem (zB. Alkohol) kämpfen und sehr wohl schon etwas in ihrem Leben erreicht haben. Kennt ihr das Wort "Schicksalsschlag" ?!
Ja sowas gibt es und jeder der hier meint, er sei ach so "Suchtresistent", den wünsche ich sowas nicht, denn derjenige würde dann merken, wie schnell es mal von ganz oben, nach ganz ganz unten gehen kann!!! 
Sicherlich weicht das jetzt ein wenig vom Thema des Threads ab, aber das musste ich einfach mal loswerden, bei diesen ganzen Hobbypsychologen hier.

Zum Threadersteller kann ich nur sagen, ich finde es gut, das Du schonmal erkannt hast, dass das Spiel eine Sucht bei dir darstellt, dass ist schonmal der erste Weg zur Besserung.
Für diesen Weg, wünsche ich Dir alles gute. Wenn hier Leute schreiben, das Du nur einen schwachen Charakter hast, weil Du von WoW süchtig geworden bist, kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Wahrscheinlich sind die, die hier so aggressiv auf diesen Thread reagieren, selbst sehr gefährdet und haben es nur noch nicht erkannt. Ich betone: Vielleicht!!!
Nur geben mir die Kommentare, vorallem in welcher Art sie geschrieben sind echt stark zu denken. Es müssten sich hier mehr Leute mal selbst hinterfragen. Aber wahrscheinlich sind die meisten hier eh zu jung und zu naiv. Es mangelt wohl noch deutlich an der nötigen Lebenserfahrung, dies kann man bei manchen unumstritten herauslesen.

Schönen Tag noch...


----------



## Shintuargar (18. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nein, aber im Stories ausdenken echt befähigt. Schlage eine Karriere als Romanautor vor.



Da will ich keine Wertung abgeben, aber du hast in gewisser Hinsicht schon recht. Wäre nicht der erste Fall, wo sich so eine Geschichte komplett aus den Fingern gesogen wurde. Könnte aber auch echt sein, wer weiß das schon.

Die letzte Person, die sich von WoW vor einem Monat mit gern verwendeten Argumenten verabschiedet hat, spielt wieder regelmäßig. Ich konnte es ja nicht lassen nachzufragen, ob sie denn so schnell schon keine Lust mehr auf ihre Freunde hat?

Wenn ich eines gelernt habe, dann ist erst jemand von dem Spiel weg, wenn er nach einigen Monaten immer noch nichts von sich hören lassen hat. Weder im Spiel, noch im VT oder im Forum. Von 16 Leuten, mit denen ich gespielt habe, haben das nur DREI geschafft. Witzigerweise sind die drei ohne jegliche Tamtams oder herzergreifende Abschiedsthreads gegangen. Der Rest kam zurück.


----------



## Ylduran (18. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Soso, noch einer, der behauptet, wer WoW spielt ist grundsätzlich süchtig. Das man WoW spielen kann ohne einen Aufriß zu machen oder süchtig zu sein, scheint manchen Leuten unmöglich - und doch ist es so. 99,9% der WoWler spielen das Spiel wie es gedacht ist: als nette Unterhaltung. Von denen ist keiner süchtig und auch nicht in Gefahr, es zu werden.



99,9% halte ich für zu hoch gegriffen.

Zum Teil ist es so, dass Sucht erst dann auffällt, wenn man die Droge absetzt.

Schon mal versucht?


----------



## VallovShatt (18. Mai 2009)

Ich finds echt jämmerlich wie hier wieder auf den TE losgegangen wird. Ich weiß nicht was ihr hier im Forum überhaupt verloren habt wenn hier ja eh jeder nur flamt und rumheult. 

Wie ihr vielleicht aus seiner Geschichte rauslesen konntet hat er offensichtlich keine Freundschaften gepflegt und seine Eltern fragen sich wahrscheinlich auch schon ob er noch lebt. Wem soll er sich denn sonst anvertrauen? Er hat ja niemanden. 
Wenn er sich so schwer davon trennen konnte weil er offensichtlich süchtig ist, ist es doch klar dass er darüber reden will. Die geschickteste Auswahl des Forums wars vielleicht nicht, denn es ist ja bekannt wie aggressiv viele hier auf solche Themen reagieren. Vielleicht sind se neidisch weil sie es nicht schaffen auszuhören oder haben Angst mit der Wahrheit konfrontiert zu werden dass sie auch süchtig sind. Wer weiß das schon.


----------



## RosaTauchadin (18. Mai 2009)

Guten morgen...
Ob nun geweint wurde etc. oder nicht,
ob man verarscht wird oder nciht,
wenn ich mir bekannte anschaue die mit dem rauchen aufgehört haben
und danach wie weggetreten waren...
Es ist ganz normal wenn man von einer Sucht von einem auf den anderen Moment
"nüchtern" bleiben muss das sehr emotionale Gefühle gezegt werden^^

Also ..
in diesem Sinne
Mfg und viel spaß weiterhin beim flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Quicksilver* (18. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und nun süchtelst Du im buffed-Wow Forum rum. Toller Fortschritt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagmal biste tatsächlich so doof oder tust du nur so als ob? Ich glaube es ist die erste Variante. Abgesehen davon dass du kein Satz auf die Reihe bekommst ist der Text sehr realistisch und sehr gut geschrieben. Ich bezweilfe stark dass du 10% davon hinbekommen würdest. @TE: Gratulation, und mach weiter so, bist auf dem richtigen weg, WoW sollte vll eine Freizeitbeschäftigung sein, nicht eine Dauerbeschäftigung. Es sei denn man ist bei Ensidia und wird dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Prínce (18. Mai 2009)

Ich kann nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So was ich echt zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "ich habe geweint" uuhuuhuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
geh zu nur die liebe zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (18. Mai 2009)

Als erstes muss ich sagen, ich bin schockiert über die üblichen aussagen wie 
(wen interressierts,und selbst schuld ezc.)Glaubt ihr man ist nach so einem Jahr und so einer entscheidung das man auch noch so flames ertragem muss.Ich wette jeder flame in diesem thread ist von einer Person unter 20 sprich noch egoistisch und unerfahren(muss nicht so sein.)

Ich spiele nun seit 2 jahren MMo´s und muss leider auch mit bedauern feststellen das, dass es leute gibt die zu jeder tageszeit online sind.Doch dies ist ihre entscheidung jeder soll es so machen wir er es für richtig haelt, wenn der traum ist der beste auf dem Realm oder wie das bei wow heist zu werden, ja dann ist das eben so.Natürlich ist der grosteil casual und blickt nur kopfschütelnd von ausen hinzu.Aber was will man machen?Es ist nun mal so!!

Da fände ich es angebracht entweder respekt zu zeigen bzw den Mund zu halten.Man ist doch nicht gezwungen einen satz zu schreiben wie 



(Haha wen interessierts, brauchst du aufmerksamkeit oder so?)

Fragt euch doch mal wen interessiert euer satz der stumpf und reichlich kindisch ist, klemmt es euch.

Es ist schön zu hören das es immer wieder leute gibt die ihr leben wieder hinbekommen, und ich freue mich für diese PErsonen .



Mich würde es nur interessieren was aus dem thread ersteller geworden ist,wäre nett wenn du dich mal per pn meldest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





also mfg christoph   und alles gute.


----------



## Gorwar (18. Mai 2009)

Aufjedemfall Toller Text.

Ich hoffe aufjedemfall , dass du tatsächlich gemacht hast, was du da geschrieben hast und hoffe , dass du nicht nach paar Tage wieder zurückkommst !!^^
und ich finde es ist nicht schlecht sowas auf im Forum schreibt. Besonderes für Leute, die tatsächlich süchtig sind und ernsthafte Probleme haben.

Aufjedemfall wünsche ich dir alles Gute

Gorwar

................................................................................
........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (18. Mai 2009)

Wau, respekt! In nichtmal 24h zehn Seiten. 75% unhöfliches geflame... das meiste 1-2 Zeilen respektlose Halbsätze die verächtliche Kommentare beinhalten. Schöne "Community". Da fühlt man sich heimelig! *lach*

Ich denke, die meisten Süchtigen werdens selbst nicht als Sucht empfinden. Daher lach ich über die "wers-soweit-kommen-lässt-selbst-schuld" Beiträge. In nichtmal 24 stunden 10 Seiten Beiträge ^^ Es zwingt dich ja keiner das zu lesen.

Ich finde, wer da seine Abneigung nicht für sich behalten oder verbale Entgleisungen nicht in Zaum halten kann, der hat schon ein wenig Sozialkompetenz eingebüßt. Verrohung der Sitten im Umgang miteinander... und das selbst in einer "Community", in der man den gleichen Interessen nachgeht. oder auch nicht...

Ich hab leider keine Zahlen, wieviele Spieler WoW als Spiel sehen und nutzen, also auch "abschalten" können und wieviele wirklich ihre gesamte Freizeit (oder mehr?) damit verbringen. Die zweiteren sollten sich immer fragen, ob sie nicht was sinnvolleres mit ihrer Freizeit oder ihrem Leben anfangen wollen oder können. Ich mein man kann sich nirgends nen Vorteil beim Personalchef damit verschaffen, dass man in seinem Lebenslauf aufführt man sei MT-Healer der drittbesten Gilde des Viertbesten Servers in Europa gewesen... Wenn mans ich in einem Verein engagiert oder weissdergeier... Kassenwart ist keine andere Tätigkeit als Gildenbankchar verwalten ^^ Damit kann man Punkten! Bei der Jobsuche... sofern man einen Job will... *hust* Vielleicht nimmt der Bäcker andernorts ja ingame Währung k.A.

Dem/der Mírí unbekannterweise jedenfalls alles Gute und hoffentlich schaffst du den Ausstieg. Mehrfaches erfolgloses Einschränken oder Aufgeben ist glaub ein Indikator für Sucht. :-P


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Mai 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Die letzte Person, die sich von WoW vor einem Monat mit gern verwendeten Argumenten verabschiedet hat, spielt wieder regelmäßig. Ich konnte es ja nicht lassen nachzufragen, ob sie denn so schnell schon keine Lust mehr auf ihre Freunde hat?
> 
> Wenn ich eines gelernt habe, dann ist erst jemand von dem Spiel weg, wenn er nach einigen Monaten immer noch nichts von sich hören lassen hat. Weder im Spiel, noch im VT oder im Forum. Von 16 Leuten, mit denen ich gespielt habe, haben das nur DREI geschafft. Witzigerweise sind die drei ohne jegliche Tamtams oder herzergreifende Abschiedsthreads gegangen. Der Rest kam zurück.



Das hängt meiner Meinung auch damit zusammen, dass die Medien ala Bildzeitung und auch das Fernsehen ein vollkommen überzeichnetes und übertriebenes Bild zum Thema Spielsucht erstellt haben. Plötzlich fühlt sich jeder "Otto- Normal- Spieler", dessen täglicher WoW Konsum der Länge eines Fernsehabends oder Freundesabends entspricht, angesprochen und meint er hätte ein wirkliches Problem. Und nachdem viele dann aufgehört haben, haben sie bemerkt, dass sich der "Zugewinn" des sog. "Real Lifes" ohne das Spiel doch in Grenzen hält - sprich es ändert sich plötzlich nicht das ganze Leben, nur weil man auf WoW verzichtet - Man investiert nur die eine oder andere Stunde in andere Dinge, die einem Spassig oder Sinnvoll erscheinen. Wie schon jemand in seiner Signatur schrieb: Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen; auch das Real Life.  Und deshalb kehren wohl viele wieder zurück.


----------



## Raethor (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich diesen Thread so lese, bin ich nur weiter verstärkt darin, dieses Spiel nicht wieder an zu fangen... hart was aus der Comm geworden ist. Vielleicht liegts aber auch an buffed...
Ich freu mich für jeden, der es aus der Sucht geschafft hat, und der Post erinnert mich in einigen Textpassagen an mich selbst.

Und zu der Spreu und dem Weizen:

Der TE hat vermutlich zur Veranschaulichung dieses Beispiel genommen, und damit gemeint: 
"Spieler, die fähig und willig sind, unter Druck 5 Stunden und mehr ohne Leistungsverlust durchgehend zu raiden und das an 5-7 Tagen die Woche"

Wenn man einmal zum "Weizen" gehört hat, will man nicht mehr anders spielen... Weil ab dem Punkt in den eigenen Augen alles andere eben doch meist nur "Noobscheiße" ist.

Das klingt vielleicht hart und respektlos manchen gegenüber, ich wollte aber niemanden damit persönlich angreifen, sonder es lediglich aus meiner Sicht schildern. Für mich wars so.

mfg


----------



## zkral (18. Mai 2009)

Gratulation @TE

Nicht nur zu dem Mut das Spiel zu beenden, nachdem es Dein Leben so beeinflusst. Sondern auch zu dem Mut in dem Wissen um all die flames dennoch hier zu posten. Und nicht zuletzt Gratulation zur Selbsterkenntnis.

Viel Erfolg auf deinem weiteren Weg.


----------



## Cavador (18. Mai 2009)

Mir kommt der TE bisschen unrealistisch vor, weil er zum einem immer schreibt Er ist der Weizen, und zum anderen weil Er schreibt Er ist süchtig.
Eine Sucht ist etwas von der man ohne fremde Hilfe nicht weg kommt, von dieser fremden Hilfe war aber nichts zu lesen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Mai 2009)

Raethor schrieb:


> "Spieler, die fähig und willig sind, unter Druck 5 Stunden und mehr ohne Leistungsverlust durchgehend zu raiden und das an 5-7 Tagen die Woche"
> 
> 
> mfg



Ich denke diese User sind die Ausnahme; mir selbst würde das Spiel bei 30 Stunden pro Woche oder mehr, auch keinen Spass mehr machen.


----------



## Seawater (18. Mai 2009)

@ Cavador

Und noch so ein Hobbypsychologe!


----------



## Regine55 (18. Mai 2009)

Im Prinzip ist es völlig wayne und interessiert keine Sau, ob der TE mit zocken aufhört. Leute kommen Leute gehen... 
Wünsch dir trotzdem alles gute, aber ich denk mal wie die meisten wirst du wieder kommen, denn süchtig macht nicht das Spiel WoW an sich sonders die Kontakte, die anderen Leute, die Lust gemeinsam mit anderen etwas online zu erleben. So ist es jedenfalls bei mir. Wenn ich kb auf WoW hab, log ich oft trotzdem ein; einfach nur um mit meinen Kumpels am Abend zu quatschen/chatten oder what ever...


----------



## Ilumnia (18. Mai 2009)

Jap denn ist sehr wohl möglich es kommt nur auf den willen an.


----------



## Scissor (18. Mai 2009)

@TE: Find ich prima, dass Du den Anfang gemacht hast. Alles Gute auf Deinem weiteren Weg.

@Flamer: Intelligenzquotient = Außentemperatur? Da kann man natürlich nicht mitreden und macht sich richtig lächerlich.


----------



## eddytheeagle (18. Mai 2009)

traurig traurig ist die welt
ist aber nichts besondres was mit dem te los ist.
es gibt ja schließlich in jedem wettbewerbsbereich freaks.
dass du deine chars löschen musstest zeugt eher davon dass du immer noch süchtig bist,
jeder "geheilte" könnte sie einfach gefreezed lassen.
nunja und zum thema spreu und weizen:
ich bin sicherlich auch einer der besten hunter aufm server, aber das schaff ich mit 3 raidabenden 
nach der uni, sonstiges einloggen nicht nötig, gold kriegt man auch so.


----------



## Seawater (18. Mai 2009)

@ Scissor

Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen wegen Außentemperatur, denn es wird Sommer und da ist das mit der Außentemperatur bei manchen hier schon etwas hoch angesetzt!!!


----------



## kurnthewar (18. Mai 2009)

Ein Alli weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (18. Mai 2009)

kurn witz gerissen -.- glaubts du das passt nein.


----------



## Raethor (18. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ich denke diese User sind die Ausnahme; mir selbst würde das Spiel bei 30 Stunden pro Woche oder mehr, auch keinen Spass mehr machen.



Genau das ist es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie der TE beschrieben hat sind es dann von der Gesamtmasse an Spielern nur ca 0,25%... wobei die Zahl natürlich nur geschätzt ist und es von Server zu Server unterscheidlich ist, da sich die Aussage des TE's vermutlich nur auf seinen Server bezog.
Ich schätze, das es eher ein paar mehr sind.

mfg


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Das hängt meiner Meinung auch damit zusammen, dass die Medien ala Bildzeitung und auch das Fernsehen ein vollkommen überzeichnetes und übertriebenes Bild zum Thema Spielsucht erstellt haben. Plötzlich fühlt sich jeder "Otto- Normal- Spieler", dessen täglicher WoW Konsum der Länge eines Fernsehabends oder Freundesabends entspricht, angesprochen und meint er hätte ein wirkliches Problem. Und nachdem viele dann aufgehört haben, haben sie bemerkt, dass sich der "Zugewinn" des sog. "Real Lifes" ohne das Spiel doch in Grenzen hält - sprich es ändert sich plötzlich nicht das ganze Leben, nur weil man auf WoW verzichtet - Man investiert nur die eine oder andere Stunde in andere Dinge, die einem Spassig oder Sinnvoll erscheinen. Wie schon jemand in seiner Signatur schrieb: Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen; auch das Real Life.  Und deshalb kehren wohl viele wieder zurück.



ein dickes /signed


----------



## Belphega (18. Mai 2009)

Was den Thread seltsam macht:




Mirí schrieb:


> World of Warcraft – ein MassiveMultiplayerOnlineRolePlayGame.


Jeder in dem Forum weiß das.



> Die Struktur des Games ist eigentlich recht simpel: man sucht sich eine Seite aus (Allianz oder Horde), eine Rasse (Mensch, Nachtelf etc) und eine Klasse (grob unterteilt in Schadensausteiler, Heiler oder Tank), gibt diesem Charakter einen Namen und loggt in die virtuelle Welt ein. Wie ein Kind das in die Schule geschickt wird, wird man von Blizzard durch Aufgaben auf das „wahre Leben“ vorbereitet. Je mehr Aufgaben man erledigt, desto höher steigt der Level des eigenen Charakters. Bei 80 ist Schluss. Das faszinierende ist jedoch, dass mit Erreichen der 80. Charakterstufe nicht wirklich Schluss ist, sondern eher das „Studium“ beginnt.



Warum schreibt der TE so nen Mist?
Wir sind hier in einem der Hauptportale für World of Warcraft - jeder Depp hier weiß das.
Das klingt für mich einfach nur nach Copy&Paste.



> Gilden: Der Zusammenschluss von Spielern, die das gleiche Ziel verfolgen. Die Ziele, die man sich in diesem Spiel setzen kann, sind sehr unterschiedlich. Es gibt sogenannte „Feierabend-Gilden“ – wohl die gesündeste Form – Spieler, die nach Feierabend etwas Zeit in diesem Spiel miteinander verbringen; „PVP- Gilden“ – Spieler, die gemeinsam Spass daran haben, ihre Fähigkeiten im Kampf gegen andere Spieler zu testen; „PVE-Gilden“ – Spieler, die gemeinsam in abgesteckten Arealen gegen Computerbosse kämpfen und es gibt „Elite-Gilden“ – Spieler, die von krankhaftem Ehrgeiz besessen sind, Bosse als erstes zu töten.



Gleichfalls. Wozu schreibt der TE den Mist?



> Man kann sich die Mitgliedschaft in einer solchen Gilde so ähnlich wie das Studium an einer „Elite- Universität“ vorstellen. Bewerbungsgespräch, eine Probeteilnahme – macht man sich gut, bekommt man eine Probezeit in der Gilde – bewährt man sich wiederum, so wird man Mitglied. Kaum vorstellbar, aber ich könnte aus dem Stand ein 6 Stunden Referat über die Fähigkeiten meines Charakters halten.



BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH Copy&Paste ftw.
Der TE wollte über seinen Abschied schreiben oder?
Ich lese hier nur Spielinhalt..



> Raids: Ein Raid ist ein Zusammenschluss von Spielern, um einen besonders schweren Gegner zu Fall zu bringen. In WoW gibt es Gegner, die so stark sind, dass man sie nur besiegen kann, wenn man seine Fähigkeiten mit denen von 24 anderen Mitspielern vereint. Und als ob das nicht schon schwer genug wäre, reicht manchmal ein Fehler, ein „eine Sekunde zu spät“ klicken – aus, um den Gegner nicht zu besiegen, sondern von ihm besiegt zu werden. Ein ständiges Adrenalin, dass durch den Körper rauscht, absolute Konzentration, Endorphine die ausströmen wenn ein solcher Boss besiegt ist, dass alles führt wohl dazu, dass man in diesem Spiel Zeit und Raum vergisst.
> Von Zeit zu Zeit implementiert Blizzard neue Gegner ins Spiel – dann geht eine Art Wettrennen los, welche Gilde den Boss als erstes besiegt. Diese Zeit zwischen Erscheinen des Bosses und Besiegen wird unter den Spielern als Progresstime betitelt. In dieser Zeit ist es normal, dass man täglich 5-6 Stunden mit der Gilde verschiedene Taktiken austestet, wie der neue Boss zu besiegen ist; am Wochenende kann es durchaus auch vorkommen, dass „open end“ geraidet wird – also bis Sonnenaufgang.



Blub.
Und schon wieder ein Textabschnitt der direkt aus der CDU sprudeln könnte.




> Dieser kleine Überblick kann höchstens einen Einblick geben in dieses Spiel. Es hat so viele Facetten; einerseits so viel Freiheit – aber auch andererseits soviel Struktur, so dass jeder wohl eine Nische findet wo er sich wohl fühlt. Mich hat es glücklich gemacht, beliebt zu sein; mich hat es glücklich gemacht, den Ruf als eines der besten Hunter des Servers zu haben; mich hat es glücklich gemacht, Verantwortung zu tragen.



DAS ist der Witz!
Der Abschnitt stand 1:1 im Nathrezimforum.
Im Jahre 2007. Von nem Bekannten von mir.



> Ich habe im letzten Jahr meine Eltern 4 mal gesehen - meinen Charakter im Spiel jeden Tag.
> 
> Ich habe mein soziales Umfeld vergraut - hatte im Spiel eine Freundesliste mit 90 Personen.
> 
> ...



Diese Aufzählungen stehen bereits in 5 anderen "ich bin süchtig"-Threads über alle Foren verteilt.
Alles Copy-Paste.



> In der Nacht in der ich ehrlich zu mir war, weinte ich. Am morgen loggte ich ein letztes mal ein. Ich ignorierte die „guten morgen wünsche“ , verschenkte mein Gold, schrieb meinen besten Freunden Briefe, dass ich aufhöre. Einer meiner besten Freunde war on. Ich gab ihm meine Twinkgilde und schrieb ihm meine Entscheidung. „ich habe dich trotzdem lieb, Kleines“ – „du wirst immer ein Teil meines Herzens bleiben“. Ich gehe nach Sturmwind, wo ich so viele Stunden damit verbracht habe zu angeln – beginne die Sachen, die mein Charakter trägt, zu zerstören. „Bitte geben Sie löschen ein, um dieses Teil zu zerstören.“ – „Löschen“ – Bitte geben Sie löschen ein, um dieses Teil zu zerstören.“ – „Löschen“ – Bitte geben Sie löschen ein, um dieses Teil zu zerstören.“ – „Löschen“ – Bitte geben Sie löschen ein, um dieses Teil zu zerstören.“ – „Löschen“ - Bitte geben Sie löschen ein, um dieses Teil zu zerstören." - "Löschen"



Sentimentales Geplausche.
Tausende Menschen machen das ebenfalls.
Ich hab vor wenigen Monaten 2 80er und 9 70er aufgegeben.
Mich juckts nicht. Kein bisschen. Da gibts auch keinen Thread drüber.

Lächerlich.


----------



## MMORPGLER (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hänge mich nicht oft in Diskussionen, doch finde ich es gut, dass der TE sich selbst reflektiert und auch die Art und Weise wie er es sich von der Seele geschrieben hat sehr ansprechend, vor allem zeigt sie realistisch und emotional sein handeln auf.
Kommentare wie Wayne geh mal in Therapie usw..... disqualifizieren sich schon allein wegen dem Leetspeak und der Kurzsichtigkeit.
Denn wieso investiert man ein Wayne????? Um seinen Senf dazuzugeben
Ich kenne den Bereich MMORPG aus Spieler und aus beruflicher Sicht und somit habe ich ein anderes Wissen und einen anderen Hintergrund und es gibt von den Extremspielern einige die auf knappe 200Tage Spielzeit in einem Jahr kommen und sich über ein fliegendes Kraut in der Scherbenwelt echauffieren.
Es gibt viele die von dieser "Sucht" loskommen wollen es aber nicht können, viele die weinend um eine Itemwiederherstellung betteln, die dafür sogar lügen oder Gold kaufen um sich Item Xy zu realisieren. Dann wird der GM verurteilt es wird in Foren gepostet usw.....es werden Gamemastern sogar mit Anklagen gedroht.
Wir leben in einer Zeit in welcher die Flucht zu Spielen enorm zunimmt. Es ist schön abzutauchen Held zu sein und man vergisst dabei sehr vieles. Am Ende sind es nur Bits und Bytes nur Daten Nutzungsrechte, nichts von Dauer und auch nichts was man in der Hand hält.

Zum Abschluss eine Frage was ist aus der Zeit geworden in der man in Foren einen passenden Umgangston pflegte oder miteinander schrieb?

Dem Themenersteller wünsche ich mit einem Augenzwinkern, viel Spass in der Spreu und weniger Hefeweizen. Vor allem aber vieles neu zu entdecken.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Mai 2009)

Das Problem ist allerdings, dass diese 0,25 % der Gesamtmasse, gerne von bestimmten Kreisen verallgemeinert werden.


----------



## Chuchulain (18. Mai 2009)

Nun, der Text ist gut geschrieben, auch wenn es sich ein wenig übertrieben liest.
Sollte die Threaderstellerin wirklich dermaßen WoW-süchtig gewesen sein und den Absprung schaffen gratuliere ich ihr gerne.
Denn die eigene Sucht zu erkennen, damit auf zu hören UND dann nicht mehr damit anfangen ist nunmal etwas was die wenigsten Süchtigen schaffen. Die meisten scheitern ja schon an Punkt 1, und genug an den letzten beiden.
Die Vehemenz mit der manche schon WoW verteidigen ermutigt nur Spekulationen über deren WoW-Sucht, und das WoW süchtig machen kann ist schon bewiesen worden. Von daher würde ich darüber keine Witze machen oder das Ganze mit einem einfachen 'wayne' oder 'lol, noob' abschmettern.
Was den Vorwurf des falschen Forums betrifft: Stimmt nicht. Sie hat ihren Thread im offiziellen allgemeinem WoW-Forum von buffed.de gestellt, einem Forum für alle Themen rund um WoW, von daher ist er richtig platziert solange buffed keinen eigenen 'Ich höre aus diesem Grund mit WoW auf'-Unterbereich eröffnet.
Und Flames VS Meinung: der Unterschied liegt in der Ausdrucksweise und der Argumentation. Als kleines Beispiel
Flame: Lol, wayne, willst jetzt nen Keks?
Meinung: Mich persönlich interessiert das nicht (die Bohne), den Thread hätte er sich sparen können.
erkennt ihr den Unterschied? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, dann postet mal weiter eure Meinungen.


PS: i'm flame-immune since 2005


----------



## Barrages (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Mirí Lordaeron,

Text ist wirklich gut geschrieben...Glückwunsch an dich für den Ausstieg. Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.
Daumen hoch und weiter so!

Bei 75% der Community hier bei buffed kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Wenn ihr ehh nicht mehr zu dem Thema beitragen könnt als: "wayne" - "Wen interessiert das bitte schön?" - "noch nen Keks?" - "selber Schuld" etc.
Wie wäre es wenn ihr einfach mal die Fresse haltet? Die Beiträge von manchen hier sind einfach nur unter aller Kanone, da frag ich mich echt wie dumm hier manche sind.

Wenn euch das Thema nicht interessiert oder ihr ehh nur Spot und Gelächter für den TE über habt, dann behaltet es doch einfach für euch!

Gut geschriebener Text... gefolgt von massig vielen Idioten die nur Bullshit schreiben. Traurig aber wahr!

LG Barrages


----------



## kurnthewar (18. Mai 2009)

> kurn witz gerissen -.- glaubts du das passt nein.



Bin ich hier in ner Klinik oder was ?

Er Sie oder Es hat gesagt es sei Weizen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist man als Hordler nunmal froh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DAS IST EIN SPIEL UND NIX WEITER.

WER NICHT GENUG EGO HAT SOLLTE ES NICHT SPIELEN ! DAS GILT FÜR COMPUTERSPIELE IM ALLGEMEINEN !

SPIELSUCHT IST EINE KRANKHEIT !



WENN ES KEINE LUST MEHR HAT ZU SPIELEN MUSS DAS NET DIE WELT WISSEN WEILS IMGAME EH KEINEN INTRESSIERT !

UND WENN ES MEINT DAS SEI ANDERS DANN HAT ES DAS SPIEL IMMER NOCH NICHT VERSTANDEN !


----------



## torpedo979 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich finde deinen Beitrag richtig gut geschrieben.
Besonders gefällt mir, dass du dich auch bemühst, die ganze Sache auch selbstkritisch anzugehen.
Ich kann dir nur wünschen, dass du im wahren Leben etwas findest, in dem du dich genauso engagieren kannst und aus dem du eine genauso tiefe Befriedigung ziehen kannst.
Außerdem hoffe ich auch in deinem eigenen Interesse, dass du nicht "rückfällig" wirst.

Viel Glück!

T.


----------



## Seawater (18. Mai 2009)

Sentimentales Geplausche.
Tausende Menschen machen das ebenfalls.
Ich hab vor wenigen Monaten 2 80er und 9 70er aufgegeben.
Mich juckts nicht. Kein bisschen. Da gibts auch keinen Thread drüber.

Lächerlich

@ Belphega

Dich scheint der Thread ja ganz besonders stark zu irritieren, so oft wie Du hier postest. Und naja, 2 80er und 9 70er, finde ich schon echt ein bissl krank. Und nach deinen Signaturen zu urteilen, bist ja schon wieder munter dabei. Ach ja, ich vergaß, Du verkaufst ja deine Chars für knapp 1000Euro bei Ebay. Auch ne Möglichkeit Geld zu verdienen. Aber lass Dir eins gesagt sein, es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten....


----------



## Nyba (18. Mai 2009)

Ich kann Dein Statement absolut nachvollziehen! 

Die Schwierigkeit besteht jetzt darin nicht wieder das Game zu installieren und einen neuen Char zu erstellen.

Das hört sich einfach an aber warte mal bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo Dich langweilst oder einfach wieder Bock auf zocken hast......wenn dann "das Böse in Dir" sagt erstelle Dir doch mal einen Char den Du noch nicht hattest......spätestens dann hast Du verloren.

Es ist verdammt schwer von diesem "Zeitfresser" loszukommen aber es ist möglich.

Alle Flamer haben es nur noch nicht gemerkt bzw. sind geistig in Azeroth gefangen und können momentan nicht anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich kann man eine Sucht aus eigener Kraft besiegen das können alle ex-Raucher bestätigen.


----------



## Scissor (18. Mai 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> @ Scissor
> 
> Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen wegen Außentemperatur, denn es wird Sommer und da ist das mit der Außentemperatur bei manchen hier schon etwas hoch angesetzt!!!




loooool :-)


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Mai 2009)

Im Grunde hat Belphega recht: Der Text liest sich teilweise von der Struktur her, wie eine der typischen, unsachlichen Hetzreportagen in Zeitung oder Fernsehen ....


----------



## Kankru (18. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du hast schonmal "aufgehört" scheinst aber wieder zu spielen. für mich heißt das du hast es eben nicht geschafft aufzuhören
> den text des TE finde ich gut geschrieben und er hat auch seine berechtigung, auch wenn viele das nicht sehen.
> gerade in bei jugendlichen wird spielesucht(oder auch internetsucht) immer häufiger. manche merken dabei nicht wie sie sich abkapseln und die ,die merken das sie ein problem haben, finden in einer community wie sie in diesem thread zusehen ist, kaum unterstützung. da ist es doch toll das einer seinen "leidensweg" beschreibt und somit auch anderen vielleicht hilft. so ähnlich funktionieren auch therapiegruppen :indem man sich mit anderen die das gleiche problem haben austauscht und berichtet wie man selbst den absprung geschafft hat.



Ja find ich in Ordnung, was du schreibst, aber dazu hat man Eltern. Ich selbst werd dieses Jahr 26 Jahre alt, aber die Spielesucht bei jugendlichen zu verhindern liegt in der Hand der Erziehungsberechtigten.


----------



## Pussimagnet (18. Mai 2009)

Ich zieh meinen Hut vor diesem Text  !

Er enstpricht der Wahrheit, alle die hier etwas gegenteiliges behaupten, wollen ihr eigenes Problem doch nur überspielen.

Ausserdem finde ich es unmöglich wie mit ihrem Text umgegangen wird. Das ist nen Seelen-Striptease, vor dem sollte man den Hut ziehen.


----------



## zkral (18. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Das hängt meiner Meinung auch damit zusammen, dass die Medien ala Bildzeitung und auch das Fernsehen ein vollkommen überzeichnetes und übertriebenes Bild zum Thema Spielsucht erstellt haben. Plötzlich fühlt sich jeder "Otto- Normal- Spieler", dessen täglicher WoW Konsum der Länge eines Fernsehabends oder Freundesabends entspricht, angesprochen und meint er hätte ein wirkliches Problem.




/sign

Es gibt eine Differenz zwischen Sucht und Hobby. Ich persönlich halte mehr davon sich abends gepflegt vor den Rechner zu setzen, Headset auf und ab in die WOW-Welt als unsinnig vor dem Fernseher rumzugammeln und zum zehnten Mal einen Film anzuschauen der einem schon beim ersten Mal nicht gefallen hat, nur weil nichts besseres in der Glotze läuft. In WOW wird der Kopf durchaus zu Leistungen angestrengt, was ich von einem Talkshownachmittag am Wochenende nicht behaupten kann.
Modellbauer basteln hunderte von Stunden an ihren Modellen wie ein WOWler an seinem Char. Ich sehe da durchaus parallelen.

Nicht jeder der lange spielt ist süchtig.


----------



## artvision (18. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich bin ich der Meinung das dein Text sehr unnötig ist und es schon viele davon gibt und das dies hier eher ein Hilfeschrei nach " ach du armer " komm wir trösten dich hier in buffed oder Wünschen dir viel Glück, nur ABER kann der Text für einige sehr hilfreich sein die nicht wissen wo die sucht anfängt oder es nur Freizeit ist



Achja!

Dies kann absolut jedem passieren.

auch ich spiele viel zu oft falls ich mal zeit habe. 
Kann aber locker ein paar Wochen einfach mal KEIN WoW spielen

und Leute ARBEIT und FREUNDE oder FREUNDIN gehen voraus! das ESSEN auch sowie klo und sich Waschen


----------



## Belphega (18. Mai 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> Und naja, 2 80er und 9 70er, finde ich schon echt ein bissl krank.



Ises auch.
Der große Unterschied is nur, dass ich getwinkt hab anstatt meine Charaktere zu equipen.
In 4 Jahren hätte ich, wenn ich regelmäßig gespielt hätte, die dreifache Menge an Charakteren hochleveln können. Ich hatte mit allen Charakteren zusammen rund 52 Tage Spielzeit.
Und das auf 4 Jahre, wovon sogar mein Bruder davon Gebrauch gemacht hatte ;}
Das sind alles Dinge die keine Zeit beanspruchen.



> Und nach deinen Signaturen zu urteilen, bist ja schon wieder munter dabei.



Wow :O Ich hab mit 3fach-EP innerhalb von 2 1/2 Monaten nen 71er geschafft.



> Ach ja, ich vergaß, Du verkaufst ja deine Chars für knapp 1000Euro bei Ebay. Auch ne Möglichkeit Geld zu verdienen. Aber lass Dir eins gesagt sein, es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten....



Jap, ich sitz grad im Büro.
Nur is die Zeit nachn 15ten des Monats für Kaufleute Flaute.
Da sind die Finanzamtabrechnungen grad um, und die neuen Belege sind erst frühestens ab 20sten da.

Das ist übrigens auch der Grund warum ich hier soviel Zeit zum Posten habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, mein Cheffe erlaubt es mir. Solange ich wieder anziehe, wenn die Arbeit am Tisch liegt.


----------



## Thimothy (18. Mai 2009)

ist es zu stark, bist du zu schwach!!!!!!


----------



## Belphega (18. Mai 2009)

Danke @ Tünnemann


----------



## Jesbi (18. Mai 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten Schritt aus deiner Sucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe auch inständig für dich, das Du daraus was gelernt hast und nicht sofort einer anderen Sucht verfällst.
Leider habe ich da bei Dir bedenken, da Du ein sehr schwaches Gemüht zu sein scheinst.

Aber vielleicht bekommst Du dein Leben ja noch in den griff, alles gute für deine Zukunft und lass die Finger von Alkohol, Zigaretten, Spielautomaten, Kaffee und am besten auch vom anderen Geschlecht denn das kann alles süchtig machen.

mfg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Mai 2009)

nachm ersten satz aufgehört zu lesen..laangweilig


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Mai 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Es gibt eine Differenz zwischen Sucht und Hobby. Ich persönlich halte mehr davon sich abends gepflegt vor den Rechner zu setzen, Headset auf und ab in die WOW-Welt als unsinnig vor dem Fernseher rumzugammeln und zum zehnten Mal einen Film anzuschauen der einem schon beim ersten Mal nicht gefallen hat, nur weil nichts besseres in der Glotze läuft. In WOW wird der Kopf durchaus zu Leistungen angestrengt, was ich von einem Talkshownachmittag am Wochenende nicht behaupten kann.
> Modellbauer basteln hunderte von Stunden an ihren Modellen wie ein WOWler an seinem Char. Ich sehe da durchaus parallelen.
> ...



Eben, so sieht es aus.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Mai 2009)

Seawater schrieb:


> @ Belphega
> 
> Dich scheint der Thread ja ganz besonders stark zu irritieren, so oft wie Du hier postest.



Naja immerhin konnte sie ja recht schlüssig darlegen, dass es wohl ein Fake-Post ist.
Da ist die Irritation doch nachvollziehbar, oder ?


----------



## Morphes (18. Mai 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> YES - ich kann mir schon die Flames vorstellen die nun folgen werden, das Schreiben dieses Textes ist nun einige Wochen her und ich habe mich entschlossen ihn auf Buffed zu posten, da ich ja hier das richtige Publikum anspreche xD
> Verdammt- ich habe an mir selbst erlebt, was ich alles im letzten Jahr verpasst habe, wenn jemand darüber stolpert, während er auf der Arbeit/Uni/Schule/Serverdown fleissig Artikel über sein Lieblingsthema liest - ein kurzer Moment des Innehaltens und Nachdenkens - und mein letztes Jahr war nicht vergeblich verloren.
> Insofern: Ade



Ich fand den Text sehr interessant!
Zumindest bis Zitat:" Ich habe im letzten Jahr meine Eltern 4 mal gesehen - meinen Charakter im Spiel jeden Tag."

Hier wurd es mir plötzlich zu persönlich.
Das Spiel  hat Klasse, das Spiel ist Klasse. 

Das Problem lag an dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Flames, wozu Flames? Der Anfang war wirklich Gut geschrieben.
Wenn ich dieses Wort schön höre...


----------



## nuriina (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch aufgehört - am Wochenende ist die bezahlte Zeit ausgelaufen - ich war nicht zuhause. Aber erstmal nur ne Sommerpause. Im Sommer gibts echt 1000 bessere Dinge als WoW zu spielen. Vielleicht höre ich auch ganz auf mal schauen, seh das nicht so verbissen. Habe noch andere Hobbies. Jedes hat seine intensiven Zeiten und Zeiten in denen ich dem Hobby kaum nachgehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pussimagnet (18. Mai 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Naja immerhin konnte sie ja recht schlüssig darlegen, dass es wohl ein Fake-Post ist.
> Da ist die Irritation doch nachvollziehbar, oder ?



Auch wenn es ein Fake-Post ist, der Inhalt ist trotzdem stimmig, oder ?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Danke @ Tünnemann



Jau, hast ja nun mal Recht; Und wie Ohri schrieb: Du konntest schlüssig darstellen, dass der Text nicht ernst zunehmen ist.


----------



## Kankru (18. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wovor habt ihr hier eigentlich Respekt?!
> Habt Respekt vor kranken Menschen, die den Lebensmut nicht verlieren.
> Habt Respekt vor Menschen, die trotz Handicap ein normales Leben führen.
> Habt Respekt vor Menschen, die anderen helfen obwohls ihnen selber nicht gut geht.
> ...



Jo, voll und ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Pussimagnet (18. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Jau, hast ja nun mal Recht; Und wie Ohri schrieb: Du konntest schlüssig darstellen, dass der Text nicht ernst zunehmen ist.



Nur weil der Text vielleicht nicht vom TE selbst stammt ist er nicht ernst zu nehmen ? Der Inhalt bleibt der Gleiche...


----------



## kL1086 (18. Mai 2009)

Jeder ist sein eigen Schicksals Schmied!

Wer zu schwach ist zu Bits und Bytes Nein zu sagen, der sollte zum Arzt gehen, weil es einfach lächerlich ist
und dann ein Grundsätzliches Problem ist.

Wieso gratuliert man solchen Leuten? Wer aufhören will, der macht es und prahlt dann nicht noch rum.
Er hört einfach auf und gut ist. Wer allerdings selber von sich sagt "Ich war/bin WOW-Süchtig" der muss zum
Arzt auch wenn er den Account gelöscht hat.


----------



## shandron (18. Mai 2009)

Meine Prognose: Der TE wird eh wieder anfangen zu spielen.
Denn hätte er wirklich schluss machen wollen, dann hätte er den Account bei Ebay verkauft.
So hat er ja noch die Chance den Char wiederherstellen zu lassen.


----------



## Shintuargar (18. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Das hängt meiner Meinung auch damit zusammen, dass die Medien ala Bildzeitung und auch das Fernsehen ein vollkommen überzeichnetes und übertriebenes Bild zum Thema Spielsucht erstellt haben. Plötzlich fühlt sich jeder "Otto- Normal- Spieler", dessen täglicher WoW Konsum der Länge eines Fernsehabends oder Freundesabends entspricht, angesprochen und meint er hätte ein wirkliches Problem. Und nachdem viele dann aufgehört haben, haben sie bemerkt, dass sich der "Zugewinn" des sog. "Real Lifes" ohne das Spiel doch in Grenzen hält - sprich es ändert sich plötzlich nicht das ganze Leben, nur weil man auf WoW verzichtet - Man investiert nur die eine oder andere Stunde in andere Dinge, die einem Spassig oder Sinnvoll erscheinen. Wie schon jemand in seiner Signatur schrieb: Man sollte alles in Maßen genießen; auch das Real Life.  Und deshalb kehren wohl viele wieder zurück.



Genau das. Solche Themen "taugen" leider auch oft dazu (inklusive manchen Schulterklopfkommentare) Leuten eine Suchtgefahr einzureden, wo womöglich gar keine ist.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass auch WoW (oder anderes) zocken ein Teil des RL ist. Es ist seine persönliche Freizeitgestaltung. Und wie mit jeder anderen Freizeitgestaltung auch kann man es übertreiben.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Mai 2009)

Pussimagnet schrieb:


> Nur weil der Text vielleicht nicht vom TE selbst stammt ist er nicht ernst zu nehmen ? Der Inhalt bleibt der Gleiche...



Also ich kann nur für mich höchstselbst sprechen: Texte, die in den Abendnachrichten oder irgendeinem, schmierigen und Auflagengeilen Boulevardblatt mit dem Satz oder der Überschrift: "Er spielte WoW und vernachlässigte sein ganzes Leben"o.ä. beginnen, haben meine ganze Breitseite an Verachtung und Missbilligung. Und am Ende auch mein (Aus)lachen oder Weinen ... je nach Stimmungslage.


----------



## th3orist (18. Mai 2009)

blubb, gelöscht, da sich der text doch als fake, zumindest dieses users, entpuppt hat.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Mai 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass auch WoW (oder anderes) zocken ein Teil des RL ist. Es ist seine persönliche Freizeitgestaltung. Und wie mit jeder anderen Freizeitgestaltung auch kann man es übertreiben.



Ja, dieser Gedanke ist vielen noch nicht gekommen - leider.


----------



## torpedo979 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hab den Text jetzt schon im deutschen Forum und bei neon.de gefunden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (18. Mai 2009)

kL1086 schrieb:


> Jeder ist sein eigen Schicksals Schmied!
> 
> Wer zu schwach ist zu Bits und Bytes Nein zu sagen, der sollte zum Arzt gehen, weil es einfach lächerlich ist
> und dann ein Grundsätzliches Problem ist.
> ...




Egal ob Fake oder Real - Zu vielen Therapieen gehört die öffentliche Bekanntmachung der eigenen Sucht zum Therapiemittel. Soweit ich mich erinnere hat der TE erwähnt dass er/sie/es den Text schon ne weile parat hat (egal ob zusammengeschnitten aus anderen Threads oder nicht). Insofern gehe ich davon aus dass ein solcher Post bereits Teil einer psychosomatischen Betreuung ist.

Und ein wesentliches Merkmal einer Sucht ist die Negierung einer Sucht. Den Schritt zum Arzt zu gehen setzt die Selbsterkenntnis voraus. Daher ist es eben nicht so "Er hört auf und gut ist." .


----------



## MMORPGLER (18. Mai 2009)

Freizeitgestaltung bis sie ins Leben eingreift bzw man den Horizont verliert.

Wenn man das Spiel einmal auseinandernimmt, was bleibt? Ein absolut simples Muster welches sich durchschleift. Der Content besteht aus
*Sammeln*
Erfahrungspunkte: Sammeln----- muss ja sein bis 60-70-80
Rufpunkte: Sammeln--------------muss ja sein sonst gibt es keine Belohnung von der Fraktion xy
Setteile: Sammeln----------------- muss ja sein sonst gibt es keinen Bonus
Arenapunkte: Sammeln----------- muss ja sein sonst gibt es keine extreme Belohnung
Ressourcen: Sammeln------------ muss ja sein zum craften
Marken: Sammeln----------------- muss ja sein für Belohnungen

Oder welches Ziel verfolgt Ihr? Spielt ihr nur um des Spielens wegen? 

Der andere Inhalt ist ein soziales System Chat Mail und eine gewisse Infrastruktur mit welchem man Ingamewährung gewinnen und verlieren kann sonst müsste man ja nicht sammeln.

Ergo je mehr Zeit man investiert desto mehr kann man Sammeln. Oder wer liest alle Quest und Belohnungstexte und verfolgt jede kleine witzige Story?
Was Blizzard eben perfektioniert hat ist das Sammelspiel.

So erhält man einen idellen Wert und eine persönliche Bindung zu seiner Sammlung und sie wird unbezahlbar. Ok die Briefmarkensammelsucht hält sich bekanntlich in Grenzen.... oder doch nicht ;-)


----------



## zkral (18. Mai 2009)

MMORPGLER schrieb:


> Freizeitgestaltung bis sie ins Leben eingreift bzw man den Horizont verliert.
> 
> Wenn man das Spiel einmal auseinandernimmt, was bleibt? Ein absolut simples Muster welches sich durchschleift. Der Content besteht aus
> *Sammeln*
> ...




Nette These - bitte eigenen Thread dafür^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Mai 2009)

Pussimagnet schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ein Fake-Post ist, der Inhalt ist trotzdem stimmig, oder ?




was ist daran stimmig ?

1) wird uns erklärt wie man WOW spielt.....AHA!!
2) ist er pathetisch ohne Ende
3) ausgedacht

Das WOW süchtig machen kann ist mir klar. Genau wie Alkohol, Glücksspiel, Einkaufen, Arbeiten etc.

All die oben genanten Dinge habe ich schon gemacht oder mache ich. In einem normalen suchtfreien Rahmen.

Sucht bestimmt sich dadurch, wie man mit etwas umgeht.
Das zu muss man kein schwülstiges Fake-Gesülze lesen um das zu wissen.


----------



## Ramones2000 (18. Mai 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Wow was für ein intelligenter Satz!!


Hast du etwa schon einen intelligenten Satz von ihr gelesen? Ich noch nie und ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit.


----------



## Lighthelios (18. Mai 2009)

Sind uns zwar nicht wirklich oft über den weg gelaufen auf Lordaeron, aber machs gut =)


----------



## Grimlord24143 (18. Mai 2009)

Waidowai schrieb:


> Das war seine Absicht
> Bei all dem Müll,der hier gepostet ist,gehört das noch zu den lesenswerten Themen
> Auch wenn es euch ja so super mit Wow geht,gibt es trotzdem Leute,die genau dasselbe erfahren mussten.
> Und wenn er damit ein paar zum Nachdenken gebracht hat, GZ =)
> ...



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen denn auch ich musste erkennen das WOW  bei mir teilweise einen viel zu hohen Stellenwert hatte, den ich jetzt auch zu mindern versuche.
Ach ja an die Flamer, Die die am LAutesten Flamen sind doch die, die wahre Heulkrämpfe bekommen wenn das Spiel nicht funktioniert und oder sie mal für ne Woche aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht spielen können. 

So long


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Mai 2009)

MMORPGLER schrieb:


> Was Blizzard eben perfektioniert hat ist das Sammelspiel.



YEP!

Hat schon mit D1 und D2 funktioniert und funktioniert in WOW erst recht.

Der Mensch ist halt ein Jäger und (Ohren)Sammler


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

Ich find das schon erschreckend wie viele schon von WoW Süchtig sind.

Manchmal frage ich mich ob das Spiel schuld ist oder der Mesch selber?
Ich sage mehr der Mensch da dich das Spiel zu nichts zwingt aber der Mensch schon?

Mal ehrlich was hat man davon wenn man einen Boss als erstes besiegt?
Nichts niemanden interesiert das wirklich.

Ich war zwar auch häufig on damals aber ich habe es nie dermaßen übertrieben.

Die leute die hier schreiben interesiert mich nicht oder wenn interesierts sind nur neidisch auf euren WoW Erfolg. Jeder schreibt selbst schuld wenn man süchtig ist. Aber komischerweise wollen solche Leute auch in eine solche Elitegilde rein.

Wenn man aber WoW nachweint ist es schon eine ganz schön ernste sache da man sein RL schon in diese Pixelwelt gelegt hat.

Was bekommt ihr in einer Elitegilde?
nur lilanes Pixelausrüstungsteile die nichts wert sind aber für euch anscheinend ein Leben wert ist.

Was bekommt ihr in RL?
das müsst ihr euch selber beantworten.


----------



## Niranda (18. Mai 2009)

Mein Fahrrad hatte heute früh einen Platten.

Wo ist mein Mitleidsthread? :<

Nira =) xD


----------



## Pesteles (18. Mai 2009)

Das faszinierende ist jedoch, dass mit Erreichen der 80. Charakterstufe nicht wirklich Schluss ist, sondern eher das „Studium“ beginnt. Die Spreu trennt sich vom Weizen. 95% aller Spieler bleibt Spreu – ich war Weizen.

gute entscheidung aufzuhören ^^


----------



## Shakashron (18. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Was bekommt ihr in einer Elitegilde?
> nur lilanes Pixelausrüstungsteile die nichts wert sind aber für euch anscheinend ein Leben wert ist.



Man merkt, dass du ein Lowbob-Neider bist. Was bekommst du wenn du Tischtennisweltmeister bist? Eine Medaille. Bringt dir genauso wenig. Es geht um den Konkurrenzaspekt. Besser sein als die anderen. Sich von der Masse ( immerhin 11 Millionen Spieler) abheben und durch besondere Leistung auffallen. Teamgeist und Gemeinschaftsgefühl.
Man kann in einer "Elite-Gilde" sein auch wenn man ein gesundes soziales Umfeld hat.

Wer so süchtelt ist schwach. Reiss dich mal am Riemen!

Greets

Shakshron


----------



## Brother Marine (18. Mai 2009)

Na wenn ich mal davon ausgehen würde das dies hier echt ist, dann: Glückwunsch! Der schwierige Teil kommt erst noch. Die WoW Lücke will nämlich auch noch geschlossen werden und das scheint ja schon ne verdammt große Lücke zu sein.

Aber man soll den Leuten ja nicht den Mut nehmen. Machbar ist es auf jeden Fall. Wichtig ist halt nen Ausgleich. und das sollte vieleicht nicht unbedingt ein Computerspiel sein, da man automatisch immer anfängt mit dem alten Schätzeken zu vergleichen, auch wenn es nicht vergleichbar scheint.


Wenn das hier 'n Fake ist dann: Hä? Warum? ... Klar! Internet, anonym, im RL hört dich keiner schreien... aber nochmal: Hä?


----------



## Belphega (18. Mai 2009)

Shakashron schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du ein Lowbob-Neider bist. Was bekommst du wenn du Tischtennisweltmeister bist? Eine Medaille. Bringt dir genauso wenig.




Und wieder einer der keinen Plan hat.
Was bringt es dir Tischtennisweltmeister zu sein? Ich kann dirn Buch darüber schreiben.

Du hast Sponsoren, verdienst dir nen goldenen Arsch an Kohle.
Du hast Trainer und ein mit Sport verbundenes Trainingsprogramm - gesund!
Du hast einen Namen in der Gesellschaft - nicht in nem Spiel.
Du hast etwas wofür DU bewundert wirst und nicht dein Pixelhaufen ingame.
Du hast etwas worauf du später stolz sein kannst.
Etwas, wovon du deinen Kindern erzählen kannst.
Du hast ein Ziel dem du nachstrebst.
Einen Sinn in der Gesellschaft.
__

Mit WoW hast du am Monatsende nen Abbuchungsauftrag von 13,50 oder sowas am Konto.
Körperliche Schäden die mit der Zeit kommen zähl ich gar nicht auf.


----------



## Thegnar (18. Mai 2009)

Ich finde Deinen Schritt sehr toll.

Ich bin auch süchtig, schaffe den Schritt dennoch nicht, noch nicht.

Ich wünsche Dir das Du durchhältst und nicht mehr rückfällig wirst.

Grüsse
Thegnar


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Mai 2009)

Shakashron schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du ein Lowbob-Neider bist. Was bekommst du wenn du Tischtennisweltmeister bist? Eine Medaille. Bringt dir genauso wenig. Es geht um den Konkurrenzaspekt. Besser sein als die anderen. Sich von der Masse ( immerhin 11 Millionen Spieler) abheben und durch besondere Leistung auffallen. Teamgeist und Gemeinschaftsgefühl.
> Man kann in einer "Elite-Gilde" sein auch wenn man ein gesundes soziales Umfeld hat.
> 
> Wer so süchtelt ist schwach. Reiss dich mal am Riemen!
> ...



Wie soll man sich von der Masse abheben können, wenn jeder in Fünf Minuten genau das selbe hat :->
Entweder schießt du dir ins Knie oder Blizzard sich ^^


----------



## j4ckass (18. Mai 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> Man kann sich die Mitgliedschaft in einer solchen Gilde so ähnlich wie das Studium an einer „Elite- Universität“



Wenn man sichs ganz oft einredet, glaubt mans vielleicht auch irgendwann .... aber der Vergleich is ja wohl lächerlich. Für WoW brauchst einen IQ von einem BigMac.


----------



## kurnthewar (18. Mai 2009)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an den First Kill vom Molten Core ? 

Ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Wenn man sichs ganz oft einredet, glaubt mans vielleicht auch irgendwann .... aber der Vergleich is ja wohl lächerlich. Für WoW brauchst einen IQ von einem BigMac.




Goil !


----------



## Belphega (18. Mai 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Für WoW brauchst einen IQ von einem BigMac.



Ich liebe dich


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Mai 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Wenn man sichs ganz oft einredet, glaubt mans vielleicht auch irgendwann .... aber der Vergleich is ja wohl lächerlich. Für WoW brauchst einen IQ von einem BigMac.



Du beherrschst es perfekt Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen und dann dran herum zu flamen!

Ich bin stolz auf dich!


----------



## Bashti (18. Mai 2009)

DeadSand schrieb:


> schön für dich. aber... wen interessierts? öÖ



leute die es lesen




Rhokan schrieb:


> Toll für dich.
> Interressiert bloß niemanden.
> Klingt hart, eventuell auch respektlos, ist aber so.



dann antworte nicht



DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Oh man wieder so nen suchti Fred...das gejammere interessiert niemanden. Selbstmorde, Depressionen, Amokläufe, eine verkorkste Jugend, hirnlose Affen auf der Erde..einzelne Schicksale wie deins interessiert niemanden auf der Welt, geschweige denn hier.
> Trotz alle dem....
> 
> Das Leben ist toll!
> ...



wo steht das? denkst du an sowas?




Anduris schrieb:


> so ist es..



genauso einer... wenn dir der thread nich zusagt... spam im raidforum deiner rp gilde




Mystasia schrieb:


> Ne Frage an den Threadersteller:
> 
> 
> Aufmerksamkeits Defizit Syndrom ??
> ...



er/sie (der threadersteller bestimmt nicht) .... weil ads sich nicht in dieser art und weise äußern kann... aber du als studierter psychologe weißt das.


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Mai 2009)

/signed @j4ckass

Ich kenne im RL auch jemanden aus ner Elite-Gilde. Der is aber völlig normal und vernachlässigt in keinster Weise sein RL, obwohl er mMn schon ziemlich süchtig ist.
Es erst gar nicht so weit kommen lassen ist der Trick --> Prioritäten richtig setzen und trotzdem was im RL, sowie ingame erreichen!


----------



## Razuul (18. Mai 2009)

Char gelöscht oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, ich hab mir mal den selben Thread im offi Forum rausgesucht und zack:

Arsenal Link

Also sorry ich denke char nicht gelöscht, 5000 Erfolgspunkte ? Das ich nicht lache.

Ich spiele WoW seit relase... Chars gelöscht neu angefangen usw... Viele Pausen dazwischen gehabt im moment ist es wieder so das mich das spiel total anödet. Aber ich bin dennoch einmal am tag drin um meine Koch und Angel Daily zu machen danach wieder logout und ja mal sehen was man dann so macht. Gibt sovieles was man tun kann.

Ich persönlich denke das dieser thread einfach nur absolut überzogen ist. Es gibt süchtige keine frage und ich denke das ich selber eine sehr lange Zeit süchtig nach dem Spiel gewesen bin. Aber inzwischen ist das nicht mehr so. Gott sei dank. Wie ich es geschafft habe ? Hmm ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung, ich denke das mich dieses spiel einfach nur noch anödet und ich es deswegen einfach lasse. keine frage packt mich wieder die lust zu zocken spiel ich auch wieder. Aber ich geniesse wow nur noch in masen und nicht in massen.


----------



## j4ckass (18. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Du beherrschst es perfekt Dinge aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen und dann dran herum zu flamen!
> 
> Ich bin stolz auf dich!



Ich reiss hier mal garnichts aus dem Zusammenhang. Wenn ich nicht der Meinung des TE bin, dass WoW raiden "[..] wie ein Studium an einer Elite-Universität is", werde ich meine Meinung ja wohl noch kundtun dürfen. 

Und wenn du gegen Sarkasmus geipmft bist, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## kurnthewar (18. Mai 2009)

> Ich kenne im RL auch jemanden aus ner Elite-Gilde. Der is aber völlig normal und vernachlässigt in keinster Weise sein RL, obwohl er mMn schon ziemlich süchtig ist.
> Es erst gar nicht so weit kommen lassen ist der Trick --> Prioritäten richtig setzen und trotzdem was im RL, sowie ingame erreichen!




Ich glaube das es davon 98% der WOW Spieler sind auser die ohne Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jetzt alle nochmal ein seuftzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also der Weizen(entschuldigung gerade unter den Tisch gefallen vor Lachen)


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Mai 2009)

Razuul schrieb:


> Char gelöscht oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, ich hab mir mal den selben Thread im offi Forum rausgesucht und zack:
> 
> Arsenal Link
> 
> Also sorry ich denke char nicht gelöscht, 5000 Erfolgspunkte ? Das ich nicht lache.



Ich möchte jetzt nicht viel flamen, aber ich denke, dass er mehr als einen Char hatte -> Verweis auf Foren-name hier


----------



## Eiwynn (18. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe am anfang auch viel gespielt und als ich merkte das es noch ein RL gibt hab ich die Bremse gezogen und mach jetzt ziemlich lange Spielpausen am Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Will ja nicht den ganzen Tag nur am PC hocken, sondern auch was vom RL Leben mitbekommen.
Klar steht mal an das ich länger online bin wie geplant, wenn z.b ein Raid oder ne Instanz anliegt die eben etwas später anfängt oder länger geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manchmal hab ich gar keine Lust zu Spielen und geh dann auch nicht online...weil mir läuft ja nichts weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie gesagt ich spiel wie ich lustig bin und das in MAßEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Aber ich wünsche dir auch Glück das du durchhälst* 

_*WOW is ja nicht Schuld daran, wenn jemand Süchtig wird..das liegt an einem Selber*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sodele...wünsche allen noch ein schönen Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Mai 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Ich reiss hier mal garnichts aus dem Zusammenhang. Wenn ich nicht der Meinung des TE bin, dass WoW raiden "[..] wie ein Studium an einer Elite-Universität is", werde ich meine Meinung ja wohl noch kundtun dürfen.
> 
> Und wenn du gegen Sarkasmus geipmft bist, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.



Doch tust du! 

Wenn du den Text gelesen und verstanden hast, ging es mehr um den Vergleich in hinsicht von Zeitaufwand und Prozedere zur Aufnahme.


----------



## Devilyn (18. Mai 2009)

Siltan schrieb:


> tjaja, ich werde nei soweit kommen
> 
> ich gehöre schon in der ersten auswahl zur spreu :>
> 
> ...



kenn ich xD

Hab ja noch nichtmal n 80er ^^

aber naja was solls xD

irgend wann 2010 oder so hab ich das dann auch geschafft, und was dann?

Richtig neues Add-On, ergo hab ich dann 2011 max lvl erreicht xD


----------



## Dalmus (18. Mai 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Doch tust du!
> 
> Wenn du den Text gelesen und verstanden hast, ging es mehr um den Vergleich in hinsicht von Zeitaufwand und Prozedere zur Aufnahme.


Und?
Trotzdem hat er recht damit, daß der Vergleich etwas überzogen ist.
Ein Vergleich mit irgendeiner Studentenverbindung (Phi-Gamma-Beta-Alpha-Pi-Wasweißich) wäre in dem Zusammenhang sinniger gewesen.


----------



## zkral (18. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich liebe dich




Hihi, ich liebe Sarkasmus.

Inta...Intu...Ingtel...Die Sache mit dem Klug sein tut doch nix mit dem Spiel zu tun haben tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spielspass kannste auch mim IQ von nem Knäckebrot haben. Schonmal nen Draenai-Mann oder nen Ork-Kerl im "Reizenden Schwarzen Kleid" gesehen? Am besten mit Lila Hut? Kann ich mich wegschmeissen vor Lachen und hat absolut nix mit Intelligenz zu tun.

3-Button-Drücker können auch ihren Spass haben. Und nen anderen Sinn als sich die Freizeit zu versüssen sollte meiner Meinung nach das Spiel nicht haben.


----------



## Racziel (18. Mai 2009)

2 Sätze:
2. Du warst Spreu...

Wenn du dich einer der Elite-Gilden anschließt und nichts im Leben geregelt bekommst --> Schwacher Charakter ganz ehrlich
Ich gehöre selber zu einer der besseren Gilden auf unserem Server: In Ulduar stehen nurnoch Mimiron,Yoggi und der General. Bei uns in der Gilde gibt es natürlich ordentlich ehrgeiz und einen starken Willen weiterzukommen, ABER DENNOCH hat jeder sein Rl und wir raiden nur an 3 Tagen in der Woche von 19:00 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Erfolg durch skill und Erfolg durchs löschen des Rl's und stupidem Boss gehaue. Deine Gilde betrieb anscheinend letzteres...


----------



## MoeMT384 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich höre mit WoW auf... Ich muss sofort ins Internet gehen und dies der ganzen Welt kundtun.


----------



## I dream online (18. Mai 2009)

Liebe TE,
ich war sehr hin-und-hergerissen, ob ich etwas zu Deinem Beitrag schreiben soll…
Dass Du den anderen (Ex-)Gamern Deine Gefühle mitteilst, und das in solch einer beeindruckenden Weise, ist nicht nur sehr mutig, sondern vielleicht auch die Hoffnung, nicht von allen Seiten für Deine Entscheidung verachtet zu werden…
Genau das braucht man nämlich, egal, ob im Game oder eben auch im RL, man braucht das Gefühl, akzeptiert zu werden von den Menschen, mit denen man zusammen ist.

Wenn dies verloren geht oder von jemandem mutwillig zerstört wird, ist man nahe am Zusammenbruch des Nervenkostüms und bewegt sich sehr Richtung Abgrund….

Ich hoffe, Du findest auch im RL Menschen, die zu Dir stehen und mit Dir zusammen daran arbeiten, Dein Leben von grau Richtung lila (versteh dies bitte nicht falsch^^) zu verbessern.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und Erfolg bei all Deinen Zielen im wirklichen Leben.

P.S. Ich bin nicht einmal mehr die Spreu…, ich bin so ein verwelktes Kraut geworden, das nichtmal von der Erntemaschine „gepflückt“ wird.

Mach das beste aus Deinem Leben! 

Gruß von der weiter Träumenden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arvina (18. Mai 2009)

Sorry, ich kann es mir nicht nehmen lassen hier zu Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Belphega schrieb:


> Und wieder einer der keinen Plan hat.
> Was bringt es dir Tischtennisweltmeister zu sein? Ich kann dirn Buch darüber schreiben.
> _Geb dir hier mal völlig Recht_
> Du hast Sponsoren, verdienst dir nen goldenen Arsch an Kohle.
> ...


----------



## Bluebarcode (18. Mai 2009)

Die frage die sich stellt ist, was willst du eigentlich hier mit deiner geschichte? Willst du uns verklicjkern wie gut du warst oder wie arm du jetzt bist? oder wie stark du doch bist dass du zuerst mal die zeit aufgewendet hast deine gegenstände einzeln zu löschen!?


----------



## dergrossegonzo (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe das schon mal geschrieben und werde es nun hier nochmals rein setzen:

In entfernter Zukunft (keine Ahnung, in 10 - 30 Jahren) wird sich WOW in den Geschichtsbüchern wiederfinden.

Als das erste Spiel, das Menschen dazu gebracht hat, die Freizeit vor dem PC zu verbringen. Das Spiel, das Menschen
mit schwachem Willen oder Charakter in eine Art Abhängigkeit gebracht hat.
Das aber auch eine neue Form des Soziallebens entwickelte. Virtuelle Freundschaften bis hin zur Ehe.

Es werden andere Folgen, ob eines einmal "schlimmer" wird, keine Ahnung. Aber ich selbst habe irgendwie die Befürchtung,
das die "Ersatzdroge" WOW 2 wird.

Und zu dem Vergleich "Tischtennisweltmeister" : (es war von dem Poster mit Sicherheit einfach *EIN* Beispiel von vielen)

_Du hast Sponsoren, verdienst dir nen goldenen Arsch an Kohle._
Aber nur der eine/oder wenige - und die gibt es auch bei WOW.

_Du hast Trainer und ein mit Sport verbundenes Trainingsprogramm - gesund!_
Tennisarm ? Sehnenprobleme ? Hmmm (und ja, das kann man von exessivem Sport bekommen - wir reden von täglichem Training)

_Du hast einen Namen in der Gesellschaft - nicht in nem Spiel._
Wer ist denn im Moment Tischtennisweltmeister ? Also ich und alle 10 Mann hier im Büro kennen den genau so wenig, wie die im Moment beste 
WOW-Raidgilde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Du hast etwas wofür DU bewundert wirst und nicht dein Pixelhaufen ingame._
Nun, das muss ich gelten lassen. Aber Pro-Gamer haben bestimmt auch Fans ;-)

_Du hast etwas worauf du später stolz sein kannst._
WOW Spieler nicht ? Ich selbst bin lieber auf meinen echten Beruf oder meine Kinder stolz. Aber jeder ist halt anders.

_Etwas, wovon du deinen Kindern erzählen kannst._
Von WOW nicht ? Aber trotzdem, stimmt es. Ich erzähle denen auch gerne von meinen Reisen, als ich noch keine Kinder hatte.
_
Du hast ein Ziel dem du nachstrebst._
Bei WOW nicht ? 

_Einen Sinn in der Gesellschaft. _
Der Sinn des Lebens ist Tischtennisweltmeister zu werden ? Danke für diese Erkenntnis.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gesagt, Tischtennis war ein Beispiel. Ich habe mal den gleichen Fehler (mit Absicht) gemacht wie du und Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.

Aber es ist Sinnfrei jemandem ein Hobby zu zerlegen. Es gibt Leute die keinen Sport machen können, ich kenne 2 Menschen die so im Rollstuhl
sitzen und daher mit WOW massig Spaß haben. Hast du mal daran gedacht, wie die fühlen, wenn die sowas lesen ? 

Ich selbst kenne Leute die jeden Tag sich die Seele aus dem Leib joggen, an der Muckimaschiene stehen bis der "Kick" kommt. Leute die jedes
verkackte Fußballspiel im Fernsehen anschauen, Leute die 30000 KM im Jahr Motorrad fahren und zwar nur aus Spaß nicht zur Arbeit oder so.
Ich könnte lange so weiter machen. 

Die Grundaussage ist aber: lasst doch verdammt nochmal *jeden* machen was er will. Solange er keinem anderen auf den Geist geht, oder andere
gefährdet ist es doch echt egal.


----------



## Watur (18. Mai 2009)

Also ich muß schon sagen "Daumen Hoch für deine Konsequenz"
Ich persönlich ,konnte bisher den letzten Schritt nicht gehen.(einige Gildenkollegen wo auch recht guter Privater 
kontakt entstanden ist).
Habe mich für den Humaneren Weg entschieden und schlicht die Stunden drastisch reduziert .
Wie auch einige andere bekannte .Wir treffen uns nun meist mo-di. zum fröhlichen Raiden .
Spaß am Game bleibt so optimal erhalten und auch die Erfolgsquote ist garantiert .
Aber das wichtigste ,auch das RL findet wieder rege Zuwendung.
Dir sei zum Abschluss nochmal für deinen tollen Artickel gedankt,der so manche Problematik schlicht sachlich auf den Punkt gebracht hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mattenowie (18. Mai 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> [...]



da kann man wirklich nur noch sagen

/sign

du sprichts mir aus der seele


----------



## Dalmus (18. Mai 2009)

Contemptio schrieb:


> 1. Das mit dem Löschen der Spielecharkatere ist sinnlos, da man sie sowieso wiederherstellen lassen kann...


Ich sachet ja immer: Willst Du auf Nummer sicher gehen, dann beschwer Dich im offiziellen Forum, daß Dein bestelltes Gold nicht angekommen ist. Vergiß auch nicht drauf hinzuweisen, daß Du Anrecht auf eine blaue Antwort hast, da Du einen Haufen Kohle für den Char hingeblättert hast (eBay), weil Du keine Lust hattest einen neuen hoch zu spielen, weil Du schließlich vorher schon x Chars auf Maxlevel auf einen Privatserver hattest...


----------



## Shakashron (18. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und wieder einer der keinen Plan hat.
> Was bringt es dir Tischtennisweltmeister zu sein? Ich kann dirn Buch darüber schreiben.
> 
> Du hast Sponsoren, verdienst dir nen goldenen Arsch an Kohle.                    Ach, die "Elite-Gilden" nicht?! L2informieren pls.
> ...


----------



## mattenowie (18. Mai 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon mal geschrieben und werde es nun hier nochmals rein setzen:
> 
> In entfernter Zukunft (keine Ahnung, in 10 - 30 Jahren) wird sich WOW in den Geschichtsbüchern wiederfinden.
> 
> ...



da kann man wirklich nur noch sagen

/sign

du sprichts mir aus der seele


----------



## Mjuu (18. Mai 2009)

21 seiten o.o

und dabei wurde der thread erst gestern abend aufgemacht^^


----------



## Topperharly (18. Mai 2009)

seh ich das richtig? du würfelst den anderen die items weg, und dann löscht du deine chars, weil du kein bock mehr hast.... oO


----------



## Stevesteel (18. Mai 2009)

gut, daß ihr aufhört, mehr Epixx und keine störenden Mitfarmer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omne datum optimum (18. Mai 2009)

Ich finde gut das du aufhörst, ich bin selber ein aussteiger und seit ich aufgehört habe meine zeit in einem mmorpg namens wow 
zu verbringen, habe ich 24 kg abgenommen, habe meine liebe zum sport entdeckt bin beruflich aufgestiegen, und habe sogar meine große liebe gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also in demsinne wünsche ich dir viel glück und du wirst die entscheidung nicht bereuhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrendel (18. Mai 2009)

Du darfst dann gerne wieder einen "Ich bin wieder zurück" Aufsatz schreiben.
Jeden Tag hören x leute auf und fangen x leute (wieder) an.

Und wenn dir jetzt diese Antwort auf die Nerven geht naja keiner hat dich gezwungen anzufangen oder aufzuhören. Dein Aufhören in dem Spiel trifft die Leute so wie wenn irgendjemand mit dem Rauchen aufhört, da sag ich auch nur hättest nie angefangen.

Also who cares  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (18. Mai 2009)

Tja, noch so ein Thread den ich mit nem kurzen "Blabla" überflogen habe. Denn es ist ein typischer "Hilfe ich bin nen Suchti und muss es nun Kundtun, aber damit ich voll cool bin sag ich nun das ich meine Charaktere gelöscht hätte"-Thread.

Sorry, wer sein Leben nicht in den Griff bekommt und sein Hobbie nicht einteilen kann, ist selber Schuld. Wer 15 Stunden WoW jeden Tag spielt ist selber Schuld. Nur wer Selbstdiziplin hat kann sich seine feste Zeit zuteilen. Ich selber spiele wenn ich grad mal total Lust auf WoW habe (bin Rollenspieler, habe somit etwas mehr Spaß am spielen als die stupiden Pve/PvP Draufklopper) dann kanns schonmal passieren das ich ca. 4 bis 5 Tage in der Woche a 4 bis 5 Stunden spiele. Es ist doch nur mein Hobbie, daran ist ja nichts falsches. Andere Leute schauen sich jeden Abend nen Film oder eine Serie an, andere gehen Fussball spielen, andere Segeln, oder wiederrum andere kleben Briefmarken in ihr Sammelalbum und verbringen Stunden damit sich über die verschiedenen Herkunfsländer zu freuen.

WoW ist ein Hobbie und man sollte zu stehen, aber wer es damit übertreibt und sich nicht selber mäßigen kann, ist selber Schuld. Und dann kommen solche dämlichen Threads bei raus die 99% eh keinen Interessieren und das Bild von Computerspielen wieder in den Dreck ziehen. Denn es gibt gerade mal 1% an Threads die sagen "hey, ich mag das Spiel und es ist mein Lieblingshobbie"... Negative Beiträge gibts aber immer wieder, weil viele ihren Ärger einfach kundtun wollen.

Schaut man mal in andere Foren z.B. von Waffennarren, dann findet man auch so einige wie "Schonwieder Amoklauf" oder "Meine Waffe ist defekt, hab nun keine Hand mehr" und blakeks...

Es gibt immer irgendwelche Leute die es übertreiben müssen, selber Schuld (wie schon so oft gesagt). Ich steh zu meinen Hobbie und spiele WoW sehr gerne, da mit das Setting, die Welt, Geschichte und die Charaktere gefallen. Aber ich lebe noch lange nicht darin, das tun nur meine Charaktere, die Rollen die ich spiele.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (18. Mai 2009)

Omne schrieb:


> Ich finde gut das du aufhörst, ich bin selber ein aussteiger und seit ich aufgehört habe meine zeit in einem mmorpg namens wow
> zu verbringen, habe ich 24 kg abgenommen, habe meine liebe zum sport entdeckt bin beruflich aufgestiegen, und habe sogar meine große liebe gefunden
> 
> 
> ...



Selber Schuld. Die Schuld nun auf ein Spiel zu schieben ist seltendämlich. Die Schuld liegt IMMER beim Menschen selber! Hättest du etwas mehr Selbstdiziplin, hättest du auch Sport neben WoW betreiben können. Aber nein, ihr Freaks wollt immer nur eines haben, und dann aber richtig! -.-


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

Shakashron schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass du ein Lowbob-Neider bist. Was bekommst du wenn du Tischtennisweltmeister bist? Eine Medaille. Bringt dir genauso wenig. Es geht um den Konkurrenzaspekt. Besser sein als die anderen. Sich von der Masse ( immerhin 11 Millionen Spieler) abheben und durch besondere Leistung auffallen. Teamgeist und Gemeinschaftsgefühl.
> Man kann in einer "Elite-Gilde" sein auch wenn man ein gesundes soziales Umfeld hat.
> 
> Wer so süchtelt ist schwach. Reiss dich mal am Riemen!
> ...




Wenn das dein Ziel ist in WoW  durch deine Leistungen aufzufallen dann stehe ich dir nicht im Weg. Aber so wie du das schreibst scheinst du auch ein WoW süchtiger zu sein der es noch nicht sieht. Naja ich möchte deinen Erfolg nicht im Weg stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Dalmus (18. Mai 2009)

Neme16 schrieb:


> push


Öhm... aber sonst geht's noch, ja?
Der Thread hat's sicher ungemein nötig gepusht zu werden. óÒ


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (18. Mai 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Öhm... aber sonst geht's noch, ja?
> Der Thread hat's sicher ungemein nötig gepusht zu werden. óÒ



ob man sich nun über spreu, oder weizen ärgert.... oder einfach mal ein /push schreibt.

also bitte... wir wollen doch nicht kleinlich werden.


----------



## Niko78 (18. Mai 2009)

Mirí schrieb:


> *Ja- das meinte ich mit flamen....
> Seit Wochen das erste mal auf buffed aktiv, aber nicht um irgendwelche Artikel zu lesen, sondern um hier meinen Text einzustellen, grad Copy machen wollen für das offizielle WoW-Forum (ja- auch Blizzard wollt ich das nicht vorenthalten...)
> Also - ihr Lieben - viel Spass beim flamen, diskutieren, beglückwünschen... was auch immer!
> Werde mal wieder in ein paar Tagen vorbeischauen und darüber schmunzeln, was ihr daraus macht (aber bitte lasst das fullquote, das nervt ja tierisch) xD
> ...



Nun, wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil und Miri klingt ja nicht gerade männlich. ^^
Ansonsten ... was wolltest du mit deinem Post erreichen? Zustimmung, das du das Richtige getan hast? So kommt es für mich rüber. Du bist eine Spielerin unter Millionen und eigentlich scherrt sich keine S.. drum was der einzelne macht. Wenn du wirklich WoW so weit von dir weggeschoben hast, dann hätte es auch kein Post hier im Forum gebraucht.
Frage: was ist an deinem Post so wichtig, dass du es auch bei Blizzard reinstellen wolltest? Das verstehe ich nicht. Man hört auf und ist weg und das war's dann. Da braucht es keinen Heulthread, weder hier noch bei Blizz.
Über meine Worte wirst auch in ein paar Tagen nicht schmunzeln, weil ich finde, du nimmst dich einfach zu wichtig.


----------



## Maszakka (18. Mai 2009)

Hmm.. Die letzten beiden Male, als ich endgültig aufgehört habe waren die Texte länger.


----------



## kurnthewar (18. Mai 2009)

Der Text hat mich Nachdenklich gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanvansan (18. Mai 2009)

ich finde es erbärmlich wie hier viele über die TE herziehen... 
das wow ein riesen suchtpotential hat und diese sucht das RL völlig zerstören kann, kann wohl niemand abstreiten.
klar der eine hats mehr unter kontrolle als der andere... und auch ich habe in meiner gilde jemanden der aus gesundheitlichen gründen beinahe 24/7 online ist. das finde ich auch ok, da er so überhaupt die möglichkeit hat sich von seinem krankenhausbett abzu lenken und soziale kontakte außerhalb der klinik zu haben. aber wer kerngesund ist und trotzdem sein leben in wow verbringt hat einfach ein problem!
und für alle kiddies hier die nicht verstehen warum jemand so etwas in ein solches forum postet: über die eigene sucht zu sprechen, vorallem mit anderen aus der szene, ist einer von vielen wegen damit fertig zu werden und es für sich besser verarbeiten zu können.
ich selbst wäre damals bestimmt nicht so "einfach" von meiner cannabis sucht losgekommen wenn ich nicht die möglichkeit gehabt hätte über dieses problem mit leuten aus meinem umfeld zu sprechen die auch heute noch kiffen und weiter zu meinem engsten freundeskreis zählen.
wenn jemand erkannt hat dass er ein problem hat und wege sucht damit fertig zu werden finde ich es eine absolute frechheit sich über diese person lustig zu machen ala "wen interessierts"! damit stellt ihr euch nur selbst ein armutszeugnis aus und verbreitet eure eigene unfähigkeit die wirklich wichtigen dinge im leben zu erkennen.

@ TE: ich finde es toll das du erkannt hast süchtig zu sein und dagegen etwas unternimmst! ich wünsche dir viel erfolg auf dem weg zurück ins wahre leben. wie jemand vor mir schon sagte, lern ein musik instrument zu spielen und such dir evtl sogar gleichgesinnte für ne musikgilde... im RL auch band genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit kommen auch wieder soziale kontakte und der anschluss ans RL. auf der bühne stehen und gefeiert werden weil man gute musik macht ist ein viel erhabeneres gefühl als ein kurzes "GW" im chat!!!

und noch ein kurzes wort an alle flamer hier: ich gehe jede wette ein das ihr die jenigen seit die ich im RL auslache weil ihr totale nerds seit die, wenn ihr überhaupt mal raus geht und feiert, in der ecke steht und euch über rüstungen und das richtige pet für boss xy unterhaltet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (18. Mai 2009)

Ein Stück meines Herzens habe ich mir selbst rausgerissen, als ich mich gestern entschloss, mich nie wieder in dieses Online-Spiel einzuloggen.



Findest nicht das du da selber etwas übertreibst?Ich verstehe einfach nicht das man so abhängig von einem Spiel sein kann.


----------



## Omne datum optimum (18. Mai 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Selber Schuld. Die Schuld nun auf ein Spiel zu schieben ist seltendämlich. Die Schuld liegt IMMER beim Menschen selber! Hättest du etwas mehr Selbstdiziplin, hättest du auch Sport neben WoW betreiben können. Aber nein, ihr Freaks wollt immer nur eines haben, und dann aber richtig! -.-



Du kennst mich nicht, es gibt durch aus leute die schwehre zeiten durch machen mussten und sich dann hinter einem computer verstecken, sich freunde in einer Vicktiven Welt suchen weil sie angst haben wieder im Rl entteuscht zu werden aber was solls  ich gebe offen zu das ich keine Selbstdisziplin hatte aber es ist  leicht  seine zeit  hinter einem  charackter zu verbring als sich zu fragen warum man eigentlich so oft im leben entteuscht woden ist, oder besser gesagt sich seinen problemen zu stellen.


----------



## Oszilgath (18. Mai 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Selber Schuld. Die Schuld nun auf ein Spiel zu schieben ist seltendämlich. Die Schuld liegt IMMER beim Menschen selber! Hättest du etwas mehr Selbstdiziplin, hättest du auch Sport neben WoW betreiben können. Aber nein, ihr Freaks wollt immer nur eines haben, und dann aber richtig! -.-



Ich glaube ich muss meinen letzten Post noch etwas verdeutlichen und vor allem an alle Flamer hier richten:
Ihr habt wirklich alle keine Ahnung. 
Wahrscheinlich kommt ihr Mittags aus der Schule, esst, macht Hausaufgaben und zockt dann solange bis ihr keine Lust mehr habt, oder eure Mutti euch den Pc ausschaltet. 
Es ist aber ein gewaltiger Unterschied, wenn man wie ich z.B. 800km von seiner Familie entfernt in einer Stadt wohnt, in der man niemanden kennt. Man hat keinen Rückhalt, niemanden, der einen mal vom Pc weglockt und so vertieft man sich immer mehr in das Spiel und verliert immer mehr den Bezug zur Realität.
Wie auch immer - ihr habt keine Ahnung, was es heißt süchtig zu sein.
Natürlich ist Miri selber schuld gewesen, so wie auch ich selber schuld bin, dass ich süchtig bin. 
Es ist aber auch vollkommen egal wo man die Schuld sucht.
Es ist einfach eine Tatsache, dass die Spielsucht (wie jede andere Sucht auch) eine Krankheit ist und ihr solltet euch für Miri freuen, dass sie es geschafft hat und euch vielleicht selber mal fragen, wie weit ihr dem Spiel schon verfallen seid.
Ich sehe den Thread als eine Mahnung an alle, die ihre Spielzeit nicht im Griff haben und als Aufmunterung für alle, die sich schon selber eingestehen mussten, dass sie süchtig sind. 
Und auch ich werde einen solchen Thread aufmachen, wenn ich es irgendwann mal schaffen sollte die 7 Buchstaben einzugeben.


----------



## Belphega (18. Mai 2009)

Momentchen da gabs doch mal nen Song..

Copy:



> Es war ein regnerischer kalter Mittwoch Vormittag
> du dachtest mal daran obs wen gibt der dich mag
> du riefst mich an, ich hob ab, und du fragtest mich..
> Du lieber Freund? Sag mal ehrlich.. magst du mich??
> ...



 übel übel


----------



## Bierzelthocker (18. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Na, da bist Du dem aber schön auf dem Leim gegangen. Ist ja auch nur die 897igste Story mit demselben Inhalt hier.
> 
> Es gibt ein paar Leute, die hassen WoW, und schrecken vor keiner erfundenen Story zurück, um es schlechtzumachen. Oder noch schlimmer, sie werden von der Konkurrenz bezahlt, um solchen Schmarr'n hier zu posten.



OMG! Wer macht das Game schlecht, alles kann schlechte Auswirkungen haben wenn man es übertreibt. Ich finde den Bericht recht interessant geschrieben, auch wenn mich dieses "Pro-Gehabe" teilweise bissel genervt hat.

@Technocrat
Sorry aber an deinem Beitrag merkt man letztlich was für ein Fanboy du bist... von der Konkurrenz bezahlt... so ein Schrott... ^^

Beweise für erfundene Story? Fehlanzeige! Wenns so ist, dann ists so, man ist hier nicht zur Wahrheit verpflichtet. 

Die Plattform dafür ist vll nicht optimal, wie man an den Flames der ganzen Fanboys merkt.

btw: Ich zock selber noch aktiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (18. Mai 2009)

Omne schrieb:


> Du kennst mich nicht, es gibt durch aus leute die schwehre zeiten durch machen mussten und sich dann hinter einem computer verstecken, sich freunde in einer Vicktiven Welt suchen weil sie angst haben wieder im Rl entteuscht zu werden aber was solls  ich gebe offen zu das ich keine Selbstdisziplin hatte aber es ist  leicht  seine zeit  hinter einem  charackter zu verbring als sich zu fragen warum man eigentlich so oft im leben entteuscht woden ist, oder besser gesagt sich seinen problemen zu stellen.


That´s life kann ich dazu nur sagen.Niemand hat behauptet das die Welt gerecht ist und jeder wird mal enttäuscht.Trotzdem leben diese Menschen weiter und verstecken sich nicht.Wenn du dich zu Hause hinterm Rechner versteckst dann tust du dir selber nix gutes.Such dir Freunde die dich so mögen wie du bist oder geh mal in ne Bar da finden sich immer nette Leute ^-^


----------



## Shintuargar (18. Mai 2009)

Stanvansan schrieb:


> und noch ein kurzes wort an alle flamer hier: ich gehe jede wette ein das ihr die jenigen seit die ich im RL auslache weil ihr totale nerds seit die, wenn ihr überhaupt mal raus geht und feiert, in der ecke steht und euch über rüstungen und das richtige pet für boss xy unterhaltet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass ich dich auslache, weil du anscheinend ein totaler Feier Nerd bist und mir erzählen willst, wie toll doch die Party und die Ische waren, obwohl du jedesmal in der Ecke in deinem eigenen Erbruch gelegen hast. 

Vorurteile sind was schönes, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deloba (18. Mai 2009)

> Lass dich einweisen o.O



einfach mal was schreibe, nur um was gesagt zu haben, oder? -.-

aufzuhören mit wow würde mir auch nicht leicht fallen, obwohl es längst *notwendig* wäre..

ich kann miri in der hinsicht sehr gut verstehen, allein nur wegen den leuten, die du über jahre hinweg liebgewonnen hast...
...eigentlich komm ich grad drauf, dass das der hauptgrund ist, warum ich noch nicht aufgehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wünsch dir alles liebe, miri, ich hoffe du stehst es durch, ohne wieder *rückfällig* zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rock das rl, mach was mit deinen freunden, mit deiner familie, du wirst sehen, du wirst dich viel *befriedigter* fühlen alles, alee
alles, alles liebe und gute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eine serverkollegin ^^


----------



## Dalmus (18. Mai 2009)

Stanvansan schrieb:


> ich selbst wäre damals bestimmt nicht so "einfach" von meiner cannabis sucht losgekommen wenn ich nicht die möglichkeit gehabt hätte über dieses problem mit leuten aus meinem umfeld zu sprechen die auch heute noch kiffen und weiter zu meinem engsten freundeskreis zählen.


Der engste Freundeskreis ist etwas anderes als dieses (öffentliche) Forum.
Wenn Du Deine kiffenden Freunde zu irgendwelchen nervigen "Kiffen ist doof und ich bin froh, daß ich's nicht mehr mache"-Gesprächen drängst, dann werden sie das halt mit sich machen lassen, auch wenn sie genervt sind davon.
Zudem macht kiffen ja bekanntlich ein wenig gleichgültig und somit sind Deine Freunde dann noch ein wenig toleranter.

Wenn die TE ihre WoW-spielenden RL-Freunde damit belästigt hätte statt den Post zu verfassen (zusammenzukopieren, was auch immer), wäre es vielleicht sinniger gewesen.
Zudem stellt sie sich ja nicht hier der Diskussion zur Bewältigung ihres Problems (sie schrieb ja, daß sie dann in ein paar Wochen(?) hier nochmal rein schaut) und schürt damit den Eindruck, daß die Intention des Verfassens eben nicht die Bewältigung ihrer Sucht ist.



Stanvansan schrieb:


> und noch ein kurzes wort an alle flamer hier: ich gehe jede wette ein das ihr die jenigen seit die ich im RL auslache weil ihr totale nerds seit die, wenn ihr überhaupt mal raus geht und feiert, in der ecke steht und euch über rotationen und das richtige pet für bass xy unterhaltet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


a) seitseid.de
b) was bringt Dich dazu alle die nicht Deiner Meinung sind hier als Nerds zu beleidigen?
c) schön, daß Du im RL was zu lachen hast. Wenn Du Dich über Nerds besicken kannst, dann bist Du möglicherweise ein schlichtes Gemüt, oder doch noch nicht ganz vom kiffen weg?


----------



## Noxiel (18. Mai 2009)

Die Nachricht des TEs kam an, die meisten User haben sich mal wieder nicht Netiquette konform verhalten und während ich den Thread schließe, überlege ich ein paar Verwarnungen auszustellen...


----------

